# General Mandolin Topics > General Mandolin Discussions >  Mandolins On TV - Advance Notice

## journeybear

I'm hoping to use this method to let people know of upcoming TV appearances by mandolinists or people whose performance may include a mandolin. The primary objective is to give us all some advance notice so as to avoid the inevitable - "Dang! I missed it! Wish I'd known!" - aka the D'Oh Factor.  :Crying: 

Keep in mind that talk shows usually save musical performances until the end of the show, so add about :50 to the broadcast time if you're setting your VCR.  :Popcorn: 

So if you know of any such scheduled performances, sing out!  :Mandosmiley: 

Starting with:

Tonight on Jimmy Fallon, 12:35 EDT NBC - Sara Watkins with John Paul Jones. The Led Zeppelin bassist, also known for playing mandolin, produced the self-titled debut album by the former fiddler and singer from Nickel Creek. Her former bandmates - brother Sean and Chris Thile - are also on the album, along with Tim O'Brien, Gillian Welch, David Rawlings, Benmont Tench, Ronnie McCoury, and Punch Brothers’ Chris Eldridge. I haven't been able to find out who else will be playing tonight nor what JPJ will be playing (presumably bass, as he did with MAS - that's Mutual Admiration Society, not what you were thinking  :Wink:  - nor which song, but I'm hoping it's Jimmie Rodgers‘ “Any Old Time,” I love that song.

----------


## jefflester

If it's just Sara and JPJ I bet he plays mando. If there are more players than that, I bet Benmont plays also. He plays with Sean and Sara all time at their "Watkins Family Hour" shows here in L.A.

----------


## Bob Wiegers

FYI, Sara Watkins has 6 preview tracks on her website for listening. if you poke around enough (view source, etc) you can download em too. pretty good stuff.

----------


## journeybear

> If it's just Sara and JPJ I bet he plays mando. If there are more players than that, I bet Benmont plays also.


It was actually Sara on fiddle and vocals, JPJ on bass, perhaps Sean on rhythm guitar, backed up by the house band, The Roots - forgot that could be a factor. All in all a bit funkier than I was expecting.

But that's what happens with this sort of thing - giving advance notice. There's a lot of guesswork involved, and while you can't predict with 100% accuracy, you can provide all the info you can find so people can make an informed decision.

----------


## journeybear

It's all a guessing game, so here goes:

Today (4/14) on Oprah (syndicated; CYLL): A whole show devoted to country music- Kenny Chesney, Carrie Underwood, Sugarland, Darius Rucker. I expect at least Christian will play some mandolin. Here this runs at 4 PM and repeats after Craig Ferguson.

4/15 - Letterman (11:35 PM EDT, CBS): Neko Case in a rare TV appearance. You never know what she will do. She is also listed for the late night repeat of a previous Tonight Show appearance (here it's 3 AM, NBC, Tues night/Wed morn; CYLL!)

4/17 - Today Show (9 AM EDT, NBC): Jo Dee Messina
       - Craig Ferguson (12:35 AM, CBS): Martina McBride

Martina is pretty roots-oriented, so it's more likely to see a mandolin in her band than Jo Dee's.

----------


## journeybear

As I mentioned, it's all a guessing game. Jo Dee Messina's Today Show appearance was just an interview, in which she talked more about her baby than anything else, and Martina McBride's scheduled appearance on the Late Late Show Friday got pushed back to _this_ Friday, and they substituted Madeleine Peyroux - intriguing, but no MC. For this week all I see in my crystal ball is:

4/24 - Craig Ferguson (12:35 AM, CBS): Martina McBride

Martina is more rootsy than most Nashville stars, so it's _possible_ there will be a mandolin in her band.

----------


## journeybear

UPDATES!!!

4/22 - Today Show - (8 AM EDT, NBC): Dolly Parton
4/23 - Craig Ferguson (12:35 AM EDT, CBS): Martina McBride
4/28 - Letterman (11:35 PM EDT, CBS): Dolly Parton

----------


## journeybear

4/28 - Letterman (11:35 PM EDT, CBS): Dolly Parton

----------


## Mike Bunting

> 4/28 - Letterman (11:35 PM EDT, CBS): Dolly Parton


No mandos.

----------


## journeybear

> No mandos.


Yep. Nope. All I can do is hope.

Nothing on the horizon either, two weeks out ...  :Frown:

----------


## Tim

I think this thread is a great idea.  On another board I visit they have a similar topic but start a new thread each month so it doesn't get too big.  For example, next month the topic would be "Mandolins on TV - May 2009".

Of course, if the number of entries isn't large (not a lot of mandolin on TV) a yearly reset might be sufficient.

----------


## journeybear

Why, thankee! I try to post weekly, Sunday night, to give people a heads-up for the coming week. I kind of let it slide this week since there was so lttle, and had doubts that the one possibility (Dolly) would pan out - which ended up being confirmed. Best to check here Sundays and Tuesdays; the networks seem to send out their PR on Mondays. 

The sites I visit for this info only go two weeks into the future, so a monthly approach isn't possible. The best site for this - rockontv.com - got bought by VH-1 a couple of years ago, which continued to operate it as it was until this year, when they changed it to just covering their own offerings.

Yearly - ha!  :Laughing:  I mean, ouch!  :Crying:  Hey - you take that back!  :Mad:  


 :Grin:  ...  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

5/1 - The View (11 AM EDT, ABC): Dolly Parton with the cast of "9 to 5''

Probably no mandolins, as she is promoting her Broadway show, but you never know ...

----------


## journeybear

Slow going lately for mandolins on TV ...

Steve Earle on Tavis Smiley, PBS, late night Thursday 5/14

I'm including this mostly because he has a lot of fans here, he does play _some_ mandolin, and he doesn't give too many interviews. This is bound to be more talk than music (if any), but that could be interesting. Check your local listings, as broadcast times vary widely. 

Best to go to http://www.zap2it.com/ and drop in your zip code and cable provider to get more accurate localized info. It's searchable on show title. You can even customize your listings, to show just the channels you want to know about and not display unwanted ones, by registering. You might want to do a test recording the day before, because some stations vary their schedule broadcasting this show. Been there, regretted that ... a word to the wise ...  :Whistling: 

5/21 - Letterman (11:35 PM EDT, CBS): Jean Redpath

Noted folk singer and musicologist, in an incredibly rare TV appearance

----------


## jefflester

A for sure mandolin appearance from the NewsFetcher:

Scott Gates on The Ellen Degeneres Show Monday May 25 backing Steve Martin.

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...ad.php?t=51175

----------


## journeybear

Coming up this week:
6/2 - Today Show: Elvis Costello
6/3 - Letterman: Steve Earle
6/4 - Letterman: Elvis Costello

These are all "maybes" - you never know till you tune in.

As are these, next week:

6/9 - Conan: Bonnie Raitt and Taj Mahal
6/11 - Conan: Neko Case

Lastly, there's been some talk about using loopers in a solo performance. To see this in action:
6/11 - Craig Ferguson: Theresa Andersson

----------


## journeybear

So many "maybes" turning out to be "nopes" ... I'm pretty sure these are "probably nots" but possibly of interest to some.

6/9 - Conan: Bonnie Raitt and Taj Mahal
6/9 - Jimmy Fallon Late Night: Steve Martin, Paul Simon *
6/10 - Craig: Theresa Andersson (for those interested in how loopers work in a live solo performance)
6/11 - Conan: Neko Case

* In the dead of night (3 AM here), NBC replays shows from the week before. This is well worth catching - er, recording and watching later - if only for the jam between Steve and Paul, which is more like real back porch pickin' than just about anything I've ever seen on TV.

----------


## Carolie

Celtic Woman on Good Morning America June 30th 8 am (eastern time, I'm assuming)

Carolyn

----------


## Fretbear

> Steve Earle on Tavis Smiley, PBS, late night Thursday 5/14; I'm including this mostly because he has a lot of fans here, he does play _some_ mandolin, and he doesn't give too many interviews.


Don't apologize; he has more to do with mandolins and authentic roots music than any of the other headliners mentioned so far.....

----------


## journeybear

> Don't apologize; he has more to do with mandolins and authentic roots music than any of the other headliners mentioned so far.....


Not really apologizing, just kind of quietly seething due to lack of mandolin appearances on TV. I started doing this because it seemed like a good idea, having one place people could go to find this out, rather than randomly happening upon random mentions in random threads. It's frustrating, though, having to guess whether a mandolin might appear here or there, and so far my batting average is such that I would be sent to the minors. Two hits out of eleven plate appearances is .182, pretty bad.  :Frown: 

But still, hopefully some people are tuning in and catching some good music anyway, be they mandolinated or not.  :Smile:   :Mandosmiley: 

I am trying to keep it focused on mandolins, though, and, barring that, occasionally including appearances having something to do with a current thread - Steve Martin, use of loopers, etc. So _I_ wouldn't mention Celtic Woman because I know there won't be mandolin - a handful of lovely ladies in long gowns, one of whom plays fiddle. But that said, Carolyn (and many thanks anyway for your interest), I can't help wondering - what's your source for this? I'm only able to get about two weeks into the future with mine, and you've got more than three! Very impressive. Do tell ...  :Smile:

----------


## Dan Hoover

this is straying from the original post,but i thought some might find it interesting?not on tv but the radio..here in my state there's a station out of Philly,WXPN 88.7..only terrestrial station i listen to...they're on the web..what isn't?but they run a show called World Cafe..it's NPR..you might have heard of it?today they had  Jorma Kaukonen on..he has another really great album out,great finger-pickin music...the kind you can listen to all day and night...so i thought i'd share this,if you didn't already hear it..enjoy..

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/s...ryId=103811861

----------


## journeybear

There is actual mandolin content here, if Barry Mitterhoff is playing with him, as he has with Hot Tuna for years (I don't see him mentioned in the blurb). Also I see that Levon Helm plays drums on the album, and we all know he was the mandolinist in The Band ...  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Dan Hoover

> There is actual mandolin content here, if Barry Mitterhoff is playing with him, as he has with Hot Tuna for years (I don't see him mentioned in the blurb). Also I see that Levon Helm plays drums on the album, and we all know he was the mandolinist in The Band ...


i didn't catch who was playing w/jorma..thanks..i need to go back and listen again..did hear mandolin..i thought it was a nice set...short...but very cool..

----------


## Carolie

Well, I could claim that I'm clairvoyant, but actually Celtic Woman is appearing in concert locally and when I went to their website the TV appearance was announced on their website.

I like Enya and Loreena McKennitt better.

Carolyn

----------


## journeybear

Dang! I was hoping there was a better source than what I've found - http://tvlistings.zap2it.com/tvlistings/ZCGrid.do - which is nice enough, searchable, personalizable (you can set your preferences to have it show just the channels you're interested in, very convenient), but pales in comparison to the late lamented rockontv.com. That would go months in advance on occasion, would search on artist's names, channels, dates, as well as shows, and there would even be listings for artists' appearances in unlikely places. For instance, I would never have known The Rolling Stones were going to be on a soap opera (a concert appearance was worked into a story line) if it weren't for this. It got bought by VH-1 about three years ago, and still operated fine, until the end of last year, when it was converted to a search engine just for VH-1 broadcasts. Bleachh! I would love to find another service that was doing what it did. Zap2it is OK, but you have to search show by show, which is pretty clunky, and it only goes two weeks in advance.

Life in the information age ... sigh ...  :Whistling:

----------


## Schlegel

> So many "maybes" turning out to be "nopes" ... I'm pretty sure these are "probably nots" but possibly of interest to some.
> 
> 6/9 - Conan: Bonnie Raitt and Taj Mahal
> 6/9 - Jimmy Fallon Late Night: Steve Martin, Paul Simon *
> 6/10 - Craig: Theresa Andersson (for those interested in how loopers work in a live solo performance)
> 6/11 - Conan: Neko Case
> 
> * In the dead of night (3 AM here), NBC replays shows from the week before. This is well worth catching - er, recording and watching later - if only for the jam between Steve and Paul, which is more like real back porch pickin' than just about anything I've ever seen on TV.


Doesn't Neko Case play a tenor guitar?

----------


## journeybear

> Doesn't Neko Case play a tenor guitar?


I think so, but not always. Wouldn't know how it's tuned anyway. Seems lately on TV she's been playing rhythm on electric guitar. Ani DiFranco also plays steel tenor guitar sometimes. I think she was inspired by my example.  :Grin:   :Disbelief:   :Wink:  Hey, it could happen!  :Whistling:

----------


## journeybear

Monday 6/15
Conan: Spinal Tap
 - Unplugged, could include mandolin
Tuesday 6/16
Today: Hank Williams Jr.
Jimmy Fallon: Hank Williams Jr.
 - More likely he'll have a fiddle in the band, but you never know ...
Letterman: D: Ian McLagan w/ The Bump Band
 - No MC, but some hereabouts expressed interest ...
Wednesday 6/17
Tavis Smiley (PBS): Jerry Leiber and Mike Stoller
 - Zero MC, but this is one of rock 'n' roll's greatest songwriting duos, and the stories they could tell ... and some of their songs do get bluegrassasized from time to time.

----------


## Dan Hoover

flipping through channels last night,on PBS,is History Detectives..this was about a Josh White guitar,ok..but she paid a visit to a little old store in Staten Island...and there were glimpses...enough to make me say "hey"...thought it was interesting...check it out...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2dXwZ5beQ0

----------


## Caleb

> I think so, but not always. Wouldn't know how it's tuned anyway. Seems lately on TV she's been playing rhythm on electric guitar.


She has some sort of electric Gibson SG tenor guitar also. It's the only one I've ever seen like it. She's one of the most interesting people out there today in contemporary music, in my opinion.

----------


## journeybear

> flipping through channels last night,on PBS,is History Detectives..this was about a Josh White guitar,ok..but she paid a visit to a little old store in Staten Island...and there were glimpses...enough to make me say "hey"...thought it was interesting...check it out...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2dXwZ5beQ0


Yep - that's a repeat, and a good'un. When I saw that a few months ago I immediately notified my jug band buddies, who really appreciated all that.




> She has some sort of electric Gibson SG tenor guitar also. It's the only one I've ever seen like it. She's one of the most interesting people out there today in contemporary music, in my opinion.


Neko Case is indeed very interesting, though I wonder if she isn't repeating herself. I haven't gotten the last couple of CDs for some reason, though her TV presence is increasing. The songs I've heard lately seem to follow a similar stylistic format, or maybe it's just her vocal style has gotten instantly recognizable to me, but somehow she's starting to sound a little predictable - and as always, the lyrics are pretty abstract. I dunno. This hasn't gotten to the point for me that Melissa Etheridge did, whom I liked OK until I saw her live, and realized every song's dynamics followed the same formula - effective but repetitive, esp. in large doses. I dunno. I'll always tune in, though, as it's only the people who are trying to push the boundaries that actually will. She's just been singing on TV lately, no guitar. I keep hoping ...

Oh, and BTW - in a bit of a surprise, Spinal Tap were back to their former selves on Conan last night, plugged in and bewigged. Mandolins on TV, sort of in the waning phase, until next Wednesday ...

----------


## journeybear

A pretty mixed bag this week. The only mandolin appearance is a good one - a repeat of Steve Martin's 5/25 appearance on Ellen DeGeneres Show. There are some interesting shows on PBS, both two hours long, probably no MC. Check your local listings for PBS broadcast times; they vary widely. I use http://www.zap2it.com/ 

6/24
PBS: 'The Music Instinct: Science and Song'
How and why music penetrates the brain and the emotions.

6/25
Ellen: Steve Martin

6/26
PBS: Pete Seeger: The Power of Song

----------


## Mike Bunting

I didn't see here any mention of Mike Compton On the Tonight Show, June 23, backing up Elvis Costello.

----------


## journeybear

You mean Conan.  :Disbelief:  I'll take your word for it. When he was on Letterman on 6/4 he didn't have a mandolinist, so I didn't mention this week's appearance. Of course, you _never_ know what he's gonna do.  :Wink:

----------


## Mike Bunting

Oops, I was correcting while you were posting, yes, Conan on the tonight Show.

----------


## journeybear

No prob. I'm glad you rang in. My sources just give me the name of the group or, in cases like this, the star.

----------


## mrmando

> Wouldn't know how it's tuned ["it" being Neko Case's tenor] anyway.


Neko tunes DGBE.

----------


## journeybear

> Neko tunes DGBE.


Huh! Baritone ukulele tuning. How about that?  :Mandosmiley: 

Baritone ukulele was Joni Mitchell's first instrument, I think Neil Young's too, and even Jimi Hendrix started on uke - but boy oh boy is that another thread!  :Whistling:

----------


## Don Grieser

Elvis Costello is supposed to be on the Tonight Show on the 23rd (tomorrow) with Mike Compton on mandolin.

----------


## journeybear

Duly noted. And, as it turns out, that will be two nights in a row a mandolinist will appear on The Tonight Show.  :Disbelief:  Yes - about two minutes into Pete Yorn's performance the camera panned over to show his keyboardist was playing an f-style! Don't know his name, couldn't see the make, but he did a nice bit of crosspicking on the red-to-black sunburst before switching back to his keyboard. This ought to be available at hulu.com in a day or two, as often is the case with NBC clips.

I'm sure Mike will be more prominently featured.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

Well, Mike was there, as promised, but he didn't get to do much. Most of the fill work and the lead were provided by a fiddler, whom I didn't recognize. Jim Lauderdale played guitar and sang, as he had when EC was on Letterman - that appearance also featured some nice slide work on a National steel guitar instead of fiddle. Anyway, nice to see such a fine mandolin on TV, a rare occurrence.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## GVD

That was Stuart Duncan on fiddle who got the only break and even it was very short. This was another in long line of _big name_ acts who appear on the tonight show with a stellar acoustic backing band only to not let them really do anything. I remember seeing Dolly Parton on the tonight show during one of her BG phases. She had Thile, Douglas and some other great musicians backing her and not one of them got to take a break. Hell if they're only going to let them play rhythm they may as well have me in the band!  :Wink:

----------


## GVD

> ..about two minutes into Pete Yorn's performance the camera panned over to show his keyboardist was playing an f-style! Don't know his name, couldn't see the make, but he did a nice bit of crosspicking on the red-to-black sunburst before switching back to his keyboard...


I don't know what kind of pickup that guy was using but until they panned over I didn't know that was a mandolin playing. Not a very natural sound to me at all.

----------


## journeybear

Some interesting stuff coming up, though mostly repeats. Conan O'Brien has been the host of The Tonight Show less than a month and he's already taking a vacation - wish I had his contract! The good news is they're showing some good reruns - like Green Day, John Mayer, Taj Mahal and Bonnie Raitt, and Neko Case.

6/29
6:35 AM HBO Comedy - One Night Stand: Flight Of The Conchords (no MC, but hilarious)
Letterman: Steve Earle (R)
6/30
Ellen DeGeneres: Bette Midler, Pink, Hans Klok - from Las Vegas last fall; in the middle of the interview Bette reaches behind the couch and pulls out a ukulele, does "The Glory Of Love;" Hans Klok does a great magic segment
7/1
Conan: Taj Mahal and Bonnie Raitt (R) - great version of "She Caught The Katy"
7/2
C: Neko Case (R)

7/9
Letterman: Levon Helm
Conan: Playing for Change (this has been mentioned, a video of street performers around the world singing "Stand By Me;" I think this is related, though unsure how)

Where's the MC? Well, apart from Levon Helm, there isn't much coming up, unless you think Sugarland's appearance on Soundstage this weekend counts - some strumming, no picking. Also on PBS - Garrison Keillor: The Man on the Radio in the Red Shoes. There may be a mandolin or two in performance excerpts in this documentary. Check your local listings for broadcasts.

----------


## fishdawg40

In my area this week a Nova special will be on PBS that is about music/brain.  Oliver Sacks is the host. Here's the link - http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/musicminds/.  

And I just started getting Woodsongs  Radio Hour on one of my PBS stations.  Great stuff.  I think Del McCourry Band will be on early Sunday morning (7/5).  
Here's the list of TV and radio affiliates http://www.woodsongs.com/affiliates.php.  Or you can watch it on the web.

----------


## journeybear

I see Dr. Sacks is working with the FMRI, as were the researchers in 'The Music Instinct: Science and Song.' There was a segment of 60 Minutes last night about the FMRI being used to read thoughts. A test subject was shown 10 images, the machine compared the brain's responses to ones in its database, and correctly identified _each one_. Pretty spooky. Big Brother doesn't watch PBS much, but he's checking _this_ out ...  :Chicken:

----------


## journeybear

This week, some PBS rebroadcasts: Sugarland on Soundstage (I have never seen Kristian do any lead work, and it is an Ovation, but it's still a mandolin on TV); and the documentary "Garrison Keillor: The Man on the Radio in the Red Shoes," in which Andy Stein can be seen (but not heard) playing a mandolin about halfway through, for maybe five seconds. The film focuses more on GK than PHC, and never explains the red shoes, and GK hardly ever smiles, but it's got its moments.

7/7
Conan O'Brien: Andrew Bird (I mention this because he has the most eclectic intrumentation approach I've seen this side of Feist, so who knows?)
7/9
David Letterman: Levon Helm
Jimmy Fallon: Steve Martin and Paul Simon (repeated yet again; no mando, but banjo)
7/14
David Letterman: Wilco with Feist (speaking of which ... probably not, but who knows?)

----------


## journeybear

You know, as broadcast time approached, it occurred to me that they would be doing "Tennessee Jed," so Levon would be playing drums, not mandolin. Sho nuff. Still, it was a good version, and there was indeed someone named Helm playing mandolin - his daughter Amy.  :Mandosmiley:  Of course, it couldn't be heard, suffering the same fate that acoustic instruments usually receive on TV, along with the rhythm guitar and standup bass. But Larry Campbell did a fine job on slide, so there was that.  :Wink:

----------


## Michael Gowell

I couldn't hear her either, but I thought I saw a pickup cable trailing from her mando's endpin.

----------


## journeybear

> I couldn't hear her either, but I thought I saw a pickup cable trailing from her mando's endpin.


Oh, I'm sure she was plugged in, just buried in the mix. So it goes for acoustic instruments. First time I saw Beth Orton, opening for Lucinda Williams at Roseland in NYC, I was astonished at how well I could hear her guitar, and she was fingerpicking mostly. I went up to the soundperson after her set and thanked her profusely, and told her exactly why. I hope she understood how rare and appreciated her work was.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

All right, this is a definte bona fide mandolin appearance. I know because I've seen it, got it on tape, etc.

Austin City Limits: Jakob Dylan; Carrie Rodriguez (First Aired: October 25, 2008)

As I recall, Carrie plays six songs, and her instrumentation is as follows: MandoBird, fiddle, guitar, just vocal, MandoBird, fiddle.

Check your local listings!

----------


## journeybear

Well, back to slim pickin's, so to speak ...

7/14
Letterman: Wilco with Feist (probably no MC, but bound to be interesting)
7/15
Letterman: Paul McCartney (you never know ...)
7/18
Austin City Limits: Lucinda Williams; Old Crow Medicine Show (repeat; forget whether there was any MC wit OCMS)

7/24
3 PM EDT VH1 Classics BBC Crown Jewels: The Faces (no MC, but a lot of folks hereabouts remember The Faces fondly; here's a chance to see them in action)
Tavis Smiley (PBS late night): Spinal Tap (repeat)

As always with PBS, check your local listings

----------


## journeybear

Even less going on this week. In fact, I don't see any mandolins on the horizon ...  :Crying: 

7/21
11 AM /11 PM EDT VH1 Classics BBC Crown Jewels: Cat Stevens (no MC) ... in his 70s heyday
Letterman: The Flatlanders (for fans of roots rock; probably no MC)

7/24 3 PM EDT VH1 Classics BBC Crown Jewels: The Faces (no MC)
For everyone who has expressed affection for The Faces, here's a chance to see them in action, back in the day




> Austin City Limits: Lucinda Williams; Old Crow Medicine Show (repeat; forget whether there was any MC with OCMS)


There wasn't. In fact, fortheir last number, "Wagon Wheel," there were _two_ banjos. Yikes!

----------


## journeybear

Just a gentle reminder:

7/24 3 PM EDT VH1 Classics BBC Crown Jewels: The Faces (no MC)
For everyone who has expressed affection for The Faces, here's a chance to see them in action, back in the day

Later tonight:

Letterman: Judy Collins (surely no MC, just for nostalgia ...)
Tavis Smiley, PBS: Spinal Tap - no way of knowing if it's all talk and no music, and if so, plugged or unplugged

And hopefully, next week, actual MC  :Smile:

----------


## man dough nollij

> And hopefully, next week, actual MC


Hammer? Can't touch this!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

All right, as promised, hopefully actual MC on TV this week:

7/27
Good Morning America: Pete Yorn
Now I can't _guarantee_ MC, but the last time he was on TV his keyboard played mandolin as well.
Jimmy Fallon: Spinal Tap (you never know)
Tavis Smiley: Joan Baez (for us old folkies)
7/28
The Daiy Show: Spinal Tap (you never know)
7/30
Today Show: Bonnie Raitt and Taj Mahal
They just tore it up on Conan back in early June: expect more great stuff again
7/31
Jimmy Fallon: Jimmy Buffett (you never know)

Universal Disclaimer: I believe I mentioned when I started this thread that TV MC was pretty scarce ...  :Whistling:

----------


## B. T. Walker

Pete Yorn on _Good Morning America_ did have a mandolin with him.  I was in the Toyota service department when they performed, and it was the exact moment the desk called.  I tried to hang back to watch, but they paged me again.  "Mr. Walker!  Mr. Walker!  Please come to the service desk.  Your car is ready.  Is he moving?  Why aren't you moving?  Is this thing working?  Mr. Walker!"   :Grin:

----------


## journeybear

Woe the luck!  :Crying:  And this is the first time in 18 days (by my reckoning) that a mandolin has been played live on network TV. (Can't count Carrie Rodriguez on ACL; that was a repeat.) Wow. 2 1/2 weeks. That's sad. That was Levon Helm's daughter, Amy, backing up her dad on Letterman 7/9 - which will rerun next Monday. At least this time around the instrument was audible, and played pretty nicely - if mostly fills and textures. Too bad you missed it.  :Frown:

----------


## journeybear

So now I am trying to talk myself into getting my gear together, going down to the seaside hotel where The Today Show is broadcasting live, and do what I can to get on camera. It looks awfully crowded, flled with people attempting to do the same thing, and of course all you can see of them is the row of screaming people right up against the barricade and the signs that are being held up, which run the gamut from silly to stupid to self-serving. The broadcast is geared toward trotting out the same old tired clichés about the town, its customs and denizens, and whoever is calling the shots is probably not interesting in reporting on anything too new or true, unless it's also colorful.  :Laughing: 

It's gonna be tough, and likely frustrating and a waste of time. If I do get on screen, I'll be wearing a colorful Hawaiian shirt and Mandolin Café hat - of course!  :Mandosmiley: 

Then again, this is way early for me to be up, and even after a double cuppa, the notion of going back to sleep is _so_ inviting ...  :Sleepy:

----------


## journeybear

There is a two hour Great Performances show making the rounds now on PBS culled from Pete Seeger's 90th Birthday Celebration at Madison Square Garden with the likes of Bruce Springsteen, Arlo Guthrie, Joan Baez, Kris Kristofferson, Richie Havens, Emmylou Harris, and John Mellencamp. It's showing here tonight, but check your local listings.

Also on PBS this week: 'Playing for Change: Peace Through Music'
Musicians around the globe unite to bring peace to the world through music.

'Leonard Cohen Live in London,' a concert from 2008

And now, some actual mandolin content!  :Mandosmiley: 

8/3
8 PM ABC: 10 'Sugarland: Live on the Inside'
Members of the country group Sugarland perform some of their biggest hits and share previously unseen performance footage.
Sugarland will also be on Good Morning America, presumably to perform and promote this.
Ellem DeGeneres: Amy Macdonald from 10/3/08
She uses live sampling a la KT Tunstall. If you haven't seen this done, check it out. No MC, but really cool.  :Cool: 
David Letterman: Levon Helm, rerun from 7/9. You will see his daughter Amy play mandolin but it's buried in the mix. Still ...
8/7
David Letterman: Joaquin Phoenix 
I mention this because it is one oif the strangest talk show appearances I've ever seen. Wearing a beard and shades, nearly completely uncommunicative and incoherent when he does speak, Mr. P perks up a bit when he announces an incomprehensible (if this behavior is ant indication) career change into rap.

More good stuff next week, though no MC:

8/10
Conan O'Brien: Lyle Lovett
8/11
David Letterman: Elvis Costello 6/4 (not with Mike Compton (no MC  :Smile:  ; nice slide work, though)
Craig Ferguson: Bonnie Raitt & Taj Mahal
8/13
David Letterman: Paul McCartney R
A birthday treat for me. Sir Paul rocks NY from the marquee of the Ed Sullivan Theater  :Cool:

----------


## onassis

This isn't exactly advance notice, but you may see it on the schedule in your area. Right at this moment (10ish pm EST), I'm watching Levon Helms' "Ramble at the Ryman". Sam Bush is featured on a number of cuts, and Levon and Amy both play a lot of mando. So far it looks to be a killer show!

----------


## Bob1300

Dish HD network has several stations which feature mandolin playing.  Saturday nights on the RFD Channel #231 you can can catch the Marty Stuart Show which is mostly country, but he'll tear off a few hot breaks on mando occasionally. There are also reruns of the old Porter Wagoner shows, which could feature a mando. Also watch for reruns of the Vince Gill and Friends 2 hour special; it is superb. There are a couple of bluegrass songs in there with Vince on mando. And finally the bluegrass channels on XM/Sirius are just disk jox with no videos but lots of mando.

 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

Youse guys are making me wish I had a dish - something their commercials have been unable to accomplish. Dang it all!  :Laughing:

----------


## journeybear

Hey! I've got that "Levon Helm - Ramble at the Ryman" coming up right here on PBS tonight! Thanks for the heads up.  :Wink:  

BTW, y'all, special guests include  John Hiatt, Sheryl Crow, Buddy Miller, and Sam Bush.

----------


## journeybear

A day late with this week's listing ... hoping something mught turn up. No such luck.  :Frown:  Best thing going is some Americana stuff and a primo rerun:

8/10
Conan: Lyle Lovett
8/11
Craig Ferguson: Bonnie Raitt & Taj Mahal
8/12
Craig Ferguson: Holly Williams
She's a bit more rootsy than a lot of other country singers, so there could be some mandolin.
8/13
Letterman: Paul McCartney, rerun from 7/15
Sir Paul rocks NY from the marquee of the Ed Sullivan Theater with two songs. Also a great interview, and Top Ten List from Bruce Willis.

----------


## Bob1300

This is late but continues my post above.  On 8/8 - on the RFD Channel (Dish 231)- Marty Stuart had the Del McCoury band on the show.  Marty did his usual short solo, and he & Ronnie McCoury also did a tradeoff duet without any other backup, on "Bluegrass Breakdown".  The cameraman was sadly unaware of the concept of keeping their hands clearly visible at all times.

 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

I do want to note that Lyle Lovett did indeed have a mandolin player on stage, though I couldn't hear it, as usual. I'd never known him to include one in his Large Band lineup, but I'm not too surprised.  :Mandosmiley:  It was a very strange and supposedly humorous song about a farmer, "Choking My Chicken," in which he had his four backup vocalists making chicken noises.  :Chicken:

----------


## Matt DeBlass

Not precisely TV, but right now hulu has a live concert by Barenaked Ladies here which features keyboardist Kevin Hearn playing some mandolin, most notably on the song "For You" at 24:41 (I read somewhere that Skaggs called up the band after that song came out to compliment them on the nice sounding mando parts).

----------


## journeybear

Just saw this:

'Natalie MacMaster: Bringing It Home'
Natalie MacMaster and her five-piece band perform during the Celtic Colours International Festival in Nova Scotia.

It's on PBS, so you know - check your local listings (CYLL)

----------


## jefflester

> I do want to note that Lyle Lovett did indeed have a mandolin player on stage, though I couldn't hear it, as usual. I'd never known him to include one in his Large Band lineup, but I'm not too surprised.


The one time I saw Lyle Lovett around 1999 or 2000 I believe it was his "large band" and I believe it included some dude named Sam Bush.

----------


## Mike Bunting

Bummer, Elvis Costello on Letterman and no Compton! Must be in Augusta.

----------


## man dough nollij

No specific MC, but I just caught the music producer behind the viral Playing For Change/ Stand By Me project on the Tavis Smiley show. No idea when that would air in the real world. It's 8PM Wednesday here, around 8AM in England, and around 1AM in the states right now. That video is awesome-- I'm looking forward to seeing some more of their stuff.

----------


## journeybear

Hey Lee - That video has been making the rounds here on PBS during pledge time - the documentary video about the project, which includes several songs, not the Tavis Smiley interview. It's a very cool project. I was disappointed when some of the musicians appeared on The Tonight Show 7/9, as it was racially and gender biased. That is, no whites or women got to be on mike. Very strange, not in keeping with the spirit of the project. Then again, there were surely logistical problems that kept some contributors from appearing ... but it seemed to me they should have been as inclusive as possible. 

And Mike - that was a rerun from 6/4, and I knew Compton wasn't in it, so I didn't mention it. He was in EC's appearance on Conan 6/23, and if that comes around again I'll let y'all know.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

Just saw that CBS Sunday Morning (a delightful magazine style show, 9 - 10:30 AM EDT) will have a segment about Les Paul. No idea when exactly the segment will air, but if you tune in right at the start, after the liliting strains of their theme (played exquisitely by Wynton Marsalis) fade, the host will spend a few minutes running down the list of stories, which might give you a vague idea of its placement.

----------


## bhGreen

"Deathtroll"-- Metalocalypse episode.

They awaken a lake troll, and 2 members play the mandolin. 
its on Adult Swim again later around 4 am =S

----------


## journeybear

Well, the only mandolinizing I expect to see this week is a repeat of the 5/14 appearance by Operation Aloha on Carson Daly, late Thursday night. This is a project by sme rock 'n' roll buddies, members of bands like Gomez and Maroon 5 and others, who hung out in Hawaii for a couple of weeks, jammed, wrote some songs, and recorded them. If my memory serves me well, there was a mandolin and a ukulele involved. 

That's it, unless your local PBS station is running John Denver: The Wildlife Concert. His utility guy, Pete Huttlinger (never heard of him), plays guitar, fiddle, banjo, and mandolin - this on "Calypso" and "Annie's Song," though I couldn't hear it.

----------


## onassis

Pete Huttlinger has done a few instructional DVD's for Homespun, but they were mostlt fingerstyle guitar. Never heard him play a mando.

----------


## journeybear

No mandolin content this week, that I can see ...  :Frown:   :Crying:

----------


## journeybear

Inasmuch as I missed the boat on Gloriana's appearance on GMA last Friday (in my defense that was added sometime mid-week), it looks pretty bad for the home team again this week.

M 8/31 CBS 8 - 11 CMA Music Festival: Country's Night to Rock 
In alphabetical order: Trace Adkins, Jason Aldean, Dierks Bentley, Brooks & Dunn, Kenny Chesney, Julianne Hough, Kid Rock, Lady Antebellum, Miranda Lambert, Martina McBride, Reba McEntire, Brad Paisley, Darius Rucker, Sugarland and Taylor Swift 

If you have the patience for this kind of show there might be something wothwhile in there. And pretty much a guaranteed mandolin appearance with Sugarland on the bill ... and surely others.

Also, my local PBS stations reran REM's appearance on Austin City Limits from last season, so check your local listings in case your station follows a different schedule.

----------


## Mike Bunting

I have no patience or time for this kind of show.

----------


## journeybear

Maybe I should have said *IF* ...  :Grin:  My approach is usually to tape them and scan later, especially if I'm only interested in a few performers, in this case Miranda Lambert, Martina McBride, and Brad Paisley, and there's no telling when their time slot will be. Furthermore, when they're broadcast at the same time as a show I like such as "History Detectives," my attention will be elsewhere. Bless videotape for making this possible.  :Smile:  Curse videotape for making this possible!  :Laughing:

----------


## journeybear

Not much for mandolins this week or next. John Fogerty has mandolin on five cuts on his new album, but whether there will be one in his appearance on the Jimmy Fallon Show Thursday is anyone's guess.

Also apearing Thursday on Conan's show is Dhani Harrison, George's son. That's for all you Beatles and George fans, who surely have been indulging yourselves with all the Beatles and related offerings on VH1 Classics the last few days. That culminates with The Beatles Anthology Wednesday 5-11 PM EDT (severely edited, I'm sure). The Concert For George does include a mandolin - when Joe Brown (a contemporary in the early days) comes on stage to sing "Here Comes The Sun" (just after Monty Python), he brings a guitar and a nice black top F2 or F4 (looks like) which he places in a stand - but dosn't play.  :Disbelief:  He probably did, but it was cut out of this broadcast.  :Frown: 

If anyone likes Diane Birch (I do) she is on three days this week, twice in repeats. Coincidence? Fate? Check her out.

9/7
Letterman: Diane Birch 7/22 
9/8
Conan: Dhani Harrison
Fallon: John Fogerty
9/9
Carson Daly: Diane Birch 6/16 (two songs)
9/11
Today: Diane Birch

----------


## journeybear

Slim pickin's again - two possibilities, both on Wednesday night. Letterman is repeating the 9/3 show featuring John Fogerty. Although he has mandolin on five cuts on his new album, I haven't heard whether one showed up for this. There wasn't one in his appearance on the Jimmy Fallon Show last Tuesday. And Carson Daly has Pete Yorn, who has featured a mandolin in his last few TV appearances.

9/16
Letterman: John Fogerty (repeat from 9/3)
Carson Daly: Pete Yorn

----------


## journeybear

A little late with this week's notice. I was hoping some late addition would appear that I could report, but such is not the case. I suppose that's part of the nature of this project - I can't just leave it at nothing;  I have to say there's nothing. That's right nothing, nada, zero mandolin content this week.  :Crying:  I don't really expect one to show up in U2's appearance on the SNL season opener ...

I will say this, though - Pete Yorn's appearance on Carson Daly featured mandolin more prominently than any other in recent memory - visually at least. It was blended well into the total sound so it wasn't that prominent in audio, but several times they zoomed in real close, filling half the screen, so there is that.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

The drought continues ... As I gaze at the weather map and the atmospheric patterns and meteorological trends, I see ill winds blowing no mandolin tones our way this week. Some out of the ordinary appearances, though, and then there's next week ...

9/30
Jay Leno: Vince Gill & Emmylou Harris - nuff said
10/1
The View: Yoko Ono and Sean Lennon - scheduled to perform; don't know what to expect
10/2
Conan O'Brien: Joshua Bell and Tiempo Libre - his name pops up here, virtuoso that he is; don't know the context 
10/3
New season of Austin City Limits begins, with The Dave Matthews Band 

10/5
Carson Daly: Pete Yorn, repeat from 9/16 - 100% positive MC
10/9
Regis: Mark Knopfler
Conan O'Brien: Lady Antebellum

----------


## JeffD

It is awful nice of you to provide this service,  :Grin:     in the face of constant disappointment.  :Crying: 

My magic eight ball predicts, for the next several weeks:

----------


## Rob Gerety

I canceled the TV 6 months ago so it doesn't do much for me - unless it comes out on DVD.

----------


## journeybear

Well, I'm kind of keeping an eye on this stuff anyway, and then paring down the list of upcoming appearances to be suitable for us'ns here, sort of, to use a chess term, _en passant._  :Wink:  Plus every now and then someone tells _me_ about something I didn't know.

----------


## GVD

> The drought continues ... As I gaze at the weather map and the atmospheric patterns and meteorological trends, I see ill winds blowing no mandolin tones our way this week. Some out of the ordinary appearances, though, and then there's next week ...
> 
> 9/30
> Jay Leno: Vince Gill & Emmylou Harris - nuff said
> 10/1


Don't be surprised if Vince plays mandolin during that appearance.

----------


## GVD

> Pete Huttlinger has done a few instructional DVD's for Homespun, but they were mostlt fingerstyle guitar. Never heard him play a mando.


Pete's a monster fingerstyle guitarist but can pick pretty much anything with strings exceedingly well. He usually hangs out in the KBA camp quite a bit at Winfield and if you come by at the right time you'll see him playing his Collings mando.

----------


## journeybear

> Don't be surprised if Vince plays mandolin during that appearance.


I wouldn't be _too_ surprised, but I rather expect him to do some twangin' on the geetar. I must say, I'm suitably impressed with his ability there, and also Brad Paisley and Keith Urban, as it's much more commonplace for country singers to play acoustic rhythm guitar. In fact, I saw Brad on the tube the other day and he was the only electric guitar player in the band. Take that, Kentucky Thunder!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

The crystal ball, back from vacation, once again casts a weary eye toward the future, and ... books another four-day cruise, hoping to lift its spirits ...  :Crying:  Now, no one could have predicted that last Wednesday Carson Daly would have featured a live acoustic performance from Joe Firstman, his former house band's leader (it was not in the schedule), which included a poorly mixed mandolin being strummed rather vehemently and still barely heard, nor that Tim McGraw's appearance on Letterman last night would include a mandolin - not that it could be heard over five guitars anyway. These things are just unpredictable. But the crystal ball depends on some prior knowledge or at least a hint or two. So when Pete Yorn - who has been featuring mandolin lately - showed up on the Ellen Degeneres Show yesterday with Scarlett Johansson and no mandolin - well, it's just par for the course. Not that it wasn't a fine performance by all, but one hopes to see a mandolin on the tube _once in a while!_  :Disbelief: 

In other words, nothing in the foreseeable future for mandolin buffs. But for Monty Python fans, go figure ...

10/14
Jimmy Fallon

10/15
The Today Show 
Begis & Kelly

----------


## Dan Hoover

> . So when Pete Yorn - who has been featuring mandolin lately - showed up on the Ellen Degeneres Show yesterday with Scarlett Johansson and no mandolin - well, it's just par for the course.


  :Disbelief: Scarlett Johansson and no mandolin?? :Disbelief: your kidding??she sings AND plays the mando???wow.. :Wink:

----------


## journeybear

Ummm, no ... actually, neither of them plays mandolin, as far as I know. I suppose I should have said "no mandolinist" instead ... though I think both his guitarist and keyboardist play mandolin - though did not on this occasion. Apparently the album he recorded with Scarlett is a project dating back three years that is just now seeing the light of day - something to do with both of them having room in their schedules to do some gigs and promote it. My guess is that his latest album, which has occasioned a few TV appearances, includes some mandolin on it, hence its appearance on these TV gigs.  :Mandosmiley:  That doesn't necessarily imply there is any on _their_ album, recorded three years ago. I haven't seen the liner notes nor credits for either of these releases. I hope that clears this up.

Nice catch, Mr. Eagle Eye. Is there any chance you are related to J. Edgar? You seem to display some of the powers of observation of a trained professional.  :Cool:

----------


## Dan Hoover

nahhh..you just made me sit up when i read that...Scarlett Johansson,mandolin,paints a pretty picture...i know she made a album of tom waits covers a couple years ago..dismissed pretty much,but from what i heard, i kinda liked...sort of a Nico feel??
  as for uncle john and his crazy band, i ain't talk'in...I never wore a dress,well maybe once  :Redface: ..and i look nothing like this...cheers..

----------


## journeybear

Just had to share this - I saw a Mandola on TV last night - in a commercial for Carrabba's Italian Grill. Apparently, the restaurant chain was founded by Johnny Carrabba and Damian Mandola.  :Grin:

----------


## Miked

This PBS program might be of interest:

The Queen Family
Wednesday, October 14  —  9:30pm 
 23.1 - WKAR-HD 
Profiling 92-year-old Mary Jane Queen and her family, natives of rugged Jackson County, N.C., who perform traditional Appalachian mountain music passed from generation to generation. Included: the Queens discuss their music and rural life.

It's airing on PBS stations during October.

----------


## journeybear

Haven't seen that listed - could be a regional thing. Reminds me, though, fans of folk music should find this fascinating ... this week on American Masters - 

Joan Baez: How Sweet the Sound 90 min
Joan Baez begins singing and writing songs as a teenager playing in Cambridge, Mass., coffeehouses and becomes a conscience of a generation.

It just started here, and I'm already astounded that they've found footage of her while still a college student playing in coffeehouses. What a glorious voice. And she always has had exquisite taste in material, too.

----------


## Miked

We do have a mandolin with Joan Baez!  A very small portion of mandolin but Dirk Powell plays in Joan's current band.  I didn't realize that John Doyle and Todd Phillips are also in her band.

Her current lineup is just a sliver of the program.  Great footage of Joan with Dr. King, her trip to N. Vietnam, Dylan, etc.  Definitely worth watching!

----------


## journeybear

Yes, it's true, it's true!  :Mandosmiley:  There's a mandolin, and also an octave mandolin, I think. But don't watch this with that being your goal, as their inclusion is rather insignificant. They also show up way at the end.

----------


## journeybear

The crystal ball is going back on vacation, as its perceptions have gone awry, and gazing into the future just keeps bringing into view the past.  :Confused: 

No mandolins this week, but some odd occurrences worth noting.

10/19
Leno: Rod Stewart
Letterman: Rosanne Cash - from 10/7 - One of our finest singer/songwriters performs "Long Black Veil," not sure why ...  :Confused: 
10/21
Ellen: Joaquin Phoenix - Just curious to see if he has regained his coherence after his very strange appearance on Letterman last winter; perhaps a progress report on his rap career ...  :Whistling: 
Letterman: Paul McCartney - Yet another repeat of Sir Paul's great 7/15 appearance, incl. good interview, two songs performed on the marquee of the Ed Sullivan Theatre, and a Top Ten List by Bruce Willis
10/23
D: Judy Collins  - from 7/24 - "Someday Soon" - one of my favorites of hers

Gazing further into the future and seeing further into the past ... next week a lot of Rod Stewart and also Van Morrison ...

----------


## journeybear

As promised, lots of Rod Stewart this week - but no mandolins, I can guarantee that, as he is promoting his new album of covers of soul songs from the 60s and 70s. Today's The View was supposed to have Van Morrison but they had Paul Anka (chat only) instead. Glen Hansard does play mandolin, but no promises here. I included Andrew Bird because he favors eclectic instrumentation. Carly Simon's longtime utility player Mindy Jostyn played mandolin, but she has shuffled off this mortal coil. So all in all, though there may be some interesting viewing, it doesn't look good for the home team.

10/26
Today: Rod Stewart
Good Morning America: Carly Simon
10/27
The View: Rod Stewart
Jay Leno: Tim McGraw and Gregg Allman (interesting pairing)
10/28
Today: Carly Simon
Jimmy Fallon: Weird Al Yankovic
10/29
Ellen: Tim McGraw; Taylor Swift (Remember Taylor's first hit? Here they are together.)
Conan: The Swell Season
Jimmy Kimmel: Rod Stewart
10/30
Jimmy Fallon: Andrew Bird

----------


## journeybear

Wondering what's going on ... Rod was supposed to be on Letterman last night, but instead they had Harper Simon (son of Paul), and then he was supposed to be on The View this morning, but again, no ...

But the good news - and/or, go figure - is that in Sting's appearance on Today this morning, he had two fiddles (not violins) and a mandolin backing him on the Christmas standard "A-Soalin,'" here called "Soul Cake." Apparently he has a "winter album" out ("If On A Winter's Night..."), not specifically a Christmas album. Anyway, nice to see and hear a mandolin on the tube.  :Mandosmiley: 

Amazon has a nice video of a bearded Sting discussing the album. Sounds very nice, but I am not going to get nostalgic about winter. As the wise man said, you don't need to shovel sunshine!  :Wink:

----------


## Michael Gowell

But up North....we don't use much AC.  And the hard freezes kill the critters in the soil every winter so the farms and fields are healthy.  And the snowmelt sources many brooks running downhill, the abundant waterpower that fueled America's first stage of industrialism and the power and wealth to prevail in a certain regional disagreement a century and a half ago.  And, more pleasantly, playgrounds for brook trout today.  I'm just sayin...

----------


## journeybear

Sting is on Letterman tonight. I expect more eclectic instrumentation, hopefully including a mandolin ...  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## woodwizard

[QUOTE=journeybear;727807]Wondering what's going on ... Rod was supposed to be on Letterman last night, but instead they had Harper Simon 
***
Too bad ... always liked Rod's stuff. An old dear high school friend of mine who is a producer in Hollywood sort of introduced me to Don Teschner and his music. Don's a friend of hers and played at her birthday party recently. Don Teschner is the mandolin player on Rod's unplugged video stuff. He's really a good blues player and singer. I have been talking to him recently (by email), about the mandolin he plays. It's a 1919 Kalamazoo. I know he's not the original mando player but he sure does a good job with Rod. He's also got a new solo blues CD out that he shows off his mandolin, slide blues guitar work and even fiddle. You can see some of his stuff on youtube.

----------


## journeybear

Hmmm ... same song, same instrumentation. Still can't see the logo on the mandolin's headstock. Sting is scheduled to be on The View this morning. More of the same? Only one way to find out ...

----------


## journeybear

So, after seeing Sting three times on three different shows on three different networks on three different days do the same song in very much the same way, I have to think, to some degree, so what? I understand the need to flog the single (if "Soul Cake" is that) in order to sell the album, but isn't an artist of the stature (critical and financial) of Sting above such a consideration? I may be tilting at windmills here (one of my favorite sports), but it seems awfully repetitive and redundant and repetitive. Do those who make these decisions not understand people watching have remote controls and will be able to watch him on whichever show he appears? I'd like to have heard something different on at least one of these appearances. This is one reason why I like Jimmy Kimmel Live - at least performers get to play a second song while they roll the credits at the end of the show.

I remember many years ago when Little Village (Remember them? John Hiatt, Ry Cooder, Nick Lowe, Jim Keltner, a great one-off collaboration.) made three network appearances, doing a different song each time, and I thought that was brave of them to buck this standard practice. Then I realized these may well be the only opportunities they would get to reach such a wide audience, and it might be the smart thing to do, showcasing as much variety in their songs as they could. Yeas later, I notice Sarah McLachlan doing much the same thing while promoting a new album. Of course, she was much better known, and as the biggest star on her label could pretty much do as she wished.

But the best approach I've seen in recent years was that of Feist. It seemed like every time she appeared on one of these shows and performed "1-2-3-4," she used very different instrumentation and arrangements. So imaginitive, and absolutely brilliant.

----------


## journeybear

This is officially "Country Music Week" on Letterman, and unofficially everywhere else - the one week a year when the networks go nutty with this stuff, coinciding with the CMA awards (Wed on ABC, up against Game 6 of the World Series on Fox). Since most of these performers are standard Nashville types, mandolin won't be prominently featured, but may show up here and there. I refuse to predict MC with one exception,  :Mandosmiley:  and since there are so many of these listings I'm sticking with my abbreviated format, initials indicating either show's or host's name. Hope you can follow; knowing they're generally chronological should help you decode:

11/2
E: Charlie Daniels Band
Ellen: Faith Hill
D: Carrie Underwood
F: Jack Ingram
11/3
G: Carrie Underwood
R: Reba McEntire
TS: Kris Kristofferson
D: Brad Paisley
JF: Reba McEntire
11/4
T: Keith Urban
TS: Glen Hansard and Marketa Irglova
D: Ryan Bingham
11/5
T: Keith Urban
D: Keith Urban
C: Zac Brown Band
11/6
RR: Reba McEntire
D: Ralph Stanley and the Clinch Mountain Boys
11/7
SNL: Taylor Swift (host & musical guest)

TS is Tavis Smiley, mostly chat but sometimes there's a performance; it's on PBS so check your local listings. ED is Ellen Degeneres and RR is Rachel Ray, syndicated, and may or may not include a performance. If there ain't a mandolin in Dr. Ralph's band,  :Mandosmiley:  I'll eat my hat, or a Stetson if someone wants to provide one!  :Grin:

----------


## journeybear

Well, much to my delight, Ryan Bingham's band, The Dead Horses, consisted of bass, drums, and ... mandolin!  :Mandosmiley:  Imagine my surprise hearing a country act with a lean, stripped-down sound, driven by mandolin!  :Mandosmiley:  Usually what passes for a country band these days is gonna include 2-3 guitars (on top of the singer playing acoustic rhythm) plus a slew of other instruments - pedal steel, fiddle, banjo, dobro, keyboards, _maybe_ mandolin - and a backup singer or two or three. This was a lot more like it.  :Cool:  Oh, yeah, and apart from the instrumentation, the song and the pickin' weren't too bad, either.  :Wink:  But the real thrill was that  every fill and solo - and there was a solo between each chorus and verse - was played on the mandolin. I couldn't tell you the last time I heard that on TV - if ever. Nope, I reckon that's a first for me.  :Smile:

----------


## Patrick Market

By all accounts, Ryan Bingham is a great act to see live.  And he is still playing fairly small venues.  That won't last much longer...

Hope he gets closer by here at some point.

----------


## journeybear

I've gotta say, I was fairly impressed. Never heard of him before, and I liked the lean sound, as I mentioned. This is one of the reasons I tune in to these things - learning about good music being made out there, that every now and then peeks through the curtain of conformity. I'll never forget the first time I saw Sarah McLachlan on the tube (Letterman) after reading a brief mention in the NY times about her, or Patti Rothberg (also Letterman), or Big Country (American Bandstand, believe it or not).

Last night's performance by Keith Urban included a mandolin (and banjo, and 3-4 guitars), though (as usual) it couldn't be heard out here in TV land. I dunno why the techs can't get this right.  :Frown:  I could hear the harp in Florence and the Machine's appearance on Kimmel just fine, though ... 

Don't forget - tonight on Letterman, Ralph Stanley and the Clinch Mountain Boys. Real, serious bluegrass seldom shows up on network TV, so catch it when it does.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Mike Bunting

Dr. Ralph, what a treat!

----------


## GRW3

Mike Compton was playing mando with Elvis Costello on Austin City Limits tonight. I caught the last song but scanned ahead on PBS and set the DVR to catch the repeat. Also playing - Jerry Douglas, Stuart Duncan and Jim Lauderdale.

----------


## journeybear

And over on _my_ PBS station they were running something called "John Fogerty - Total Request Live" - I believe the premise is you could call in and request a song and he'd play it, some kind of fundraising deal - and on the very last song a mandolin appeared, on "Down On The Corner." Not that you could hear it.  :Mad: 

Also, FWIW, Ralph Stanley's mandolinist couldn't be heard, and also didn't take a lead.  :Disbelief:  I'd score it like this - banjo intro, fiddle solo, guitar solo, banjo solo. And while I'm at it, there were seven (count 'em, seven) folks on stage. Ralph singing only, two guitars, mando, banjo, fiddle, bass - in clear violation of IBMA guidelines for bluegrass band competition. Oh, that iconoclastic individual, Dr. Ralph! Don't get me wrong, I was awful glad to hear this, just a little frustrated, as usual.  :Mad: 

Lastly, in Taylor Swift's astounding SNL appearance, her second song featured a mandolin, OK, it was an Ovation or something similar, but it could be _heard,_ and it was even played reasonably well - some nice crosspicking and interaction with other instruments.  :Mandosmiley:  Taylor was also host and did something I have never seen a host do in SNL's 35 year history - she was in _each and every skit_ (except Weekend Update and the cold opening, of course) - a remarkable achievement, especially in light of typical hosts lately being in about 1/3 of the skits. And she was pretty darn good each time. She also introduced herself for the second song - very funny. I've liked her fairly well even with her pop leanings; she only raised in my estimation through this.

----------


## journeybear

After the glory that was last week - a week that included actual bluegrass from Ralph Stanley et al, a half-hour of Elvis Costello on Austin City Limits with Mike Compton in the band, and a mandolin being played in John Fogerty's and Taylor Swift's bands - it's back to business as usual ... slim pickin's.

11/10
Good Morning America: Brad Paisley and Carrie Underwood  (probably not)
Conan: John Fogerty (probably not)
11/12
Leno: Dolly Parton (probably not, but you never know)
11/13
Today (10 AM): Train (ukulele is a distinct possibility)

There is aso the CMA Awards Show on ABC Wednesday night, if you have the patience and persistence for that.

Best bet? Keep an eye peeled for a rebroadcast of ACL with EC.

And no MC, but tonight on my local PBS there is this:

How the Beatles Rocked the Kremlin: Although the Beatles never performed in Russia, the group inspired a generation of Russian teens

I have no idea what that will be like, but I know there are lots of Beatles fans here.

----------


## OKMike

At the CMAs Brooks of Brooks and Dunn was picking on a mando, couldn't hear it but saw it. LOL

Mike

----------


## journeybear

I find that's usually the case whenever country music is on TV. The instruments are mixed into what is supposed to be a wall of sound - more like a picket fence  :Laughing:  - but is really homogenized goo that swallows up its individual components till someone takes a lead or plays a fill, usually on fiddle or pedal steel. You'll see all these people on stage but only hear the band as a whole going through the chord changes. Pretty bland.

----------


## journeybear

Some genuine MC this week - three appearance by Elvis Costello, and as has been reported, Mike Compton is in the band (and on the album). Some other interesting stuff too, non-MC as usual ...

11/17
Bonnie Hunt (syndicated): Playing for Change
Jimmy Fallon: Neko Case
11/18
Early: Elvis Costello
Ellen DeGeneres: Carrie Underwood (could be)
Letterman: Ray Davies
11/20
Letterman: Lyle Lovett (ya never know)
Jimmy Fallon: Elvis Costello

Also, this weekend's Austin City Limits is Willie Nelson backed by Asleep At The Wheel. 'Nuff said!

----------


## journeybear

Make that _four_ appearances by Elvis Costello - The Colbert Report (Comedy Central) Thursday 11/19.  :Cool:

----------


## journeybear

I can scarcely believe what I just saw - a mandolin in Shakira's band!  :Disbelief:  I'm sure some of you might have noticed her - the Colombian star, known perhaps more for her provocative and energetic dancing than her music (personally I enjoy both as elements of her complete stage persona) - and if you have, one of the last things you would expect to hear from her typically rhythm-dominated music is what I just saw on The View. Imagine her _seated_, with her _band_ seated, and the first thing you hear is a mandolin!  :Disbelief:  OK, it was an Ovation, but still ... The instrumentation was tabla, udu (unsure? - a percussion instrument that looks like a round clay pot), acoustic guitar, small drum set, banjar (round body, six strings, flatpicked), and mandolin. Nice song, too, "Gypsy." 

I'm guessing that she decided to go this route for a daytime talk show. Perhaps she will do this again when she is on Good Morning America Thursday ...  :Whistling:

----------


## Dan Hoover

wha-wha-what??? :Disbelief:  Shakira? mandolin?.. :Disbelief: ..

----------


## journeybear

No kidding - It's like Johnny Mathis once said, "It's wonderful, wonderful!"

Just so I'm clear, it wasn't she playing, it was someone in the band, who probably usually plays guitar. (She does play a bit of harmonica, though.) And the inclusion of a banjar was probably even stranger - couldn't tell you when, if ever, I've seen one on TV. But Shakira has an adventurous spirit and a history of pushing the envelope, so I'm not completely surprised. In fact, this whole performance seemed so natural I wouldn't be at all surprised to learn she does something like this in her shows, a litttle unplugged segment. You can be sure I'll be tuning in to see what she does on Good Morning America Thursday.

----------


## Dan Hoover

thanks for that journeybear,that was a very nice performance..

----------


## journeybear

Not really a mandolin appearance, only kinda sorta ...

In today's episode of Jeopardy, there was a category called "Instruments Of Change," in which the correct response was achieved by solving an anagram of the name of a musical instrument. The $1000 clue was:

Pear-shaped?
Abso-lute-ly!
NIL NOMAD

Believe it or not, no one guessed the answer!  :Disbelief:

----------


## Mike Bunting

Who's Shakira?

----------


## journeybear

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Oh, you're serious?  :Disbelief: 

OK, she may well be outside the sphere of influence of many Café members. She is a Colombian entertainer, one of the top acts worldwide in pop music these days. Since her music is dance-oriented and often suggestive, and she has a gift for self-promotion, some refer to her as "the Latina Madonna." She has been breaking into the American market over the last few years, having already conquered South America, releasing English-language albums, doing numerous TV appearances, leading to an appearance on Saturday Night Live a couple of weeks ago. She got mentioned here because of a recent appearance on "The View" which was radically different from her usual style - acoustic, seated, featuring a mandolin. This was very incongruous considering the typical nature of her performances, and if you ever happen to see her on the tube you'll understand what I mean. There's a snippet of her current video right at the start of the video I posted, which should give you some idea. But as I said earlier, seeing a mandolin in the band of one of the world's biggest stars was a thrill in itself.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

Sorry for the short notice. CBS doesn't give much of a heads up for the Saturday edition.

11/21
Early Show: Nitty Gritty Dirt Band

The format changes every now and then. Currently musical acts are getting two slots, near the end of both hours - about 8:50 and 9:50. The first segment is longer and features a bit of chat with the performers; the second doubles as the show's sign-off and may include credits. Lastly, tune in before the second segment if you want to catch the cooking feature.  :Popcorn:

----------


## Mike Bunting

> Oh, you're serious? 
> 
> OK, she may well be outside the sphere of influence of many Café members. She is a Colombian entertainer, one of the top acts worldwide in pop music these days. Since her music is dance-oriented and often suggestive, and she has a gift for self-promotion, some refer to her as "the Latina Madonna." She has been breaking into the American market over the last few years, having already conquered South America, releasing English-language albums, doing numerous TV appearances, leading to an appearance on Saturday Night Live a couple of weeks ago. She got mentioned here because of a recent appearance on "The View" which was radically different from her usual style - acoustic, seated, featuring a mandolin. This was very incongruous considering the typical nature of her performances, and if you ever happen to see her on the tube you'll understand what I mean. There's a snippet of her current video right at the start of the video I posted, which should give you some idea. But as I said earlier, seeing a mandolin in the band of one of the world's biggest stars was a thrill in itself.


Oh, pop music, way outside my sphere.  :Smile:

----------


## journeybear

Well, here's another chance to catch Shakira, in unplugged fashion. If one can believe the teasers networks put up, that's what we are to expect for her appearance on Rachel Ray tomorrow. Her recent Letterman appearance will be rerun Thanksgiving night, but that was her usual dance/pop fare. Compare and contrast in a 1000 word essay for extra credit.  :Smile: 

Other than that, no mandolins, as far as I can see. I would like to give a shout out to Gloriana (featuring lefty mandolinist Cheyenne Kimball), who won Breakthrough Artist Of The Year at The American Music Awards. This is an audience-voted award, so for them to win over Lady Gaga, Kings of Leon, and the Zac Brown Band, all of whom had higher profile years - well, it's just that much more thrilling. :Mandosmiley:  I assume the only reason Taylor Swift didn't win - this really seems to be her year - is she wasn't nominated; she must have won last year.  :Wink: 

11/24
Rachel Ray (syndicated): Shakira
Kimmel: Neko Case (rerun from 11/17; no MC but she has fans here)

----------


## journeybear

It just occurred to me how odd it is that the only TV mandolin appearance this week is as played by someone in Shakira's band.  :Confused:  Better than nothing I suppose - and that is often all we get.  :Frown: 

By the way, the Nitty Gritty Dirt Band did indeed play "Mr. Bojangles" as their second song on Saturday's Early Show, and it did feature mandolin - a beat-up old F model that was mixed too low. Sometimes I think the mandolin is the Rodney Dangefield of the fretted instrument world.  :Wink:

----------


## journeybear

I remembered I forgot - there _is_ another mandolin appearance this week. Friday night's Last Call" is a rebroadcast from 10/7. The musical guest is Joe Firstman (used to be Carson Daly's band leader) in an acoustic-ish setting, and one of the songs features a mandolinist. If I recall, it was no great shakes, but it was audible - that's gotta count for _something!_  :Laughing: 

PS: Taylor Swift didn't win last year's AMA Breakthrough Artist Of The Year award - that went to the Jonas Brothers - and in fact wasn't even nominated.  :Disbelief:  So this year she vaulted over all that rigmarole and went straight to winning Artist Of The Year (and a few others). That's how swift Taylor's rise has been!

----------


## journeybear

Just saw this listing on PBS: Great Performances: "Sting: A Winter's Night." In SoFlo this is coming up at 6 PM, with no repeats for the next two weeks. I'm sure it will show up again, given the album's seasonal theme, as I'm sure broadcast times will vary widely. Anyway, it's an hour-long concert recorded at Durham Castle near Newcastle-Upon-Tyne, featuring eclectic instrumentation, including a mandolin hither and yon, I expect.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

Slim pickin's and odd occurrences - thinking of changing the name of the thread to that ...  :Wink: 

11/30
Regis: Pete Yorn & Scarlett Johansson - Pete Yorn has featured mandolin in recent appearances, but in a previous appearance with Scarlett, there was none. But you never know ...
Ellen: Pete Yorn & Scarlett Johansson (repeat from 10/12; no MC) - same day. Coincidence?
12/1
The View: Rod Stewart - Doubtful since his current album and tour is an homage to 60s and 70s soul music. Might be queasy fun watching the hostesses fawn over him, though ...
Conan: Rickie Lee Jones - Rare TV appearance, and you never know ...
Craig: The Swell Season - Glen does play mandolin occasionally.
12/3
Conan: Rod Stewart (see above)
Jimmy Fallon: Rashida Jones (repeat from 11/26) - Quincy's daughter and actress from "The Office" and "Parks & Recreation," she surprised me with a couple of novelty songs - worth seeing though no MC
12/4
Regis: Sting - Most likely, given the nature of his current album and tour 
Jay: Taylor Swift - Possible

And finally, I see where The Jackson Four* (what they _should_ call themselves) are making the rounds of the talk shows, plugging their "reality" show on A & E. I'm holding off on seeing this goofiness until a week from Tuesday, when they will visit Jimmy Kimmel along with Pee Wee Herman. If you're gonna wallow in the muck, might as well go all in.  :Laughing: 


*Can you name them? Jackie, Jermaine, Tito, Marlon.

----------


## Dan Hoover

stayed up and saw the rock&roll hall of fame concert last night on HBO..2 mando's siting's...first one was a picture of some old blues guy's,during a robert johnson song/tribute of sorts,ran by too fast..didn't recognize them...second was miami steve during springteen's set,the ghost of tom joad..playing a Applause i believe? pretty good show...

----------


## journeybear

Hmmm ... makes me almost wish I hadn't cancelled HBO ... almost ...  :Wink:  Some of this is being run on PBS too but severely edited, I'm sure.  :Frown:

----------


## John Uhrig

Well this is after the fact, but I was watching Hee Haw on RFD last night, and here was Roy Clark playing a 1920's F-4. Man, he can sure play anything with strings!

----------


## journeybear

The crystal ball is taking a break during the lull between holidays. It scanned the horizon in vain for naught but the pain of eyestrain, and wants to refrain from having to complain. Yes, there was some mandolin in Carrie Underwood's Christmas special last night, if you had the patience to sit through its two hours (I didn't; taped it and put it in the Someday Stack), and there may be some in Rosanne Cash's spot on Craig Ferguson tonight. Otherwise, ain't much goin' on this week in TV Land for mandolins. Nor next week, nor the next ...  :Frown:

----------


## AlanN

> Well this is after the fact, but I was watching Hee Haw on RFD last night, and here was Roy Clark playing a 1920's F-4. Man, he can sure play anything with strings!


Yes he can. There is an old Odd Couple episode where he plays a cousin of Felix come to visit, or something, and he plays a flat top box for a few moments, very well.

----------


## journeybear

This just in - Pete Yorn on Carson Daly tonight. He's been featuring mandolin pretty consistently lately.

Also, in case you missed it, Mony Python's appearance on Jimmy Fallon a couple of months back will be rebroadcast in the late night slot, 3 AM Thursday night (Friday morning). They really hijacked the entire show, and Eric Idle finished it off with a song. Set your VCRs, Tivos, what have you.

Lastly, I almost forgot to mention - Michael McDonald singing a Christmas carol and playing a baritone ukulele on Conan last night. Odd but oddly wonderful.

----------


## JeffD

You should get an award for scanning all that television for us, and perhaps hazard pay as well.

----------


## journeybear

I don't know about an award, but maybe a scan of my skull would prove amusing ...  :Grin: 

To tell the truth, I do the searching for my own information. I'm rather fond of watching/hearing live music, even filtered through the medium of TV, and what I report here is a fraction of what I find - the part that is relevant to mandolins and just a few other occurrences that I believe some will find of interest. But I do get the chance to share with others, as well as comment and commiserate occasionally.

----------


## GVD

> This just in - Pete Yorn on Carson Daly tonight. He's been featuring mandolin pretty consistently lately.


Yeah there was some dude playing an F5 of some sort. I couldn't make out the brand due to the incessant switching of camera shots and angles that seems to be so prevalent these days. He really didn't do a whole lot on it but even if he had I doubt the director would have shown much of it. It always irks me when some one is playing a great solo and they switch to a shot of someone playing rhythm etc.

----------


## journeybear

You'll get no argument from me on any of that. Choppy editing drives me bonkers. It would be one thing if it were done with some sense of purpoe - showing whoever is taking a lead or providing a nice fill or singing his/her heart out as a backup - and there is often some effort there, but it does seem there's more of a tendency to miss the mark (like showing the rhythm guitar while the lead is burning it) or tease viewers, which is really weird. Just show what's going on.  :Mad:  And if they can't do that, they could at least switch cameras with some relation to rhythm. It's not rocket science. Heck, it ain't even biplane science.  :Wink:  I swear, I'd even prefer a static long shot -less distracting.

Anyway, there have been other and better mandolinistic excursions with Pete Yorn. That was his guitarist, who also plays mandolin some, as does his keyboardist. This seemed a rather sloppy performance all around. Oh well. It's the only mandolin appearance on TV this week, other than the Carrie Underwood special. I like to think it's better than nothing, but I'm undecided ...  :Whistling:

----------


## journeybear

The most promising opportunity for a mandolin appearance on the tube this week is when Sting is on Regis & Kelly Monday. Plus I recall mandolin in Taylor Swift's second song of her SNL appearance, a rerun from 11/7. So that's a sure bet, for once!  :Wink:  But that's it, so I'm including a few other notable appearances.

And a side note: I just saw "Fantastic Mr. Fox," which I enjoyed tremendously, and it has a good amount of mandolin (though a lot more banjo) as incidental music. A pleasant surprise in the credits: it was played by Alison Stephens, highly regarded classical mandolinist. Furthermore, her name was mentioned first. I have no idea why - not alphabetically first - though it may be because it is the first instrument heard. I could be wrong about that, but it seemed that way to me. Also, a Nigel Stephenson is credited with playing guitar/banjo/mandolin.

12/21
Regis: Sting
Rachael Ray: Rod Stewart (he's doing soul song covers this tour; no MC)
12/22
Early: Bruce Springsteen (a rare morning show appearance by The Boss)
12/23
Letterman: Darlene Love (her annual Christmas appearance)
12/24
Early: Dave Brubeck (Wow!)
12/25
Good Morning America: Yo-Yo Ma 
12/26
SNL: Taylor Swift (repeat)

----------


## Mike Bunting

Yonder Mtn. on Craig Ferguson tonight.

----------


## journeybear

Thanks for posting that, Mike. I had to leave for a few days because my mother died, and have been away from mandolin and computer. There had been precious little to mention anyway recently, and my VCR failed to record RLJ due to a service interruption. So better luck tonight, and next week with Roseanne Cash.

1/4
Ellen: Rickie Lee Jones and Ben Harper
1/5
Ferguson: Yonder Mountain String Band 

1/12
Conan: Roseanne Cash

----------


## Patrick Market

Sorry to hear about your mom, Journeybear.  Mine passed away in 2007, and it still doesn't seem real.

----------


## journeybear

Thanks. This was a long time coming and she'd been a shadow of herself for a long time, so I'd made peace with it some time ago. Still, that finality is very real. I don't want to dwell on this, though, but just so everyone knows, it takes something serious to keep me from keeping in touch with the mandolin community.

----------


## Dan Hoover

hey journeybear,sorry for your loss,i offer my condolences...loss my mom also in 2007..she bought me my mando back in the 70's,thought it would keep me out of trouble.. mom's rule..
  well,i caught a show on Ovation today at lunch.."Orange Blossom" all about the song,and writer Ervin Rouse,mostly fiddles,of course,but lot's of mando's throughout,and lots of johnny cash..i'm sure they'll be re-playing it...

----------


## journeybear

Thanks Dan. Yeah, my mom started me on this path too, bought me a mandolin waaay back when I was fifteen. She probably regretted it, wished I'd chosen a more practical and profitable career, but it sure has enriched my life beyond anything I'd imagined. She did say a couple of years ago I'm bringing happiness to people, even though I'm just playing in bars. Really surprised me with that way of looking at it, and pleased me too. And once again I'm playing a plain A pumpkin just like that first one. The wheel is turning ...

----------


## mandroid

Had to choose  DSL or TV, so guess I'm hoping some you-tube captures of this stuff is cross referenced to that  other thread http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...ad.php?t=55201

----------


## journeybear

Well, yes, hopefully some of the performances mentioned here will end up on youtube or hulu or elsewhere. The purpose here is to give people a heads-up about live music on the tube of interest to Café denizens. The problem (in this context) with youtube is you never know whether something you missed will show up there, and if so, when or with what quality. My mission is to try and eliminate as many intermediate steps as possible so people can enjoy these performances with a minimum of fuss and bother.  :Wink:   :Cool:   :Mandosmiley: 

F'rinstance, the performance by Yonder Mountain last night was nice but unexceptional, so while I was glad to catch it, I'm also glad I don't have to spend _any_ time finding it on the interweb, risking a feeling of low reward for effort. And now it's in the Archives, so if I ever want to I can access it at my leisure for my pleasure.  :Smile:

----------


## journeybear

Definite MC this week as well as some maybes ...

1/11
David Letterman: Ryan Bingham (could be)
1/12
Conan O'Brien: Roseanne Cash (probably not, but one can hope ...)
Jimmy Fallon: Ringo Starr (OK, if Macca shows up and they do _his_ song ...)
1/13
Ellen Degeneres: Gloriana (definite)
1/14
Carson Daly: Pete Yorn (definite, a repeat from 12/8/09)
1/15
Tavis Smiley: Rosanne Cash (PBS, interview)

1/23
Austin City Limits: The Avett Brothers / The Heartless Bastards (never seen more than one song at a time from the Avetts so I don't know what to expect; they'll get a half hour here. Don't know the other band.)

As always, PBS broadcast times vary widely, so check your local listings or go to http://www.zap2it.com/ - hey, you don't think I just make this stuff up, do you? Painstaking research goes into it ...  :Wink:

----------


## Norm Buck

Not sure if this really qualifies for this thread, but if anyone has a satellite TV subscription that includes the Galaxy Channel, I have noticed that the "Folk Roots" channel includes quite a bit of mandolin content. It's something that I normally put on in the background while I'm doing other things around the house but recently I've been using this channel to practice with. I would like to be able to tell you who the mando players are but I'm at a bit of a loss since until recently it's been background. One player I have noticed getting air time is John Reischman and the Jaybirds. I've also been hearing Levon Helm's newer stuff, and a band called "Tamarack" (sp?) Anyway, just thought I'd put it out there.

Norm

----------


## journeybear

This just in - Dave Carroll is scheduled to be on ABC's The View today, 11 AM EST. He's finished shooting the third song (a bluegrass tune, which features Jerry Douglas!) but he's not performing - just chatting and showing clips from the first two videos. There's more at his website.

And thanks Norm - that definitely qualifies. In fact, you're probably getting a whole lot more mandolin content there on a daily basis than all the appearances we've managed to find on network TV. I don't know whether to laugh  :Laughing:  or cry  :Crying:  or just get mad  :Mad:  when I read that last sentence. Well, it's still something!  :Wink:   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

A litle late with this week's advisory. I've had some serious demands on my time lately - in fact, I got so caught up in something that *I* missed Dave Carroll on The View  :Crying:  - and also there hasn't been much to report. As a matter of fact, I don't see anything this week except for The Avett Brothers on Austin City Limits this weekend, and some may want to catch James Taylor and Carole King on the Today Show and Letterman Wednesday. Finally, Loudon Wainwright was a late add for Jimmy Fallon last Thursday, and he brought along a mandolinist. All strumming, didn't recognize him, but it was a definite mandolin sighting nonetheless.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

Has anyone noticed a current commercial for Kibbles 'n' Bits that features almost exclusively mandolin? I wanted to post it but can't seem to find it anywhere, even at the usually dependable http://www.splendad.com ... did find these there, though ...  :Whistling:

----------


## journeybear

OK, no MC whatsoever, but I want to let everyone know that the last-minute booking for musical guest on Conan O'Brien's last show tonight is ... drum roll please ... Neil Young! Way to go, soon-to-be-unemployed booking agent! Your cut of the $12 million severance package is well-earned.  :Cool: 

And now, back to our regularly scheduled programming, already in progress ...  :Whistling:

----------


## mandocrucian

*Unwigged and Unplugged*: Christopher Guest/Michael McKean/Harry Shearer - the unplugged acoustic Spinal Tap/Mighty Wind concert was on HDNet last night.  There will be repeats in the next few months.  Guest played mandolin a half-dozen songs or so.

Happened to catch the _"J-Melo"_ (music show: http://www.nhk.or.jp/j-melo/english/index.html) on NHK World (Japanese news channel) by chance today, after watching a couple international news broadcasts (Al-Jazeera English, Euro-news).  They had a 7 minute segment, including studio performance, on a piano/Tsugurau shamisen duo ("Aga-Shio") with Agatsuma (I've got one of his solo CDs), followed up by a segment on a Japanese mandolin duo calling themselves "Planet Spirits" who played the first movement of the Vivaldi Mando Concerto.  

As the disc used to record the previous night's Tap concert was still in the DVR, I was able to hit the red record button and save these for the "archives".   :Smile: 

Maybe you get an international news channel like MHZ (http://www.mhznetworks.org/schedule/), so perhaps it's (remotely) possible, that you could catch the NHK program today.

----------


## journeybear

Pretty light on the mandolin front this week, but there are still a few interesting offerings. In case you missed Ringo Starr's appearance on Jimmy Fallon on the 12th, it's being repeated on Thursday. He did four songs backed by Ben Harper's band plus chatted a bit - good stuff. If anyone is a fan of Corinne Bailey Rae she must have a new album out, because she is all over the tube this week. Lady Antebellum (last year's Gloriana) is on a couple of times. Possibly most interesting is a repeat of The Low Anthem's appearance on Letterman 1/14. As I recall, I was pleasantly surprised by their odd instrumentation and inventive arrangements.

The best news is PBS' SoundStage started its new season, which gets good next month with Three Girls and their Buddy (Emmylou Harris, Shawn Colvin, Patty Griffin, and Buddy Miller), Lynyrd Skynyrd, and Willie Nelson.

News Flash! Just saw this: American Masters  - No Direction Home: Bob Dylan
Martin Scorsese's film biography of Bob Dylan includes archival footage of the singer's childhood and life on the road. (PBS; check local listings as broadcast times and availability vary widely; I get it Friday 10 PM)

BTW, I saw a listing on The History Channel for something called "American Pickers.'' Before you get your hopes up, as I did ... I looked it up and it's about two friends who travel the country looking for antiques.  :Frown: 

1/26
Today: Corinne Bailey Rae
Letterman: The Low Anthem (repeat from 1/14)
1/27
Tavis Smiley: Corinne Bailey Rae (PBS - check your listings)
Ellen: Lady Antebellum
1/28
Ellen: Corinne Bailey Rae
Ferguson: Wilco
Fallon: Ringo Starr 1/12
1/29
Early: Taylor Swift
Ferguson: Corinne Bailey Rae

2/2
Letterman: Ben Harper and Relentless7
Kimmel: Lady Antebellum

----------


## journeybear

BTW & FWIW - With Conan O'Brien and NBC parting ways, and Leno staying in his 10 PM time slot until March (so I've heard), NBC has begun running old Conan shows in that time slot. I have not yet been able to find advance listings for this, as they seem to choose which episode to run on a day-to-day basis. But so far they have been bringing out the good stuff - Taj Mahal and Bonnie Raitt last night, Tony Bennett tonight - so I guess you just have to tune in to see who's on. They did repeat the same show at 3 AM, if that helps any.

----------


## jefflester

> BTW & FWIW - With Conan O'Brien and NBC parting ways, and Leno staying in his 10 PM time slot until March (so I've heard)...


Leno's 10:00 slot ends in a couple of weeks when the Olympics start. Then he'll go back to the 11:35 slot after the Olympics on March 1st.

----------


## journeybear

That's right - I stand - er, sit - corrected. Shows how little I care about Leno and the 10 PM time slot fiasco that I couldn't be bothered to get it right. As far as I'm concerned he hasn't been funny in a long time - more rude than funny - apart from "Headlines," and was also a terrible interviewer, so I would hardly ever tune in to "The Tonight Show" when he was host except for the music. I think he should just retire and stop letting his presence screw up NBC's lineup and chances for regaining its old glory. Oops! Did I say that out loud?  :Whistling:

----------


## journeybear

Wow ... I'm still reeling from seeing Stevie Nicks join Taylor Swift onstage at The Grammys. "You Belong With Me" veering into "Rhiannon" and back again, Waddy Wachtel sharing the stage with Taylor's banjolinist - bizarre and oddly delightful. Probably the most network airtime devoted to a banjolin ... ever! If you read this in time, you still may catch Jeff Beck's tribute to Les Paul. 

Oh yeah - mandolin watch - so slim it's grim ... 

2/2
Kimmel: Lady Antebellum

----------


## Lefty3

> Wow ... I'm still reeling from seeing Stevie Nicks join Taylor Swift onstage at The Grammys. "You Belong To Me" veering into "Rhiannon" and back again, Waddy Wachtel sharing the stage with Taylor's banjolinist - bizarre and oddly delightful. Probably the most network airtime devoted to a banjolin ... ever! If you read this in time, you still may catch Jeff Beck's tribute to Les Paul.
> 
> Oh yeah - mandolin watch - so slim it's grim ...


That is not Taylor's banjolinist...That is Butch Walker, he did an amazing cover of Taylor's You Belong With Me with a mandolin.  It was amazing that she asked him to perform with her.  He is a greatly respected artist and producer.  He has  new album coming out in February.  His last album Sycamore Meadows had quite a few songs featuring the mandolin.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOQAjsi0YQA

Start at the 3 min mark for the song itself.  The stuff before was for the fans.

----------


## journeybear

Well, OK, I had no way of knowing whether or not he was a regular member of her band - no one gets introduced at these shows except the stars - but he did a really good job, and got a lot of screen time. I wouldn't be too surprised at her asking him, nor him accepting - 2009 was very much her year, and people are surely lining up for a chance to work with her. But anyway, thanks for the tip. Have to check him out.  :Wink:

----------


## Lefty3

> Well, OK, I had no way of knowing whether or not he was a regular member of her band - no one gets introduced at these shows except the stars - but he did a really good job. I wouldn't be too surprised at her asking him, nor him accepting - 2009 was very much her year, and people are surely lining up for a chance to work with her.


Oh I know that. I'm just a huge fan is all, haha.  He isn't a household name or anything.  I'm just happy he was up there.  Any it shows what kind of person that she is, for asking him.    Plus, playing the banjolin made it even better.  Here is a link for a better look at it...

http://maybeitsjustme.biz/post/35708...tly-today-from

----------


## journeybear

> Oh I know that. I'm just a huge fan is all, haha.


Naw, really? I never would have guessed ...  :Grin: 

Kidding aside, and though the banjolin gets kicked around a bit here for its being related to the oft-hated banjo, it was great to see - and hear - a mandolin family member on a show as high profile as The Grammys, for it to be featured prominently in its appearance, and to be played so well.  :Mandosmiley:  And it was up in the mix.  :Wink:  Even if it was only one song, every little bit helps!

----------


## Lefty3

> Naw, really? I never would have guessed ... 
> 
> Kidding aside, and though the banjolin gets kicked around a bit here for its being related to the oft-hated banjo, it was great to see - and hear - a mandolin family member on a show as high profile as The Grammys, for it to be featured prominently in its appearance, and to be played so well.  And it was up in the mix.  Even if it was only one song, every little bit helps!


Absolutely!

----------


## mandopete

> Wow ... I'm still reeling from seeing Stevie Nicks join Taylor Swift onstage at The Grammys. "You Belong With Me" veering into "Rhiannon" and back again...


Yeah, pretty amazing to actually see a <gasp> banjolin on TV.  But was it my imagination or was Taylor's vocal really "pitchey"? At times it was almost unbearable.  I think Simon would have said, "Well if we're being honest it was pretty awful."

 :Smile:

----------


## journeybear

I'll have to review the videotape, but I cut Taylor a _lot_ of slack because she is very youthful as well as talented, and I'm sure she couldn't help being a little overexcited at this occasion, despite having performed who knows how many times even at her young age. I was a bit more concerned about Stevie Nicks, whose voice is a pale shadow of itself. I recall someone erring in an attempt at harmony in "Rhiannon," but I couldn't say who it was. My hope for Taylor is that as she grows up, she finds some way to progress in her writing beyond the teenage concerns she has so far expressed so well.

----------


## jefflester

> Yeah, pretty amazing to actually see a <gasp> banjolin on TV.  But was it my imagination or was Taylor's vocal really "pitchey"? At times it was almost unbearable.  I think Simon would have said, "Well if we're being honest it was pretty awful."


Excerpt from L.A. Times review:
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/musi...my-awards.html

_But as well-crafted as her platinum-selling tales of suburban high school life are, it's Swift's persona that really sells. This smart young woman comes across as a perky, living American Girl doll, and that appealing version of traditional young womanhood, not her music, is at the heart of her stardom.

Her singing certainly can't be credited. Appealing enough on record, it always seems to let her down live. Swift gave a strikingly bad vocal performance at Staples Center on Sunday, sounding tinny and rhythmically flat-footed as she shared the microphone with the distinctive Stevie Nicks. Swift's inability to match or support Nicks as they worked through a medley of each woman's hits stood in stark contrast to the evening's other pairings, particularly soul man Maxwell's sensitive response to Roberta Flack and Lady Gaga's bravado turn with Elton John._

----------


## journeybear

Yeah, after reviewing the videotape, she was pretty "pitchy," especially on her first song, "Fairytale." She may have been distracted, anticipating Stevie Nicks' arrival. Their vocal arrangement was a little strange, too, with Taylor snging the melody on the bridge while Stevie sang a _low_ harmony. (Stevie's range has really diminished over the years, and she's used workarounds like this rather than change the key, inexplicably.) Finishing with "You Belong With Me" in a kind of Herman's Hermits style  :Disbelief:  was the strongest, though this time Stevie's harmony was a bit off. I think the reviewer got it right - Taylor's songwriting and persona are her strong suits. I'm not putting her in the same league as Bob Dylan or Leonard Cohen, because she is not their equal as a songwriter (though an argument could be made that she's a better singer), but there is that kind of discrepancy between songwriter and singer in her case.

----------


## mandopete

Sorry, but if a person is "good" enough to be nominated for, and much more, win a grammy they ought to be able to sing on pitch.  Age has nothing to do with it.

----------


## journeybear

Them Grammys is based on re-cordin's, and she does OK in the studio. Ain't speculatin' as to how that's done, but there ya go, an' that's whut the voters go by.  :Wink: 

An' don't be sorry - that's a valid point, and I agree with you, but it's sort of beside the point in this case.  :Frown:  The way age factors in is she seems to lose concentration on stage, emphasizing her stage movements and presence rather than just standing still and singing, and hopefully she'll improve over time. I look forward to it.

----------


## mandopete

Oh brother.

----------


## Mike Bunting

oh, brother.

----------


## Flattpicker

By way of contrast, I saw Sarah Jarosz (with Erik Hokkanen) when she was 14--already the poised, polished performer who knew how to work her voice, her instruments, and the crowd to perfection.

Where's her millions of adoring fans?


The music industry is a joke, just not a very funny one.

----------


## JeffD

> Sorry, but if a person is "good" enough to be nominated for, and much more, win a grammy they ought to be able to sing on pitch.  Age has nothing to do with it.


As Alexander Hamilton said, in a different context: But this is a thing more ardently to be wished than seriously to be expected.

I wonder if all these grammy biases are as true today as they were some 18 years ago when this article was written.

----------


## mandopete

Heck - even GaGa was able to sing in tune.

----------


## journeybear

Whatever. If she floats your boat, go buy her albums. Just don't sit behind her.

----------


## journeybear

> I wonder if all these grammy biases are as true today as they were some 18 years ago when this article was written.


I'm sure they are. The writer makes some good points, notably the regional bias. Obviously, if a large segment of the industry is based in LA or elsewhere in California, they are going to be influenced by what they hear on the radio, and vote for familiar music.

Wiki has a few things on the subject:

Certain musical artists have voiced personal issues with the nature of the Grammys. Maynard James Keenan, lead singer of progressive metal band Tool, did not attend the Grammy Awards ceremony to receive one of their awards. He explained his reasons:

“ I think the Grammys are nothing more than some gigantic promotional machine for the music industry. They cater to a low intellect and they feed the masses. They don't honor the arts or the artist for what he created. It's the music business celebrating itself. That's basically what it's all about.” 

_"Self-congratulatory" is one of the most commonly used criticism levelled at award shows._

Additionally, many have criticized the Grammys for distributing more awards than necessary and that a large portion of the ceremony is "filler" to result in a longer engagement.

_For once the show's producers paid attention this year, and the show seemed to have a lot more performance time than usual._

Bono (U2) was critical of the Grammys early in his career, but later he began to appreciate their inclusiveness:

“ It was all there: anger, love, forgiveness, family, community and the deepest sense of history... Here was the full power of American music challenging my arrogance. I watched the rest of the show with new eyes. The Grammys invited jazz, country, rock, soul and classical into the same hall. No regard for demographic studies of what would deliver ratings, no radio call-out research-- a mad amalgam of the profound and the absurd and the creeping realization that one man's Mozart is another man's Vegas."

For the record, U2 has received more Grammys than any other band, 22, while The Beatles earned only 8. Solo record holders are Georg Solti with 31, and tied for 2nd, Quincy Jones and - drum roll, please - Alison Krauss.  :Grin:  

But back to your observation ... The most memorable year for me was 1998, when the Grammys got hip, honoring Shawn Colvin, Sarah McLachlan, and Paula Cole. The next year things seemed to go back to "normal," and except for Lucinda Williams' "Car Wheels on a Gravel Road" winning for Best Contemporary Folk Album (folk?  :Disbelief:   :Confused: ), it was pretty much business as usual. Which is what I usually expect, anyway; I just like the performances, and hope there are no ridiculously boneheaded awards. Like Starland Vocal Band winning Best New Artist in 1977, beating Boston and Dr. Buzzard's Original Savannah Band (Where are _they_ now? The world would have become a better place if they'd won.)

----------


## mandopete

Now, if only GaGa would include a banjolin......

.....Perchance to dream!

 :Smile:

----------


## Mike Bunting

[QUOTE=journeybear;763799]ject:

Certain musical artists have voiced personal issues with the nature of the Grammys. Maynard James Keenan, lead singer of progressive metal band Tool, did not attend the Grammy Awards ceremony to receive one of their awards. He explained his reasons:

 I think the Grammys are nothing more than some gigantic promotional machine for the music industry. They cater to a low intellect and they feed the masses. They don't honor the arts or the artist for what he created. It's the music business celebrating itself. That's basically what it's all about. 
That about sums it AFAIAC.

----------


## journeybear

> Now, if only GaGa would include a banjolin......


Well ... it _could_ happen ... as I mentioned a couple of months ago, Shakira included a mandolin and banjar in a couple of TV show appearances, so it's not as if pop stars aren't aware of odd instrumentation.  :Wink: 

On second thought, Lady GaGa is more likely to _wear_ a banjolin than have someone play it.  :Grin:

----------


## mandopete

>  I think the Grammys are nothing more than some gigantic promotional machine for the music industry.


...and you say that like its a _bad_ thing.

----------


## journeybear

> ...and you say that like its a _bad_ thing.


That quote, from Maynard James Keenan, who is a tool, or a Tool member, may sound like sour grapes, but they have won Grammys, in 1998 and 2002. 

According to wiki: "The relationship between the band and today's music industry is ambivalent, at times marked by censorship and the band members' insistence on privacy."_ I understand a person's desire for privacy, though it may conflict with one's desire to be a rock star._

Also: Tool received their second Grammy Award for the best metal performance of 2001 for the song "Schism". During the band's acceptance speech, drummer Carey stated he would like to thank his parents (for putting up with him) and Satan, and bassist Chancellor concluded: "I want to thank my dad for doing my mom."

Charming. :-p

----------


## journeybear

oops

----------


## Mike Bunting

> ...and you say that like its a _bad_ thing.


If I assume that you are serious, and I'm not sure, why should making music be about making money, at least to the extent that it is now where the business determine what is played?

----------


## journeybear

It's pretty clear (to me, anyway) he was being sarcastic. But making music _can_ be about making money, if one wants to do so for a living, to commit oneself wholeheartedly to using this ability to support oneself, to devote oneself to a lifetime or at least a career of bringing music to a large audience. 

There are now ways for musicians to make themselves heard through means that don't involve the standard recording companies, via internet downloads and such, that people of our generation may find a little harder to grasp. I don't know about you, but I still like to hold something in my hand and read the liner notes and lyrics while listening to music, and listening to downloads on an iPod is somehow not the same. But though I am a dinosaur, I do understand that distributing music this way largely bypasses the hold that the major labels used to have on the music industry, and as a result the music business can no longer "determine what is played," as you put it, not entirely. Sure, as far as selling CDs in stores and getting songs played on the radio and booking concert tours and getting on TV go, well, yeah, you've got to have some big bucks behind the performer. And those are the kind of performers that are going to be getting Grammys, as in order to even get nominated you have to have sold a required minimum number of units. But there are other ways to get your music heard these days, which I hope is a good thing, and there are a bunch of stories about people who started out by putting their music up on myspace or facebook and getting lots of hits and attracting the notice of record companies and talk shows and making names for themselves that way - if that's what you want, of course.  :Wink:  Ani DiFranco for one eschewed contract offers from labels, building up her own label instead. And she's managed to get on the talk shows a few times as well.

But this thread is _supposed_ to be about giving people a heads-up about upcoming tube time for mandolinists and such, not in depth analysis of such appearances and related issues. Not so much. Not that there's anything wrong with it  :Wink:  but sometimes I can't help thinking that interesting tangents like this deserve to be given threads of their own.

So to that end, I would like to mention that the new season of "Soundstage" on PBS is running something called "3 Girls and Their Buddy" - Emmylou Harris, Shawn Colvin, Patty Griffin and Buddy Miller - which is on here at 11 tonight and again on Saturday - check your local listings!

----------


## journeybear

> ... the new season of "Soundstage" on PBS is running something called "Three Girls and Their Buddy" - Emmylou Harris, Shawn Colvin, Patty Griffin, and Buddy Miller -


If you should tune in to this - quite nice, almost like an Austin City Limits show - about 12 minutes in Buddy plays a half-length 12-string to get a mandolinesque sound. I remember seeing Doug Pettibone use this in Lucinda Williams' touring band.

Also, Saturday Night Live's musical guest is Them Crooked Vultures, which consists of Josh Homme (guitar, lead vocals), John Paul Jones (bass, backing vocals), and Dave Grohl (drums, backing vocals), plus for live shows, Alain Johannes (rhythm guitar). I mention this because on the album JPJ plays some mandolin, though I doubt he'll do so in either of the two songs a musical guest is typically allotted. But ya never know ...  :Wink:

----------


## journeybear

Just goes to show, you never know what you'll see until you tune in. This week's edition of Austin City Limits pairs two young female jazzish singers - Esperanza Spalding, who also plays bass, and Madeleine Peyroux, who also plays guitar. On two or three songs Ms Peyroux's guitatist, Pat Bergeson, switched to mandolin. Sounded pretty good, too. This may still be coming around in your area - check your listings.

2/8
Tavis Smiley: Patti Smith (no MC, just always curious to hear what's on her mind)
Ferguson: Patty Griffin (ya never know)
2/9
Kimmel: Ryan Bingham (probably no MC, but some people around here like him)
2/10
Good Morning America (9 AM) and Today (10 AM): Lady Gaga and Cyndi Lauper, chat only (some people care; I just want to see what they're wearing  :Wink:  )
2/11
The View: Ryan Bingham and T-Bone Burnett


Finally ... Ohmigod I totally don't want to reopen this can of worms, but there's a bit at rollingstone.com about all this, like, you know, poopy, about Taylor Swift. Seems there's a bit of a bitch-fest going on, and those who complained about her substandard vocals have plenty who agree. I don't disagree, and it does seem she does better in the studio than live ... anyway, you know, like though I think we've done this topic to a turn, I thought some might get a chuckle or two about this.  :Wink: 

http://www.rollingstone.com/rockdail...y-performance/

http://www.rollingstone.com/rockdail...-idol-singers/

----------


## Mike Bunting

Mandolins on TV ?

----------


## journeybear

Yeah, well ... I'm _tryin'_ to maintain a positive attitude, but it ain't easy.  :Crying:  Maybe I should change it to "Every Now And Then Maybe A Mandolin On TV," but that just sounds so defeatist. Sometimes it's nicer when they show up unexpectedly, as in Madeleine Peyroux's band, but I like being able to give people a heads-up when possible.  :Wink:  I'm a little tired of saying "slim pickin's this week" - unfortunately that's usually the case - and didn't state the obvious for this week's report.  :Frown:

----------


## Mike Bunting

Hey, you missed one!  :Smile:  Some Cashville dude named Josh Turner just finished on Letterman tonight with an actual mandoplayer, played an F style and got a solo or two.

----------


## journeybear

Yeah, I know - I was just about to relay this happy/sad event and you done beat me to it, on top of everything else! I hadn't mentioned Josh Turner in my weekly forecast thinking he was pretty much stabdard Nashville fare - what a pleasant surprise. He got bumped Monday night and rescheduled to tonight - bumping Alison Moorer in the process, by the way - and his band included nearly everything except fiddle - mandolin, banjo, dobro, pedal steel. Nice song too - "Your Smile," I think - and the mandolin kicked it off and got a couple of leads as well. Good stuff, considering the source ... I mean, it sounded pretty real, and not the watered-down 80s power pop that gets so much airplay on country radio these days. Just sayin' ...  :Whistling:

----------


## journeybear

BTW & FWIW - Ryan Bingham and T-Bone Burnett are scheduled to be on The View this morning, 11 AM EST. I hope the hostesses don't fawn over Mr. Bingham the way they often do over handsome guests.  :Wink:  I also hope his singing has improved since Tuesday's Kimmel appearance ...  :Disbelief:

----------


## Bigtuna

Them Crooked Vultures on ACL this coming up Sat. night. Maybe John Paul Jones will break out something in the mandolin family.

http://www.austincitylimits.org/3514...ooked-vultures

----------


## Mike Bunting

> Yeah, I know - I was just about to relay this happy/sad event and you done beat me to it, on top of everything else! I hadn't mentioned Josh Turner in my weekly forecast thinking he was pretty much stabdard Nashville fare - what a pleasant surprise. He got bumped Monday night and rescheduled to tonight - bumping Alison Moorer in the process, by the way - and his band included nearly everything except fiddle - mandolin, banjo, dobro, pedal steel. Nice song too - "Your Smile," I think - and the mandolin kicked it off and got a couple of leads as well. Good stuff, considering the source ... I mean, it sounded pretty real, and not the watered-down 80s power pop that gets so much airplay on country radio these days. Just sayin' ...


Except he had that goofy baritone voice going on. The mandolin was sort of characterless plugged in but at least ir was part of the band and not just another pretty face there for show.

----------


## journeybear

His voice is probably an acquired taste, one that I haven't quite acquired yet.  :Wink:  I don't think it's a put-on, that's got to be his real voice, and it's probably held his career back a bit. It also makes him sound 10-20 yars older than he is. It's really pretty out-of-the-ordinary, and it takes some getting used to, for me anyway. And the mando was OK, maybe nothing special, but nice to see and hear anyway.

Speaking of guys with, ah, different-sounding voices, Ryan Bingham did a lot better on The View than I expected. He played solo, fingerpicking an acoustic while sitting on the couch with the hostesses. Nice to finally hear a decent vesion of "The Weary Kind" so I could get a fix on it. Not bad, but still not the best from the movie. Still, it has a good chance of winning the Oscar - not much competition.

----------


## journeybear

> Them Crooked Vultures on ACL this coming up Sat. night. Maybe John Paul Jones will break out something in the mandolin family.


I hope so. Though I would caution anyone tuning in for that that you will have to sit through a _lot_ of hard hitting rock first, if their SNL appearance is indicative of their druthers. But in the course of an hour devoted to them (BTW, anyone know why they get a whole show when others whose music is more in keeping with ACL's spirit and legacy get split bills?) there's a good chance here will be an acoustic song.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## jefflester

> ... there's a good chance here will be an acoustic song.


I very much doubt that. If there is one, the mando-family instrument will be electric.

----------


## journeybear

Well, of course I don't _know_ - merely speculating - but when I was researching them at wikipedia, in the list of musician credits it did say JPJ played mandolin; no mention whether acoustic or electric. That's on the album, natch ... no telling whether there's enough time in a 52 minute set for an acoustic number. But I'm being hopeful. I was not very impressed by the two songs they played on SNL, and can't recommend anyone sit through the show just in case a mandolin appears. Tape and scan would be my approach.  :Wink:

----------


## journeybear

Don't see anything mandolinesque in the crystal ball. Guess it's time to watch the Olympics.  :Wink:

----------


## catmandu2

Although I'm no longer interested in hard rock--unless I'm playing it--as a bassist, former LZ acolyte, and general JPJ fan...I had to watch (of course, whilst flicking between the women's mogul comp...go Hanna!).




> Don't see anything mandolinesque in the crystal ball


Hey, at least he broke out the double-course bass.  I could have lived without the slide bass, though  :Sleepy: .

----------


## journeybear

I drifted off ...  :Sleepy:  ... but I taped it for later viewing. In this case it might be _much_ later viewing  :Disbelief:  as it wasn't doing much for me. Didn't care much for the guitarist, instrumentally or vocally, and Dave Grohl is no Bonzo, but I'm reserving judgment for now. But it's at the end of the tape, so I can always tape over it.  :Grin:

----------


## catmandu2

Yep...I probably would've loved this in 1976...but that's when I started giving serious attention to CSNY, rather than Aerosmith, for which I thank heaven that God gave me the wherewithal!  Such music as TCV pretty much bores me--although I was interested by the harmony playing by the second guitarist.  Still, while I'm old and decrepit, I can still enjoy Clash, Sex Pistols, Modest Mouse...heck, I'll be thrashing my drums at rehearsal this afternoon.  But, this episode gets more interesting towards the end--the last number has more dynamics than the rest of their set.  And JPJ does whip out that slide-bass monstrosity...which looks like Ben Harper meets Les Claypool meets Spock.

----------


## mandocrucian

For any archivists of _"anything mandolin"......_

*Austin City Limits #3513: Esperanza Starling/Madeleine Peyroux*

The guitarist plays mando on the first 2 songs of a 5-song set in Peyroux's segment.

----------


## journeybear

That is true. [See post #193.] Also, there was a band called Fanfarlo on Letterman last week which included a mandolin. Also, Ingrid Michaelson's second song on yesterday's Saturday Early Show reatured her on ukulele and a band member on mandolin. Sorry, no advance notice is possible for the Saturday Early Show, as they don't post their lineup until the night before, and who knew who or what a Fanfarlo was going to be?  :Confused: 

Alas, I don't see any mandolins in my crystal ball this week, unless one shows up in Willie Nelson's appearance on PBS' SoundStage. As always with PBS, check your local listings.  :Wink:

----------


## journeybear

???

----------


## Mike Bunting

> ???


One of the best posts ever! (BPE?)   :Smile:

----------


## journeybear

Especially from long-winded me.  :Laughing:  Says it all, yes? Or, if I may be a bit Zen, it doesn't say it all ...  :Whistling: 

Well, I could have just said "oops!" but I discovered that if you make the letters' color white, they just vanish into thin air ..............  :Smile:

----------


## journeybear

In case it hasn't already come around to your area (or if it does again during repeat season), check out Willie Nelson's appearance on PBS'  SoundStage. Apparently his forthcoming album is bluegrass, and so was his band. Other than Mickey Raphael, his trusty harmonica player for decades, the band was composed of some of the finest:  Jim Lauderdale on backing vocals and acoustic guitar, Dennis Crouch on bass, Russ Paul on pedal steel, Riley Baugus on banjo, Stuart Duncan on fiddle, - oh, almost forgot - Ronnie McCoury on mandolin.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

Finally, something good to report. I'll reiterate the Willie Nelson SoundStage show, as it's still making the rounds in some areas. The big excitement this week is the Rounder Records 40th Anniversary Concert on PBS: Alison Krauss and Union Station, Mary Chapin Carpenter, Béla Fleck, Irma Thomas, host Minnie Driver. For my area this is 1 am Saturday night (better inconvenient than never), for you probably different.

I'm including some country acts because they have been known to feature a mandolin on occasion  :Wink:  even when they don't use them on every song. Just remember these are "maybe's," not "definitely's."

3/1
Leno: Brad Paisley
3/2
Early: Blake Shelton
T: Blake Shelton 10 chat only
3/3
Today: Lady Antebellum
God Morning America: Tim McGraw
3/4
Carson Daly: Fanfarlo (pop; featured mandolin on Letterman 2/15)
3/6
Rounder Records 40th Anniversary Concert: Alison Krauss and Union Station, Mary Chapin Carpenter, Béla Fleck, Irma Thomas, host Minnie Driver.

3/8
Today: Lady Antebellum
View: Lady Antebellum
3/9
Kimmel: Gary Allan
3/10
Leno: Ryan Bingham

----------


## journeybear

The most promising mandolin feature this week is the Rounder Records 40th Anniversary Concert, which may or may not be coming to a PBS station near you.It features Alison Krauss and Union Station (Alison also does a song with Robert Plant), Mary Chapin Carpenter, Béla Fleck, Irma Thomas, Nathan and The Zydedo Cha-Chas, hosted by Minnie Driver, who performs a bit too. It's pledge time here, so it's showing up at odd hours and broken up of course. Hope you get to see it - some good stuff!

Next weekend look for PBS broadcasts of Leonard Cohen's show at the Isle Of Wight Festival in 1970. He's not for everybody, and I don't think he hits a single note on pitch during the whole set, but it still shows him at the peak of his powers. Riveting.

Otherwise, a few country acts and some other off-the-beaten-tracks acts worth noting.

3/8
Today: Lady Antebellum
View: Lady Antebellum
3/9
Kimmel: Gary Allan
Fallon: Allman Brothers 
3/10
Leno: Ryan Bingham 
Daly: Lisa Hannigan (blues rocker worth checking out)
3/11
Leno: Colbie Caillat (uses ukulele and mandolin sometimes)

----------


## catmandu2

Not advance notice, but, caught that Chet Atkins show from about 1980 I'd guess on PBS last night, during which Chet pulled out an old Gibson mando to accompany Emmylou on one number.  But it was largely ornamental, I'd say...with three keyboard players and three guitar players behind him: Chet played a little intro and outro, but at one point during the song there was a nice mandolin line--but the camera was fixed on Chet who was only strumming...it was one of the keyboards programmed to sound like mando...  :Frown:

----------


## catmandu2

Anyone seen this on PBS yet?


Music of Ireland: Welcome Home 

The story of contemporary Irish music, featuring the Chieftains' Paddy Moloney; Michael Flatley and Bill Whelan ("Riverdance"); U2's Bono and Adam Clayton; Sinéad O'Connor; Pete Seeger; Bob Geldof; former Celtic Woman Órla Fallon; the Dubliners' 

It's airing in my locale this Wednesday evening.  The preview I saw showed some harp, concertina, button box, and lots of fiddle.  I'll be watching.

----------


## journeybear

Sorry I've been quiet here. My computer's been down and there hasn't been a whole lot to report anyway. There have been some mandolins showing up in some country acts - not too surprising - miked or mixed badly - not too surprising.  :Wink:  Some good stuff coming up, for sure in the repeats.  :Mandosmiley: 

3/22
Regis: Carrie Underwood (You never know ...)
3/23
Ellen: The Bird And The Bee (They use a lot of odd instruments, so maybe ...)
3/25
Dave: Josh Turner (Repeat; if I recall, there was a lot of mandolin on this one)

3/29
Carson: Fanfarlo (Repeat; folk-pop band from England, mandolin nicely featured)

----------


## journeybear

Just wanted to let y'all know that Sarah McLachlan and Emmylou Harris are going to be on the Jimmy Kimmel Show tonight (ABC 12:05). They'll be doing Sarah's song "Angel" and surely no mandolin content, but the thought of two of my favorite singers collaborating is noteworthy, to say the least. And one never knows what will happen on the second song they will play over the closing credits ...  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## jefflester

I lost interest in Sarah about a dozen years ago, but it's great that she's finally getting around to releasing a new album and will be back on the road this summer with a new edition of the Lilith Fair.

----------


## Mandolin Mick

This isn't advance, but just saw Patty Loveless on Fox & Friends with a mandolin player in her band. The song was in F and he played open chords with some ornamental licks during the verses. Looks like he had a Gibson with a Lakota strap!

She said that she got into music when her Dad took to her to see Flatt & Scruggs at a drive-in theater in Kentucky and said she's glad they were there instead of a movie!!!

----------


## journeybear

This isn't advance either (someday I really must get my computer fixed  :Mad:  ) but Patty Loveless' band when she appeared on Letterman last night included mandolin, dobro, and fiddle - no banjo. Very nice job all around on "The Bramble And The Rose."

The Sarah and Emmylou duet was a real delight - two great voices on a beautiful song. No second song, just chat. Scheduled to repeat in two weeks. 

I don't see anything coming for a week or so, and then it's just Lady Antebellum, Gloriana, and the aforementioned no MC repeat. Bit of mandolin doldrums on the tube, I reckon.  :Frown:  Not too out of the ordinary, that.  :Crying:

----------


## journeybear

Eh, not much.

4/13
GMA: Natalie Merchant (banjo, fiddle, steel resonator guitar - but no mando  :Frown:  )
Letterman: Lady Antebellum - repeat
Leno: Lady Antebellum - new
Go figure that for scheduling
4/14
Kimmel: Gloriana - definitely MC, though probably not to exciting
4/15
Daly: She & Him (never know with these two)
4/16
Kimmel: Sarah McLachlan & Emmylou Harris (repeat from 3/25; no MC but very nice)

Then Crooked Vultures on Kimmel yesterday and today - No MC, pretty darn sure!

----------


## journeybear

These just in:

4/16
Ellen: Alan Jackson
Ferguson: Willie Nelson
4/18
CBS 8 PM: 45th Annual Academy of Country Music Awards
Reba McEntire hosts the annual ceremony at MGM Grand Garden Arena in Las Vegas; scheduled performers include Jason Aldean, Brooks & Dunn, Kenny Chesney, Lady Antebellum, Reba McEntire and Tim McGraw 

Note location. Expect cheesiness.  :Wink:  Still, there are bound to be a mandolin or two in attendance.

Also, if anyone has access to the Sundance Channel (I have it in my On Demand offerings), the "Live From Abbey Road" series has some interesting performers from time to time. Right now I've got Episode 307, which includes Lyle Lovett, who has a pretty good mandolinist in his band.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Mike Bunting

So Willie on Craig Ferguson had a band comprised of Stuart Duncan on fiddle, Ronnie McCoury on the mando and Chris Sharp on guitar. Didn't see who the bassist was. At long last, something worth watching.

----------


## journeybear

In case anyone tuned in to the ACM Awards, and waited through all the commercially oriented music so many of us here love - I mean hate - all the way to the end, even after the big final award for Entertainer Of The Year (Carrie Underwood, completing the total snubbing of Taylor Swift), you would have been treated to a performance by Darius Rucker (?!) and the distinctive mandolin stylings of .... Sam Bush!  :Mandosmiley:  There was some other good stuff, too - the opening number by Miranda Lambert (Female Vocalist Of The Year, Album Of The Year) and Carrie Underwood, a rocking version of CCR's "Travelling Band" on which they were joined by John Fogerty and Brad Paisley; Brad's featured song which ended with him falling into a swimming pool and then having to go up on stage dripping wet to accept his award for Male Vocalist Of The Year; Cher presenting an award; Lady Antebellum becoming speechless after winning so many awards; Kix Brooks getting all _verklempt_ during his speech - but Sam getting featured, and him being introduced as "Mr. Sam Bush" - sweet!

----------


## f#54

I thought that was him, I only caught a glimpse. Looked online for a video of it , no luck. Thanks for clearing that up for me J.B. I would like to see it tho...

----------


## Ed Goist

Re-posting from the Sam Bush Facebook page:
"today on my way to LA, tuesday is blues(grass) day on Leno guesting with Dierks Bentley."

----------


## journeybear

Yup, sho’ ’nuff. Was I ever surprised to see Sam Bush as the main instrumentalist, playing a black steel resonator with a slide. HOWEVER, as y’all have surely noticed, NBC does not like its content being put up on youtube. You can see it (and other NBC offerings) at hulu, and specifically this one here - just FFWD to 37:30. I meant to mention this sooner, but with my computer problems I haven’t been able to before now.

That same 24-hour span (last Monday/Tuesday) also included a couple of appearances by Shakira, first on Ellen and then Dancing With The Stars, doing her song "Gypsy," which features mandolin (even if it’s an Ovation, it’s still nice to see and hear it). This was a heady time indeed!

----------


## Ed Goist

Hi All:
Not at all advance notice, but I just caught this past weekend's DVR'd episode of _'Austin City Limits'_. 
It was a repeat from 2009 of episode #3412 (featuring The Drive-By Truckers & Ryan Bingham). If you like good, basic rock music & alternative country you should really enjoy this episode.
Anyhow, Corby Schaub of the Dead Horses (Ryan Bingham's band) played some nice mandolin accompaniment on a few of the songs in Bingham's set. He was playing an F5 style mandolin with a cool _snake-like_ 'S' on the peghead. (Here's a photo of the mandolin).
Thanks;
Ed

----------


## journeybear

Thanks for the heads-up. And it's always worth mentioning that PBS programming varies widely so your notice may still be of an advance nature, depending on local stations' schedules. Indeed, that show and a different show were broadcast last weekend in Miami - go figure - but I'd seen them both. Should revisit that one though, for the reason you mentioned and also to see Ryan Bingham before he became famous.

What, you mean he isn't?  :Confused:

----------


## journeybear

Well, this is very short notice, and they are probably not everyone's cup of tea, but the British folk/pop band Fanfarlo are going to be on Carson Daly's show tonight, and mandolin is a sure thing. Willie Nelson is on Letterman as well, and there's a very good chance he'll have mandolin in the band. He did last time. Lastly, The New Pornographers are on Fallon, and even if there's no mandolin, there's still Neko Case ...

----------


## Mike Bunting

Just saw Willie on Letterman, no mando.

----------


## journeybear

You are mistaken, kind sir. Ronnie McCoury was in the back row, didn't have much to do other than a little fill in the second verse. Mickey Raphael got more leads than everyone else combined. Still, nice to see.

----------


## Mike Bunting

Guess I wasn't looking hard enough, didn't see him at all. Would have been a good tune for a McCoury solo, Raphael is a ###### harp player.

----------


## journeybear

He gets a free pass from me - good enough for Willie, good enough for me.  :Wink:  Willie will be on The View this morning, poor guy. The way those gals fawn over guys is embarrassing, even a grizzled old cowpoke like Willie, not as easy on the eyes as, say, Harry Connick Jr., or even Rod Stewart. Just sayin' ...  :Whistling:

----------


## Rob Fowler

Just saw Willie with Ronnie McCoury, Stuart Duncan, etc. on The View. Looks like Ronnie was playing his Gil on this one. The girls on did goggle over Willie a bunch and asked 2-3 questions about his frickin' hair? Gee...isn't there more important stuff to talk about with WILLIE NELSON!!  :Laughing:

----------


## Ed Goist

> ...snip... Gee...isn't there more important stuff to talk about with WILLIE NELSON!!


Hi Rob:

If you haven't already seen it, be sure to check-out Willie's appearance on Larry King Live from back in April...Probably the best interview I have seen on TV, maybe ever.

-Ed

----------


## journeybear

Last night Wilco was on Ferguson, and someone was playing one if those half-neck 12-string guitars. Not a mandolin, but close.  :Wink: 

Don't see many prospects for mandolins soon, but some interesting stuff. Jimmy Fallon is devoting the musical segments to the 40th anniversary of The Rolling Stones' "Exile On Main Street," being re-released with eight more tracks and also a documentary called "Stones In Exile" about the making of that classic album, with a wide variety of performers covering songs from it. Last night featured Green Day AND Taj Mahal, and the lineup for the rest of the week is:

5/11: Keith Urban, Mike McCready 
5/12: Sheryl Crow, Chuck Leavell
5/13: Phish, Dr. John
5/14: screening parts of the film, "Stones in Exile"

No idea if the rest of the week is going to be as strange and wonderful as last night's show, with Green Day OPENING the show, and Taj Mahal playing in the customary closing slot (great rendition of "Shine A Light"), but if this kind of music floats your boat, I encourage you to stay up for it. Nap earlier if you must.  :Wink: 

5/11
Dancing With The Stars: The Gipsy Kings (there may be something in there for some of us)
5/12
Ellen: Court Yard Hounds (I keep hoping Marti will play mandolin instead of fiddle)
5/17
Letterman: Zac Brown Band (could be)
5/18
Fallon: Ray Wylie Hubbard (a rare TV appearance by this great songwriter)
5/19
Fallon: Mumford & Sons (think so)
5/20
Leno: Sarah McLachlan
5/21
Ferguson: Sarah McLachlan

Lilith Tour is starting up again this summer, after 11 years, and these are the start of Sarah's promotional appearances. Plus she has a new album coming out. No MC, but still that marvelous voice ...

----------


## journeybear

> 5/12
> Ellen: Court Yard Hounds (I keep hoping Marti will play mandolin instead of fiddle)


Yeah, well, like I said ... So it finally happened. Gotta keep checking.  :Wink:  No great shakes - all strumming until near the end, when she repeated a simple motif a few times - on a Flatiron, I believe - A shape with f-holes. And Emily played banjo. My understanding is this project is an opportunity for Emily to step out from big sister Marti's shadow - and Natalie's - and take the lead spot with some of her self-penned songs, rather than her customary second backup role (that's how they made it sound when interviewed on The View). Anyway, this was a nice enough song.

----------


## journeybear

5/17
Wendy Williams (syndicated): Dolly Parton
Letterman: Zac Brown Band
5/18
DeGeneres: James Taylor & Carole King (no MC)
Dancing With The Stars: Sarah McLachlan; Miley Cyrus
Ferguson: Jakob Dylan (he had Neko Case and Kelly Hogan singing backup last week)
Fallon: Ray Wylie Hubbard (very rare TV appearance)
5/19
Fallon: Mumford & Sons
5/20
Leno: Sarah McLachlan (OK, so I like her)
5/21
View: "Million Dollar Quartet" cast (rockabilly from Broadway)
Ferguson: Court Yard Hounds (Marti and Emily from Dixie Chicks, so possible MC)

----------


## journeybear

Nothin' much ... More mandolin on TV in commercials than live this week  :Frown: 

5/25
The View: Joe Nichols
Kimmel: Peter Frampton (this is just for you 70s fans)
5/26
Letterman: John Prine with Yim Yames (from My Morning Jacket)
5/27
Bonnie Hunt: Miranda Lambert, repeat from 10/7/09 (can't remember about MC)
DeGeneres: Tim McGraw
Leno: Allison Moorer (Mrs. Steve Earle also being interviewed on Tavis Smiley, PBS)
5/28
Good Morning America: Sugarland

----------


## journeybear

Anyone know who was playing mandolin with Alison Moorer on Leno tonight (Thursday)? Not only was she pretty and a redhead (down, boy!), she could be heard, and was doing something interesting - seemed like she was just hitting the top two courses as she strummed. Nice effect.  :Mandosmiley: 

OK, found it - Eleanor Whitmore.

Speaking of redheads - Willie Nelson cut his hair!  :Disbelief:

----------


## Bob1300

Back to Dish Satellite Network - the week's schedule for RFD-TV mando is here:
http://www.rfdtv.com/schedule.asp

Mandolins and other acoustic bluegrass instruments are guaranteed on Reno's Old Time Music Festival - 6 days a week. Ronnie Reno plays mando, but one of his brothers is 10 times better. They bring in one of the top past or current bluegrass acts each show. They start with an interview, then the performer puts on a live set in front of an imaginary audience. There's usually a "superpicker" session in there too - one was Carl Jackson leading the Reno clan in a 100 mph version of Banjo Signal.  

Then there is the Cumberland Highlanders show broadcast from Monroe's home place in Rosine. Mandolin is fairly certain.  All the groups and pickers are earnest and try to be professional, but you'll notice instruments out of tune, off-key harmonies here and there, but not enough to make you cringe too badly.  

Finally you have the Marty Stuart show with mostly country guests, but sometimes there's bluegrass groups like Del McCoury.  Marty himself can tear up a mando once in a while too.  And if you can catch the shows he's had with the Quebe sisters, you'll be amazed - beautiful young women who play triple country fiddle with identical synchronized bow movement, and close 3 part harmony too.

----------


## journeybear

Finally some stuff this week, even if they're repeats ...

6/1
Ferguson: Willie Nelson (repeat from 4/16, with Ronnie McCoury in the band)
6/2
Today: cast of "Million Dollar Quartet" (rockabilly via Broadway - not great but not _too_ bad)
Leno: Dierks Bentley (Sam Bush dominates!)

BTW, if anyone has any questions about the ending of Dierks' song, please scoot over to this thread, already in progress ...




> Just saw Willie with Ronnie McCoury, Stuart Duncan, etc. on The View. Looks like Ronnie was playing his Gil on this one. The girls on did goggle over Willie a bunch and asked 2-3 questions about his frickin' hair? Gee...isn't there more important stuff to talk about with WILLIE NELSON!!


Hmmm ... Wonder if that's why he cut it off?  :Confused:

----------


## f#54

Watch speed tv tonite for the nascar "Fast track to fame" at 8:00 et. The band is Midway Blue from Florence S.C. 
They won the whole Enchilada, Thats the message I got from a proud dad this morning. Local boys doing good.
I started a thread so I can keep us posted on their progress, I hope this is okay. Im proud of them, cool

----------


## journeybear

This is absolutely OK, and what this thread is for. Thanks for letting us know. 

I scan for national network and syndicated broadcasts, and would never have seen this. Once upon a time there was a website called rockontv.com, which was actually pretty genre-blind and real user-friendly - searchable by several parameters, including performer, genre, and channel, and went well into the future. Then it got swallowed up by VH-1, and was still fine for a while, until it got turned into an in-house search engine. Which would be useful if VH-1 ever had music  :Laughing:  - not! - in other words, it's toast. My point is, that it's become harder to glean this information, and the more eyes scanning wherever they can the better. These guys don't sound half-bad, by the way, Southern rock with a twist or two, and interesting to hear a mandolin go up against a wah-wah guitar (Country Boys & Girls (Get Down) ).  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## f#54

Great..The band had to play picked music, no originals. I was surprised to see them win with such a well known song (for southerners) Learning experience for sure.

----------


## f#54

Sorry guy's The broadcast of Fast track to Fame is at 9:00 et. It looks like the Finals will be aired on June 14 at 9:00 et. The cats out of the bag though. Hope I didnt ruin it for anyone...

----------


## journeybear

So are they on tonight or not till the 14th? I'm confused ...  :Confused:

----------


## f#54

The lead singer said they would be on tonite. I looked on speeds web page and not much help there.  I have not watched any of these shows yet, and I am pretty confused myself..

----------


## journeybear

I have been unable to find out anything either. Guess they want people to tune in to find out.  :Wink:

----------


## journeybear

Well, that was something, not sure what. I'm beginning to think "American Idol" may not be so bad, after all.  :Disbelief:  I had to attend to something else halfway through - honestly! - so I don't know how it turned out nor whether Midway Blue played. There was a bluegrass band about 10 - 15 minutes in, no great shakes, did Merle Haggard's "Workingman's Blues." Just so you know, this does repeat at midnight and 8 AM tomorrow morning. Not sure I'd tune in if I didn't have a rooting interest.  :Whistling:

----------


## f#54

Well put JB, It can only get better in the finals.  :Disbelief:

----------


## journeybear

Real short notice - Dierks Bentley on the Today Show, NBC, probly in about ten minutes from now. Sorry - just saw it, and it's not listed on my TV's crawl. Anyway, Sam Bush was with him last time he was on TV, so here's hoping!

OK, it's 8:50 now, so it ain't happening this hour. Sometimes they have guests perform in the 10 AM hour, when Kathie Lee and Hoda are the hosts. But I still haven't been able to confirm anything. I dunno. We'll see - or not!

----------


## journeybear

OK - Haven't heard Dierks' name mentioned, so maybe he'll be on (with Sam Bush) in the 10 AM slot, from another studio with different hosts. Should this not come to pass, he is scheduled to be on Kimmel in two weeks.

Aside from the usual iffy stuff, there's one pretty dang sure mandolin appearance coming up, and a lot of Sarah McLachlan as the publicity machine for Lilith Fair gears up.

6/7
Today: Dierks Bentley
View: Train (ukulele sighting)
"Fast Track To Fame" contest on Speed Channel - 9 PM, 12 M, 8 AM tomorrow (they did have a bluegrass band on last week)
6/8
DeGeneres: Rascal Flatts (repeat from 4/2; I forget)
Letterman: Sarah McLachlan
6/10
Fallon: Sarah McLachlan
6/11
Good Morning America: Sarah McLachlan and Norah Jones
Today: Rascal Flatts (ya never know)
Letterman: Allison Moorer (had mandolin last time, by Eleanor Whitmore)

6/14
Regis: Sarah McLachlan
Ferguson: Shelby Lynne (ya never know)
6/15
View: Sarah McLachlan and Martina McBride
6/17
Daly: She & Him 4/15 (no MC but very enjoyable)
6/18
Today: James Taylor and Carole King (might do 3 or 4 songs - nuff said!)

6/21
Kimmel: Dierks Bentley

----------


## journeybear

All right, you may stand down. Dierks _was_ on, but for more talk than play - and that was just him sitting with the hosts, one verse and chorus. Pretty ho-hum, especially considering his new CD drops tomorrow. Did his PR dept. run out of money? Well, I'm sure he'll have his full band on Kimmel in two weeks.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

Finally! Some serious mando-viewing coming up. Along with more Lilith Fair publicity and at least one cool rerun, and the usual maybes, we've got - oh, just skip ahead, if you haven't already!

6/14
Philbin: Sarah McLachlan
Ferguson: Shelby Lynne
6/15
View: Sarah McLachlan and Martina McBride
6/17
Leno: Punch Brothers  :Mandosmiley: 
Daly: She & Him 4/15
6/18 
Today: James Taylor and Carole King
Letterman: Fred Eaglesmith  :Mandosmiley:  (don't know if he replaced the great Willie P. Bennett, but I'm thrilled someone this great but obscure is going to be on)

6/21
Kimmel: Dierks Bentley  :Mandosmiley:  (assuming Sam Bush will be with him)

----------


## journeybear

Quick program reminder:

Punch Brothers on Leno tonight. For those who won't get a chance to see them live at least there's this.

----------


## journeybear

I dunno - their song didn't do a whole lot for me. Not enough mandolin or something. :Wink:  I'll have to check out the Bonnaroo podcast.

Also disappointing - The Today Show's somewhat shabby treatment of Carole King and James Taylor. Not entirely their fault that their appearance was scheduled the same day as the opening of the Harry Potter Theme Park (oops!  :Disbelief:  ), which is a MUCH bigger deal (at least as far as NBC was concerned), but it was painful to sit through all that promotional twaddle waiting for these musical greats to perfom a few classic tunes. Obviously my priorities differ from theirs. Feh!  :Mad:

----------


## journeybear

Grim. Then again, is one definite possibility (I love oxymorons) better than a scad of ifs?

You decide.

6/21
Kimmel: Dierks Bentley  :Mandosmiley:  (assuming Sam Bush will be with him)

Sure, there's other interesting stuff, but no mandolins, as far as I can tell ...

6/21
Letterman: Herbie Hancock
6/22
Tavis Smiley: Herbie Hancock (PBS - check local listings)
Fallon: Herbie Hancock
6/23
Today: Herbie Hancock and India.Arie
Good Morning America: Cyndi Lauper
6/24
Regis: Cyndi Lauper and Jonny Lang (!)
6/25 
Good Morning America: Alicia Keys
Degeneres: Norah Jones (repeat from 4/23)

I guess Herbie Hancock has a new album out ...  :Whistling:

----------


## Ed Goist

Just saw a sheep playing a mandolin (it was an A-Style, f-hole, BTW) on a rerun of an old _Family Guy_ episode...Does this count?  :Smile:

----------


## journeybear

Of course it counts! Just maybe not for much ...  :Laughing:

----------


## journeybear

I don't know what happened. Don't blame me. Both zap2it.com and my cable crawl listed Dierks Bentley. Taio Cruz is not what I was expecting, and while he may be talented, is no substitute. Oh, well ...  :Frown:

----------


## 45ACP-GDLF5

Tonight's Jimmy Kimmel episode was a rerun from last week.  Dierks Bentley w/Sam Bush will be on Tuesday night, 6/22.

----------


## journeybear

AHA!!! Good pick-up! JKL still has the original schedule on its website.  :Disbelief: 

Power outage at JKL! In a last-minute awesome save, Jimmy recorded the whole show on his computer's webcam! See it Tuesday night on ABC!

----------


## journeybear

Regarding Dierks Bentley, Sam Bush, et al on Jimmy Kimmel Live last night - Well, that was weird, and memorable. As luck would have it, they had an acoustic musical act booked on a night when the power went out, so they were able to cope. Gathering around Kimmel's laptop to play is the modern cyberage equivalent of gathering around one microphone. Sam led the way instrumentally, again, and played some crazy harmonic slides over the last verse, upstaging Dierks a bit - well, it was live and there was no way a soundperson could adjust individual levels, so it was what it was. And though I don't want to reopen a can of worms, judging by this performance, the possible goof up at the end of the performance on Leno is confirmed. There was a four time repeat of the ending riff, not the eight time repeat previously discussed. It doesn't really matter, though - either way, a fine performance and mandolin feature, gratefully appreciated.  :Mandosmiley: 

This may become one of those classic shows, distinct in its difference from business as usual, and get repeated more often than most - and thus more people will experience the wonder that is Sam Bush playing slide on a resonator mandolin. A couple of years ago Feist was the guest the night they decided to shoot the show on a city bus (!) and this has offbeat, magical show been repeated a few times since.

----------


## Norm Buck

I'm not sure where to put this, so I'll put it here for now. If someone can put it in a more appropriate thread, please do. I recently came across a website, woodsongs.com that has much audio and some video of acoustic artists that may be of interest to peeps here. I don't know the ratio of audio to video, but I viewed some Dan Hicks and Dukhs tonight. The Dan Hicks had minimal mando content, his violin guy doing rhythm on one song, the Dukhs, no mando at all, but I saw some names like Sam Bush and Tim O'Brien there and I will explore more thouroughly in days to come. Peace out, Norm

P.S. I only intrude here 'cause I have not seen this site mentioned elsewhere on MandolinCafe

P.P.S.  Just saw Mr Baldassari playing with a very talented dulcimer player, Mr David Schnausser (sp?)

----------


## journeybear

It's fine if you want to put this notice here. This thread is devoted to informing readers of mandolin activity on electronic media, and though when I started it I was thinking about just TV, thanks to contributions from others its scope has expanded to include radio, satellite, and interweb offerings. You may want to start your own thread, which you can do easily enough by copying and pasting what you wrote here and editing accordingly, or just leave this as is. This thread gets a fair amount of traffic.  :Smile: 

And hey - knowing there's a website offering the likes of Dan Hicks, The Duhks, Sam Bush, Tim O'Brien, and certainly more, is a good, good thing.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Ed Goist

The episode of _The Marty Stuart Show_ airing this week on RFD-TV is excellent (I think it will be on a few more times between now and next weekend). The guest act is The Quebe Sisters who are just delightful, and Marty plays some beautiful mandolin during Connie Smith's rendition of_ 'The Wayfaring Stranger'_ - IMO this is one of the better episodes of this excellent program. Not to be missed!

----------


## journeybear

We seem to be getting into summer vacation time for talk show hosts, or just the summer doldrums. Lots of repeats, not much new stuff. NBC's late night lineup is all repeats, plus delayed to make room for Wimbledon updates . more on that later. Still, some repeats are worth noting, especially if you missed them the first time around.

6/28
Letterman: Top Ten List by John Isner (winner of the marathon 11 hour match at Wimbledon)
Fallon: Keith Urban (from 5/11) - this was Rolling Stones week, and he did Tumbling Dice, making up words left and right - but a spirited performance overall
6/29
Tavis Smiley: Carolina Chocolate Drops - I was psyched when I saw this liste last week, but the schedule has since changed. Don't know what to expect. I always say it's PBS so check your local listings; this time really check them!
6/30
Letterman: The New Pornographers - probably no MC, but definitely Neko Case
Leno: Sarah McLachlan (from 5/20) delayed :15
Fallon: Mumford & Sons (from 5/19) 
7/1
Today: Martina McBride (you never know)
Daly: Los Campesinos (from 5/11) - Welsh folk-rock group, I think there was mandolin
7/2
Leno: Punch Brothers (from 6/17 delayed :30 I think there was mandolin  :Laughing: 
Kimmel: Don Rickles; Ozzy Osbourne (from 6/15) - comic relief - these two had some hilarious interchanges
Fallon: Court Yard Hounds (from 5/7) delayed :30 I forget if this is the appearance when Marti played mandolin and Emily played banjo

----------


## Murphy Slaw

> The episode of _The Marty Stuart Show_ airing this week on RFD-TV is excellent (I think it will be on a few more times between now and next weekend). The guest act is The Quebe Sisters who are just delightful, and Marty plays some beautiful mandolin during Connie Smith's rendition of_ 'The Wayfaring Stranger'_ - IMO this is one of the better episodes of this excellent program. Not to be missed!


Yep. Those Quebe girls have some killer harmonies. The 3 fiddles were fun towards the end, too.......

----------


## journeybear

Just saw that PBS is re-running Willie Nelson's appearance - which of course features Ronnie McCoury in the band. Check your local listings. I am fortunate to get five chances to see it over the next few days.

----------


## John Durkan

This is real advanced notice. Here's a demo video for a tv show some friends are trying to get on air. They are using our song for their theme and if it sells there'will be lots of incidental mandolin in the background because we'll be choosing all the music for them.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXpLslR81xc

Right now they are trying to generate interest online through youtube and facebook. I hope I'm not breaking any forum rules posting this here.

----------


## journeybear

OK - this is a stretch ... In this week's edition of "History Detectives," the second segment, "Baker's Gold," about the California gold rush, mandolin is featured prominently throughout, beginning to end. Now, I have seen some disagreement about whether there were mandolins in the Old West, especially that long ago, and really, I don't care as far as this goes - if the producers wanted some music to evoke the period and what they selected features mandolin, fine. That's not the historical accuracy they're concerned with. Anyway, it sounded nice. As always, since it's on PBS, check your local listings.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

I seem to have forgotten to post this week's offerings.  :Disbelief:  What could I possibly have been doing that was more important?  :Confused:  But we _are_ deep into repeat season, so maybe even I have tuned out ...

7/7
Tavis Smiley: Carolina Chocolate Drops - rescheduled, hope it's for real this time. I always say it's PBS so check your local listings; this time really check them!
Kimmel: Dierks Bentley - repeat from 6/22, when the power went out and Dierks, Sam Bush et al gathered around Jimmy's laptop as if it were a single mike
7/8
Tavis Smiley: Robert David Hall - the actor who playes the medical examiner on CSI plays several instruments, including mandolin, though I don't expect him to here
Letterman: Willie Nelson - repeat from 5/5, Ronnie McCoury in the band

7/12
Regis: Lady Antebellum
Ferguson: Dierks Bentley
7/15
Fallon: Million Dollar Quartet - for rockabilly fans ... OK, it's a Broadway show, but it ain't bad

----------


## journeybear

7/12
Regis: Lady Antebellum
Ferguson: Dierks Bentley - Sam Bush featured, hopefully
7/15
Fallon: Million Dollar Quartet - for rockabilly fans ... OK, it's a Broadway show, but it ain't bad

----------


## mandodan1960

"Grateful Dawg" 7/24 @ 12:55 am (est) Dishnetwork INDIE channel 293.

The INDIE channel is part of this months "freeview" promo channels on Dish Network this month (at least in my area) Georgia. Set the DVR.

----------


## journeybear

Definite mandolin sightings this week - and one very fun musical duo, Garfunkel & Oates (named for the #2 guys in two famous duos), in an interview/performance clips segment

7/26
Leno: Lyle Lovett
7/27
Letterman: Dierks Bentley
Daly: Garfunkel & Oates (repeat from 3/17)
7/28
Fallon: Dierks Bentley
7/30
Today: Carrie Underwood

----------


## journeybear

If anyone has been tuning in to see Sam Bush backing up Dierks Bentley ... he hasn't been this week.  :Frown:  No mandolin at all on Letterman Tuesday, a female mandolinist I didn't recognize on Fallon last night. Wonder if anyone knows who that was? Did a nice job on "Draw Me A Map." It'll show up on hulu soon.  :Wink:  Anyway, I assume Sam was on board to kick off the publicity for the new album in style, and then had to break off for festival season.

----------


## journeybear

Should have said "female mandolinist who looked familiar but I couldn't place": it was Sonya Isaacs.

----------


## journeybear

Almost forgot - Court Yard Hounds on Ellen DeGeneres today - a repeat of the 5/12 show, the only one of their several talk show appearances promoting their album and tour on which Martie played mandolin (and Emily played banjo), a really nice rendition of "It Didn't Make A Sound."

If you don't have a TV (and then, what are you doing here?  :Laughing:  ) here ya go:

----------


## journeybear

Zilch - nada - rien - niente - ничего - τίποτα - bupkis!  :Crying:  The only musical offering this week featuring a picked instrument smaller than a guitar is Train's appearance on the Today Show Friday, which will surely include their monster hit, "Hey Soul Sister," featuring a ukulele. Otherwise, try again next week ...

----------


## journeybear

Just saw that Rosanne Cash is on Good Morning America today. Don't expect a mandolin but still ...

----------


## journeybear

Back from summer vacation/birthday break/hiatus forced by zero MC - take your pick. Not a whole lot going on, but a few things worth noting ...

But first - John Mellencamp did a weeklong series of appearances on Tavis Smiley, in which he sat for an interview the first day, then taped several appearances which ran at the end of every show last week. No MC, though one day there was one of those sawed-off 12-strings, but good stuff all around. Bound to be repeated.

8/23
Ferguson: Willie Nelson (repeat from 4/16 with Ronnie McCoury)
8/24 
Letterman: Katy Perry (I know some around here like her (besides me))
8/25
Good Morning America: Little Big Town (can't remember if they use mandolin)
8/26
Early: Sheryl Crow (recent performances from her new soul-inflected album have been great)
8/27
Today: Katy Perry (see above; she'll do 2-3 songs between 8:30-9, and another one close to 10)
Good Morning America: Lady Antebellum (can't remember if they use mandolin)

----------


## Mike Bunting

Patrick Bergeson on mandolin with Madeleine Peyroux tonight on Austin City Limits. Great stuff.

----------


## journeybear

Bit of a mixed bag this week. There's some promising stuff but not much MC. 

8/30
Letterman: Ryan Bingham and the Dead Horses
Leno: Cyndi Lauper and Jonny Lang
(conflict of interest for me - Cyndi's new album is bluesy and cool, Ryan Bingham is also cool. Good thing I have two VCRs!)
8/31
Today: Ann and Nancy Wilson (not Heart, somehow, which may increase the possibility of MC)
Letterman: Merle Haggard (can't remember when he was on network TV last)
Leno: Norah Jones
(again, conflict of interest for me, but I do have the above-mentioned solution.)
9/1
Today: Miranda Lambert (keep hoping she'll use mandolin; I hear a lot of good country from her in the meantime)
Tavis Smiley: Norah Jones (PBS - check your local listings)
Leno Late Night: Punch Brothers (truly MC; repeat from 6/17; 3:50 AM)
9/2
DeGeneres: Pete Yorn and Scarlett Johansson 10/12/09 (surprisingly nice folk/rock)
Artists Den: The Black Crowes (PBS concert series in interesting, intimate venues)
Leno: Herbie Hancock, Susan Tedeschi and Derek Trucks (HH's new album has spawned a series of these collaborative appearances, which tend to feature the guests more prominently, so this will be blues)
Fallon: Heart (probably no MC, but there's always a chance, however slight)
9/3
Tavis Smiley: Dr. John (PBS - check your local listings)

----------


## Ed Goist

Journeybear, thanks for the 411 regarding Ryan Bingham on Letterman tonight. Let's hope that Corby Schaub will play mandolin on the featured tune (unfortunately unlikely). BTW, Bingham's new album 'Junky Star' will be released tomorrow.

Speaking of Ann & Nancy Wilson, I saw a taped Heart Concert over the weekend on VH1 Classic. It included a rendition of 'These Dreams' that featured Alison Krauss on vocals, and Nancy Wilson on her F5 style mandolin. Pretty nice.

----------


## journeybear

Did anyone see Karen Elson on Letterman last night? She was playing a 1912 Gibson O guitar. Beautiful instrument, not very well played or tweaked or something, just didn't sound good. OK, she's a supermodel, and some may say that it follows she is more concerned with image than sound, and that guitar does draw attention, but it's got to be made to sound good. Working with Jack White - whatever your opinion of him - should count for something. Still, nice to see such a rare and rarely seen instrument on TV.

----------


## Ed Goist

> Did anyone see Karen Elson on Letterman last night? She was playing a 1912 Gibson O guitar. Beautiful instrument, ...snip...


Hi Journeybear - I saw the performance and thought it was decent...Actually, I thought her vocals were quite good...And as you said, great guitar! 

Also, Sara Watkins was on Ferguson after Letterman, and she played a larger than normal ukulele (looked to be the scale of a typical mandolin...was it a tenor ukulele?) and her performance was superb - She is quite the talent!

----------


## journeybear

10-4, good buddy, about both. Hadn't heard of either, so I had to look up Karen Elson, and found the Jack White connection. The headline writers are having fun with locutions like "Out of the Closet With Debut Album" - apparently she does a lot of her writing in her closet, where she can close herself off and have quiet and solitude - working that double entendre in a very misleading way. She did sing well - reminds me of Neko Case, though a lot more reserved - just has the wrong pickup or something on her guitar. Didn't have the resonance I expected. Of course, I have no other O style experience for comparison.



Sara Watkin's ukulele looked like a tenor to me too, though maybe just a bit deeper. Apparently she is on tour with Garrison Keillor. Her name rings a distant bell but I can't quite place it. OH! She was in Nickel Creek. The uke threw me. Youtube will have her appearance soon, I'm sure.

----------


## lenf12

The Gibson style O guitar is a beautiful looking instrument but, the couple of times I've played one, I was not very impressed with the overall sound; very thuddy and dead sounding even with newer strings, it sounded dead and like the top was too thick. The necks were also like the business end of a Louisville Slugger. They must be difficult to amplify as well. ymmv

Len B.
Clearwater, FL

----------


## journeybear

Hmmm ... maybe that's all there is, then, nothing to be done. Sometimes the old-style sound is just the thing; sometimes it serves more to show how many improvements have been made since then.

----------


## journeybear

Ahhh ... at long last, a few appearances I have been holding off on mentioning because it was too soon. Hard to believe The Killer is going to be on the tube, three times in two days; his appearance on The View is bound to be a bit surreal. I mention Milla only because I know there are a lot of people here who are, ah, interested in her. However, I can say with certainty she will not be playing mandolin. How can I be so sure? For one, I don't believe she does, she merely poses with it. For another, she is not listed as the musical guest - that would be Interpol. No MC. Sorry!  :Wink: 

9/8
GMA: Steve Martin (assuming with the Steep Canyon Rangers)
View: Jerry Lee Lewis
Kimmel: Milla Jovovich
9/9 
Today: Jerry Lee Lewis
Tavis Smiley: Sheryl Crow (PBS, check local listings)
Fallon: Jerry Lee Lewis (broadcast delayed :30) 
9/10 
Today: Sugarland (Kristian only strums, but its a mandolin)
Leno: Sarah McLachlan

Also, look for "Live From The Artists Den" on PBS, an interesting pairing of performer and architectural space. This week Dierks Bentley is featured, and whether or not Sam Bush will be in the band, I am sure someone will be playing mandolin. Check your listings, there may be a couple of chances to see this. Next week it will be Booker T. (of The MGs) with Drive By Truckers.

and next week,

9/13
Fallon: Robert Plant
9/14
Today: Robert Plant
Ferguson: Sarah McLachlan

----------


## Rob Fowler

Hi all,
I'm watching GMA (Good Morning America) right now and Steve Martin and the Steep CAnyon Rangers are going to pick a tune on there...probably towards the end of the show around 9 am.

----------


## Rob Fowler

Yeah...just saw Journeybear's post right ABOVE mine noting that Steve and the rangers are playing on GMA....Always helps to read the other posts!

----------


## journeybear

Just saw my local PBS station is running a three part documentary called "The Appalachians." I think it's five years old, slipped under my radar somehow. If I'm reading the synopsis right, the third hour, which is chronologically later in the storytelling, goes into the music a bit. I'm sure music is woven throughout. According to the PBS store, it is narrated by Naomi Judd: "Featuring Johnny Cash in his last film interview. Also featuring Rosanne Cash, Loretta Lynn, Little Jimmy Dickens, Marty Stuart, Ricky Skaggs and Chris Jones." That may mean on-screen interviews rather than music. No info on the soundtrack.

1) In the 1740s, immigrants left England, Ireland, Scotland, Germany and Wales seeking a better life in the new world.
2) After the Civil War, industrialization came to Appalachia, starting the feud between timbering families the Hatfields and McCoys.
3) Mountain music spreads across America; miners face lay-offs after World War II and many lose their land.

It's bound to be more historical and sociological than musical, but should certainly give viewers some insight into the region and population that served as a breeding ground for bluegrass. Plus there ain't nothin' else on except the US Open, and Wozniacki looks to be handling Cibulkova pretty easily.

----------


## journeybear

Sorry to report, the episode of "Live From The Artists Den" featuring Dierks Bentley was recorded before his current album, so it's electric country, not acoustic bluegrass. Too bad; I was looking forward to a whole hour of that. Not that it wasn't good or worth catching, just not what I was hoping for. Oh well ...  :Frown:

----------


## journeybear

Boy, more disappointment. Sugarland did three songs, and no mandolin. One would think the odds would be against that. The last one will probably be seen for a long time; seemed like a live taping of a promotional song for NBC's Sunday Night Football, including four Redskins cheerleaders. Why Redskins instead of Jets or Giants, when this was being broadcast from Times Square in the heart of New York?  :Confused:  I dunno. More disappointment and disbelief.  :Disbelief:

----------


## journeybear

Another week of little MC. Shouldn't be much of a surprise. Just never seem to get used to it. Even so, some items of interest.

9/13
Fallon: Robert Plant (not sure what his new album is like)
9/14
Today: Robert Plant
Letterman: Katy Perry (I know she has fans here, despite all the bashing; repeat from 8/24)
Leno: Trace Adkins (never known him to use a mandolin, but you never know)
Ferguson: Sarah McLachlan (just because)
9/15
Kimmel: Trace Adkins
9/17
Tavis Smiley: Norah Jones (just because; may run next Monday; PBS, check your listings)

9/21
Leno: Sheryl Crow (her new soul-inflected record sounds pretty good)
Fallon: Merle Haggard (rare TV appearance; 'nuff said, I reckon)

----------


## journeybear

Warning: The earth is about to split open, the sky is going to fall, and an enormous tsunami will flood the entire world and wash all of humanity away. Since it was rained out last night, the US Open Men's Final will be played today at 4 PM, and broadcast by CBS - bumping the season premiere of Oprah's final season.  :Disbelief:  At the very least, heads will roll! Never mind Mother Nature - it's not nice to fool Oprah!  :Mad: 

At least here there is a rebroadcast after Craig Ferguson.

Sorry, no MC.  :Wink:

----------


## Mike Bunting

> Sorry, no MC.


There never is.

----------


## journeybear

Oh, now, every now and then.  :Wink:  Just never EVER enough.  :Frown:  And probably not next week either.  :Crying:

----------


## journeybear

Aha! All of a sudden, out of nowhere - rain delay. Told ya they shouldn't mess with Oprah!  :Grin:

----------


## journeybear

Ah, ye of little faith - Robert Plant on Today Show with Patty Griffin, Buddy Miller, and Darrel Scott playing an honest-to-goodness mandolin.  :Mandosmiley:  They said he would be back in the final hour (10 EDT). Sorry, no way to tell if this will be performance or interview (as was the case on Jimmy Fallon last night).

I may be over-reporting this, but this is possibly the only mandolin sighting on the tube this week.  :Frown:

----------


## Ed Goist

Lot's of advanced notice...Man, I can't wait for this!

----------


## Mike Bunting

> Lot's of advanced notice...Man, I can't wait for this!


Now this is what *Mandolins* on TV is supposed to be about. Love Sara Jarosz.

----------


## journeybear

It's all about the input. If you know of something coming up, sing out! Thanks, Ed.

----------


## journeybear

I've been waiting for Austin City Limits to announce the lineup for the new season. They still haven't, officially, that I can see, but I still managed to come up with this:

10/2 JIMMY CLIFF
10/9 SPOON
10/16 PATTY GRIFFIN & FRIENDS
10/23 ALEJANDRO ESCOVEDO/TROMBONE SHORTY
10/30 ROBERT EARL KEEN/HAYES CARLL
11/6 STEVE MARTIN/SARAH JAROSZ
11/13 ROSANNE CASH/BRANDI CARLILE
11/20 JOHN LEGEND & THE ROOTS

So sorry, Ed, et al, Sarah is only getting half a show, and the slightly shorter second half at that. But as we all know, there's a mandolin picker in The Steep Canyon Rangers. So that's good news.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

Typical slim pickin's this week. And where is Slim Pickens? One of the best voices, even if it meant he could pretty much do only Westerns. What? Died in 1983? Wow.

9/21
Leno: Sheryl Crow (no MC, but performances of songs from her new soul record have been great)
Ferguson: Robert Plant (should be some MC frm Darrel Scott, but he plays a handful of instruments)
9/22
Lopez: Santana with India.Arie (probably doing "While My Guitar Gently Weeps")

----------


## journeybear

Extra! Extra! This just in - Willie Nelson to appear on Craig Ferguson's show tonight. I hope he's still doing the bluegrass tour, which would mean Ronnie McCoury on mandolin.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

Nothing for sure this week, a handful of maybes. In other words, business as usual.  :Frown: 

These are all country acts and not typically known for using mandolin - but you never know.

10/4
DeGeneres: Kenny Chesney
Ferguson: Rosanne Cash
10/5
DeGeneres: Rascal Flatts
10/6
Leno: Toby Keith
10/7
Ferguson: Toby Keith
Daly: Tift Merritt

For fans of the unusual:

10/6
Fallon: Peter Sagal and Carl Kasell (from NPR's "Wait Wait Dont Tell Me" - the guys behind the voices on the radio)
10/5
Leno: KT Tunstall
10/8
Today: KT Tunstall

----------


## journeybear

Something a little different - mandolinist content with no MC. This week's episode of "Diners Drive-Ins And Dives" on the Food Network features a segment at Café Rakka, a restaurant in Hendersonville TN north of Nashville. Who should be hunkered down for a meal at this eastern Mediterranean eatery but The Oak Ridge Boys and, at another table, Ricky Skaggs. This will air again tonight at about 1:15 AM EDT, Friday 10/15 about 9:15 PM and later about 12:15 AM, and Sunday 10/17 about 3:15 PM. The reason for those odd times is this is the third segment of the episode (entitled "Sauced and Spiced").

----------


## journeybear

Not a dang thing this week ... well, except for a surprise appearance in Darius Rucker's band on Good Morning America this morning. That's why I include country musicians as "possible," but some how I don't count him as country, despite the marketing for his recent album. 

Another surprise appearance on Food Network's "Good Eats" episode about tempura. Host Alton Brown said sweet potatoes should be thinly sliced and asked for a mandolin, and someone off camera tossed him a Pac-Rim A-4 style with pickup. Ha ha ha ... that joke never gets old ... Repeats 2 AM EDT ... FWIW ...

----------


## journeybear

Sooo ... Slipping under the radar ... Tuned in to Regis for Dierks Bentley, surprised to see Chris Thile on stage! One of those maybe-that-turns-out-to-be-a-yes moments. As it turned out, he did more singing than playing, but some nice background filling all the same, and nice to hear that quality of a mandolin on the tube.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Hallmark498

Kids made local news here in Dallas

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8mZpLPuZDQ

----------


## journeybear

I think we got us a winner this week - Steve Martin and The Punch Brothers on Letterman Thursday. If there's no mandolin there I'll eat my Mandolin Café hat! And I would hate to do that because they're all out of the charcoal ones for now.  :Frown:  Also, Elvis Costello will be on three times this week, and you just never know what he'll be up to. And appearing on The Colbert Report means there should be a hilarious interview. Tavis Smiley will have Peter and Paul from PP&M on, for all you old folkies. Finally, with the CMA awards coming up next week, expect a ton of country music, and every now and then there will be a mandolin played in an appearance.

11/1
Tavis Smiley: Peter Yarrow and Paul Stookey (no MC, but surely some good chat)
DeGeneres: Taylor Swift (you never know with her)
Letterman: Elvis Costello
11/2
Today: Jason Aldean
11/3
Letterman: Brad Paisley
11/4
Colbert Report: Elvis Costello
Letterman: Steve Martin and The Punch Brothers
11/5
Leno: Jason Aldean
Fallon: Elvis Costello

----------


## journeybear

Well, sure enough - Mike Compton backing up Elvis Costello on Letterman. Or rather, he was in the band. It was a rocking number, and he was just playing rhythm, so his mandolin couldn't be heard. Same with the fiddle. Lead and fills were handled by lap steel. But that's OK - still counts as a mandolin on TV.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

Whoops! Programming note - Steve Martin and The Punch Brothers on Letterman has been bumped to Friday. Don't know if I can handle two top flight mandolinists appearing on TV on the same night. But I'll give it a whirl!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Ed Goist

> Lot's of advanced notice...Man, I can't wait for this!


Hey all, just a reminder...This is the weekend that this episode debuts! Set your DVRs.

----------


## journeybear

Well, so much for predictions. There was indeed MC on Letterman, but Chris Thile did more singing than playing. And no MC with EC on Fallon. But I am not going to complain about that, as he is doing something rarely seen when people flog a new album on the TV talk show circuit - a different song each appearance (that would be four so far, counting the off-air second song from Letterman), an furthermore a different configuration each time. Usually you get the new single over and over; this is much more creative. The only other times I can remember someone doing this are Sarah McLachlan during the "Fumbling" tour and Little Village. Like I said, very rare. And though this selection was a rock number, I'm not complaining, as it featured lots of outstanding guitar work from John McLaughlin, whom I haven't seen in years and years.

Well, as Ed said, plenty of MC tonight on Austin City Limits, from both acts - Steve Martin with the Steep Canyon Rangers and Sarah Jarosz.

----------


## journeybear

With the CMAs coming up tomorrow, there is a bit more country music than usual on the tube this week and next. Not that any of these acts are known for including mandolin in their sound (even Dierks, though it seems more likely with his current album), but it seems reasonable to assume the odds are better in this genre than others. But as rules have exceptions, the most likely occurrence will be in the SNL appearance by Arcade Fire. The lead singer has been known to play a steel mandolin.

11/10
Good Morning America: Dierks Bentley
Leno: Old 97's
Kimmel: Blake Shelton
11/11
DeGeneres: Kellie Pickler
11/12
Letterman: Reba McEntire
11/13
SNL: Scarlett Johansson; Arcade Fire
#
11/15
Letterman: Rascal Flatts
Kimmel: Jason Aldean
11/16
Today: Rascal Flatts
11/17
Today: Keith Urban
Fallon: Rascal Flatts
11/18
Leno: Jewel
11/19
Leno: Garth Brooks

----------


## journeybear

Though I'm glad for Miranda Lambert winning all her awards (and by association Blake Shelton so they can put their vocalist of the year awards side by side on the mantelpiece), I am disappointed by the dearth of mandolins at this year's CMA awards. Didn't see one until more than two hours had passed,  :Disbelief:  and then it was in the half a song The Band Perry (who?) did before introducing the radio station awards. And the only real performance that featured mandolin was the very last one, with Gwyneth Paltrow  :Disbelief:  and Vince Gill doing the title song of her new movie, "Country Strong." Very sad. No mandolin from Sugarland, nor Dierks Bentley, though he did the song that featured Sam Bush so prominently and caused much discussion here a few months ago. Oh well ...  :Frown:  Maybe all the mandolinists in Nashville had other gigs tonight. Yeah, that must be what happened.  :Wink:

----------


## journeybear

Here's Gwyneth at thte CMAs. Not bad, though she doesn't bring as much to the party as Jeff Bridges did in "Crazy Heart." But not bad, and as I said, the most MC (offscreen mostly) at this year's show.

----------


## Mandolin Mick

Nice sound job for the mandolin on "Country Strong" ... the most prominent instrument!  :Mandosmiley: 

Didn't know that Gwyneth could sing!  :Disbelief:

----------


## Ed Goist

> Here's Gwyneth at thte CMAs. Not bad, ...snip...


Thanks very much Journeybear! 
This was a huge surprise for me...I thought it was quite good! I think Gwyneth Paltrow has a very appealing voice. Moreover it didn't sound forced to me (IOW she sounded like an actual musician [like Jeff Bridges]).

Anyways, could anyone identify the mandolin player? We don't get a very good look at him, but it kinda' looked like Ronnie McCoury (?). Oh, and Vince Gill is great in my book...I don't understand why he's not a much bigger 'star' than he is.

----------


## journeybear

Vince is a MASSIVE star. He has racked up plenty of awards as a singer and entertainer, and has hosted the show a few times, if memory serves me well. He may be slacking off a bit or just taking a bit of time off, or he may have jumped the shark with his 4-CD release a couple of years ago. But he'll back - he is _so_ not done with his career, as far as I can tell.

Way too dark for me to identify the mandolinist for the brief time he is seen. Pretty sure it isn't Ronnie - hair color is too light. I do recognize Jim Lauderdale on acoustic guitar, third from the left. And yes - Gwyneth can, and did, sing. thankfully she sang unaffectedly (no twang or drawl) and it felt pretty real. I just don't expect her to quit her day job.  :Wink:

----------


## journeybear

OK, so I'm watching the Taylor Swift TV Special (yes, I am that hungry for seeing/hearing some good music on the tube, and despite her receiving a good bit of snobbish remarks hereabouts, Taylor displays flashes of brilliance, and her energy and enthusiasm are remarkable), and at the 40 minute mark a mandolin appears. It's in a rehearsal for a song she says she never does called Mean, in the afternoon on a rooftop stage (an impressive sight, and also later at night with the skyscrapers lit up.) First time I've ever seen mandolin included, and while this joy was somewhat tempered by the simultaneous inclusion of a banjo, it was still a joy. Even though this is a pretty nice show overall, it is frustrating that every song is broken up by an interview/tour/fan segment. Anyway, I didn't give any notice regarding this show - as I mentioned, I have never seen a mandolin in her band - and now I wish I had, as these things never get aired again. Well, it's no really big deal, and I don't think she has too many fans around here. But clips may show up on youtube - or hulu, as it's on NBC.

----------


## Mike Bunting

Who is Taylor Swift?

----------


## journeybear

:Laughing:   :Crying:   :Laughing: 

Oh, maybe you Northerners haven't heard. She's a 21-year-old phenom, winner of many CMA awards, ACM awards, CMT awards, a few Grammys, even two Canadian Country Music Association awards.  :Disbelief:  So naturally, her music doesn't sound anything like country music.  :Wink:

----------


## Mike Bunting

I just don't pay attention to pop music and all that commercial stuff, to appeal to the masses, it must be pretty much L.C.D.

----------


## journeybear

Oh - you weren't kidding? Seriously? Well, here in the lower 48 she is the hottest thing in country music, despite her pop leanings, and is ubiquitous, nearly unavoidable. And it doesn't hurt that she is young, blonde, tall, skinny, and - what I find most interesting - a prolific songwriter, albeit rather focused on the concerns of the young (hence her rabid fan base of teens and tweens).  She just released what I believe is her fourth album. I am still waiting for her voice to develop a bit more, maybe by the time she turns 25, at which time she will probably take over the music industry and rule it for the following 30 years.

Just so we're clear - she doesn't hold a candle to Emmylou Harris, Lucinda Williams, Dolly Parton, Loretta Lynn, or even Martina McBride or Miranda Lambert. But she is a force to be reckoned with, and in time will likely become the top selling female country artist of all time, and may even surpass Garth Brooks. And she does have some talent to back up her renown.

Correction: "Speak Now" is her _third_ album. "Fearless" was such a monster and several songs from it had such a high presence that it seemed like there was another album in there. BTW, "Fearless" and her eponymous first album took the #1 and #2 slots on 2008 Year-End Canadian Country Albums Chart, according to wiki. She is pretty noticeable.  :Wink:

----------


## journeybear

BTW & FWIW & JDAMIIC - Taylor Swift is the featured guest on Letterman tonight, a repeat from 10/26. No MC - that's a given - but you can learn a lot about her, especially in the interview. She is a poised young lady, straddling the fence between gushy teenager and savvy showbiz pro. Really quite charming.

----------


## journeybear

This week - finally! - some genuine verifiable mandolin content - even if it is only a repeat. A lot of country, which falls into the "you never know" (YNK) category. Plus a repeat of a great full-show appearance by Bruce Springsteen on Jimmy Fallon, which includes a hilarious cover of "Whip My Hair" (pop song from Will Smith's daughter) by Jimmy Fallon as Neil Young joined by Bruce as his late 70s self. Hilarious. Tune in early so you don't miss that.

11/29
Oprah: Keith Urban
DeGeneres: Rascal Flatts
Letterman: Steve Martin and the Punch Brothers (repeat from 11/5)
12/1
Leno: Darius Rucker
Fallon: Bruce Springsteen (repeat from 11/16)
12/2
Early: KT Tunstall (probably no MC, but YNK)
Kimmel: Darius Rucker

12/6
DeGeneres: Miranda Lambert
12/7
Leno: Keith Urban
12/9
DeGeneres: Keith Urban
Fallon: Robert Plant

----------


## Mike Bunting

"Letterman: Steve Martin and the Punch Brothers (repeat from 11/5)"
How cool is Steve Martin, (if it wasn't a gag), he's set up an award for banjo players and bluegrass musicians and Noam Pikelny was the first winner, on the Letterman show tonight.

----------


## journeybear

Very cool, indeed. I would take him at his word about something like this. When it comes to music, he seems genuinely in awe of the musicianship of others he has encountered and defers to them consistently. He reserves his humor for onstage patter. This approach is subtle but speaks volumes.

----------


## journeybear

Anybody watch the new show "Running Wilde," with Keri Russell and SNL's Will Arnett? (Fox, T 9:30 EST) It's pretty awful, a retread of the mismatched couple theme that is rather a cliché, despite some attempts to update the form. Anyway, mandolin is used throughout as background music, and it really sounds nice - well-played, well-produced. So far I have been unable to find out who plays it. I cannot recommend the show on this basis, however - can't turn down the dialogue to just hear the background music.  :Wink:

----------


## journeybear

Well, I'll be! Someone in Darius Rucker's band played an electric mandolin on The Tonight Show.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Mike Bunting

Darius Rucker?  :Smile:

----------


## journeybear

The former lead singer of Hootie & The Blowfish. Yeah, I know. What passes for country these days ... But I wish I could afford his publicist. He gets some high profile gigs, and shows up on TV a lot. In fact he'll be on Kimmel tomorrow night. Set your VCR now!  :Grin: 

Just waiting for Sting to do a country album. He's done about everything else ...

----------


## Markus

> Anyway, mandolin is used throughout as background music, and it really sounds nice - well-played, well-produced. So far I have been unable to find out who plays it. I cannot recommend the show on this basis, however - can't turn down the dialogue to just hear the background music.


I noticed that too, but as we no longer tune in [first couple episodes had promise of humor, of late it's a few chuckles a show] I sure wouldn't recommend it either.

But I do recall hearing mandolin well used as backround music.  Wonder if one of the producers plays ...

----------


## journeybear

Not a whole lot going on this week. (Is there ever? Well, yes, but ...) I keep hoping that OM that someone in Keith Urban's band plays will make an appearance. But the most likely occurrence is in Robert Plant's band. Even that is pretty iffy. Oh well ... tune in and see what happens. That's all one can do.

12/6
DeGeneres: Miranda Lambert
12/7
Leno: Keith Urban
12/9
DeGeneres: Keith Urban
O'Brien: She & Him
Fallon: Robert Plant

----------


## journeybear

Just a little follow-up: This OM/bouzouki/cowabunga did indeed show up in Keith Urban's appearance on Leno tonight. Couldn't tell you more than that because we never saw a close-up nor even heard it - in other words, it _must_ be a mandolin because it got the typical short shrift they usually do.  :Wink:   :Frown:   :Crying:  

Well, you can see for yourself. The Tonight Show repeats a week later at 3 AM EST, so the song would be at around 3:52 AM. Or catch it on hulu. FWIW. And it was played by someone else, while Keith played his usual burning lead on guitar. He is one of the few country singers who is also an accomplished _lead_ guitarist, Brad Paisley and Vince Gill being the others. One reason why I follow him. Another being that they have married very nice looking performing artists.  :Wink: 

Oh - and tune in to Ellen tomorrow to see if it shows up again.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Markus

Was mandolin on yesterdays Sesame Street ... Was a repeat, but always sweet to hear my daughter say 'look papa, a mandolin'

----------


## journeybear

Really? Who was the guest? I'd like to see that when it gets repeated.

----------


## catmandu2

Along about Tuesday or Wednesday, there was a nice music show on my local PBS outlet: old world, incantation christmas music.  This was a refreshing contrast to the usual MOR "celtic" christmas specials.  Very nice, all acoustic, without even employing bass: tabla, doumbek, cello, fiddle, bouzouki, guitar, of course vocals.  Guy even whipped out a Godin mandolin...but I was falling asleep at that point.

----------


## Markus

> Really? Who was the guest? I'd like to see that when it gets repeated.


Dan Zanes playing `Jump Up'.

Here should be a link via their site, otherwise YouTube always seems to have Sesame stuff:
http://www.sesamestreet.org/video_pl...8-a3d2ac25b65b

There is nothing better than your daughter unexpectedly saying `mandolin Papa, Dance!'.  

He does a great job using mando as the lead instrument, I was happy to have him make it cool for me.  It's on my `try out' list of tunes to play for her - songs that are aimed at kids but aren't annoying [there's a couple fantastic releases in the last year or two ... good music, but for kids].

I swear there was another tune [maybe Zanes as well] last year with mandolin.

----------


## journeybear

Awww! How cute! And the girl is playing a banjo-uke, too. Funny - banjo, uke or ukulele, and even mandolin are not in the list of tags. Whatever!  :Mad:  Thanks, Markus.

Gee, I wish I lived on Sesame Street. You start playing a song, suddenly all kinds of people just show up and start playing along, and they all know the song and it sounds so nice. Ah, there is music everywhere and magic in the air there!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Ed Goist

> Dan Zanes playing `Jump Up'.
> ...snip...
> It's on my `try out' list of tunes to play for her...snip...


Markus, how delightful! Thanks for sharing.
Just in case you don't know, Zanes appears to have the lyrics and simple chord charts for all of his songs posted to his site. Here is the chart for 'Jump Up'.
I think this type of exposure is very beneficial for our great little instrument.
Thanks again.

----------


## Markus

It was delightful .... That clip is a repeat from a few years ago, but replayed every season because it is awesome.

Plus its better than the 'look at one moment and don't blink' mando sightings .... The usual.

----------


## journeybear

12/15
View: The Band Perry (someone in this trio of country newcomers plays mandolin)
12/17
Fallon: Robert Plant (bumped last week by Paul McCartney; hopefully this is still the Band Of Joy tour)

----------


## Ed Goist

> 12/15
> View: The Band Perry (someone in this trio of country newcomers plays mandolin)
> ...snip...


This act is a trio? I've only ever noticed the singer.  :Smile: 
_(In all seriousness the mandolin player 'represents' for A-Styles...Way to go man!)_

----------


## journeybear

I admit, I know very little about them, and wouldn't even know they exist except for their appearance at the CMAs, which was brief - they did about averse and chorus of a song (I presume their hit) and then said their name and introduced either the next presenter or commercial break. You can tell they made a big impression.  :Wink:  I wouldn't even have remembered them (singer notwithstanding) if someone hadn't been holding a mandolin, and if that hadn't been about the only mandolin appearance in the entire show!  :Disbelief:   :Confused:   :Crying: 

Hope they fare better on The View. And that they explain their name, which seems pretty goofy to me now ...  :Whistling:

----------


## Ed Goist

JB; here's their hit performed live in the studio of a radio station.
I have to admit...I like it. Plus, like I said, it warms my heart to see an A-style played professionally.
Oh, and they have to all be siblings, right?

----------


## journeybear

That is way more upbeat (and the video of it is what the producers used behind the intro) than what they sang - something about what everyone should do if she dies young. Well, I guess country music makes room for songs about death more than any other genre except bluegrass ... The intro mentioned they share a last name, but that could mean two brothers and your new flame is married to one of them.  :Wink:  I ain't knowin' for sure, nor likely to spend much time wondering about it, though I reckon a quick visit to google or wiki will take care of that ... should I care. I mean, they're OK ...  :Whistling: 

OK, that was a bit snarky. They're siblings.

----------


## journeybear

Hmmm ... Missed this, coming up tonight:

Leno: Lyle Lovett and Kat Edmonson - may or may not be MC, but chances of GMC (good music content) are 100%.
Also, dont forget:
Fallon: Robert Plant

----------


## journeybear

Just saw this, on PBS:

''Dierks Bentley Live From the Ryman''
Dierks Bentley performs hits and songs from the new album ''Up on the Ridge.''

That means there will definitely be a mandolin, but whether it will be played by Sam Bush, I don't know. Yet. Though one would think he would have him for a big night like this. Check your local listings. We get it here Thursday night, then it goes to GAC, which will surely cut a song or two for commercials.

----------


## Ed Goist

> Just saw this, on PBS:
> ''Dierks Bentley Live From the Ryman''
> Dierks Bentley performs hits and songs from the new album ''Up on the Ridge.''
> That means there will definitely be a mandolin, but whether it will be played by Sam Bush, I don't know. Yet...snip...


Hi JB! Looks like no Sam Bush, but maybe an even better alternative (_please don't flame me people...I'm half kidding!_):
From the GAC website:
GAC Specials 
Episode GCCON-110L
_Dierks Bentley Live At The Ryman_

Dierks Bentley recently released his brand new bluegrass-inspired album Up On The Ridge on June 8.  Prior to the album hitting shelves, Dierks hit the road on a whirlwind schedule to play 24 shows in 30 days as part of his "Up On The Ridge Tour."  Dierks was backed by the critically acclaimed Travelin' McCourys (the Del McCoury Band minus Del) featuring *Ron McCoury on mandolin*, Rob McCoury on banjo, Jason Carter on fiddle and Alan Bartram on bass.  The final night of the tour brought Dierks and crew back home to Nashville to play the historic Ryman Auditorium.  The show features Dierks and band performing some of his biggest hits while also showcasing songs from his new album, and some surprises along the way!  Don't miss this one-of-a-kind concert special on GAC!

----------


## journeybear

That'll do just fine. After all, Ronnie McCoury was good enough for Willie when he was on his bluegrass kick.  :Mandosmiley: 

And thanks for the research, there, Fast Eddie!  :Grin:

----------


## Ed Goist

> Just saw this, on PBS:
> ''Dierks Bentley Live From the Ryman''
> Dierks Bentley performs hits and songs from the new album ''Up on the Ridge.''


Unfortunately, this program appears not to be airing on either of the two PBS stations we get.
Episode descriptions I've found from other PBS affiliates indicate that the Punch Brothers will also appear in support of Bentley...Should be LOTS of high quality MC!
Also, for others, like me who will not be able to see this on PBS, here are the GAC showtimes for this program.

----------


## Ed Goist

FWIW, *Justin Townes Earle* will appear on Letterman tonight. 
I believe he's touring with fairly stripped down accompaniment (Josh Hedley on fiddle and the lovely and talented Bryn Davies on double bass), so I doubt there will be any MC, but who knows?
Does Hedley also play mandolin? 
As they say, _"tune in to find out!"_

----------


## journeybear

I saw that but the name didn't ring a bell. But now it does - I think. Is it safe to assume he is Steve Earle's son? His middle and last names imply that.

Bryn Davies is well-known and well-respected, and also is the model in this somewhat famous photograph (airbrushed so as not to offend), more or less an homage to Magritte (qv).

----------


## Ed Goist

> I saw that but the name didn't ring a bell. But now it does - I think. Is it safe to assume he is Steve Earle's son? His middle and last names imply that....snip...


Yes he is. 
Also, if you'd like a preview before committing to watching tonight, here is the trio performing a kicking little number:

----------


## journeybear

As if I needed incentive! It's a pretty safe bet that I will be watching just about everything I mention here, and then some, live or via videotape.  :Wink:  This appearance, for instance, was nice even with no MC.  But last night's appearance by Iron & Wine on Fallon _did_ include mandolin, nicely played in a folky way. This may repeat next Thursday night (early Friday morning) around 3:50 AM. I'll try to post in advance if possible if I find confirmation, but this is typical SOP for NBC.

----------


## journeybear

No new MC this week that I can see, but a few things worth noting. Last Thursday's appearance by Iron & Wine on Fallon included mandolin, nicely played in a folky way. This will repeat Thursday night (early Friday morning) around 3:50 AM. Also, if you couldn't get enough of The Black Keys on SNL (I know one guy for whom this is true), they will be on Letterman tonight, moved up from Friday. Last and hopefully not least, for the benefit of baby boomers and fans of that era's music, Friday the i3th comes on a Thursday this week, bringing a trio of performances from people of that ilk.

1/10
Letterman: The Black Keys
Leno: Diane Birch
1/11
Fallon: Tom Tom Club
1/13
DeGeneres: Rod Stewart and Stevie Nicks
Conan: Cheap Trick 
Letterman: Gregg Allman

----------


## Ed Goist

> ...snip...
> 1/10
> Letterman: The Black Keys
> 
> 1/13
> Conan: Cheap Trick


Yep, guilty as charged...I Love the deep electric blues grooves of fellow Ohioans _The Black Keys_!

Oh, and Cheap Trick opened the new Season of Austin City Limits this past weekend and killed it! I went in not expecting much but thought they were excellent.

And here's some 'quasi-MC' (coursed strings)...Cheap Trick bassist Tom Peterson plays a neat 12 string (4 courses of 3 strings each) bass. Here's a pic:



One major bummer regarding the Cheap Trick set on ACL is that apparently Bun E. Carlos is no longer in the band!  :Frown:

----------


## journeybear

That is one sick axe! How in tarnation do you fret three bass strings at once?  :Confused:  I bet he just wanted to say he played a 12-string and have it mean _this,_ just to mess with people.

Bun E. Carlos is out? Wha' happen? Now who will take up the mantle of squarest-looking rocker? (Oh no, please don't go nuts with suggestions, people!) I taped this as it was on at 2 AM and haven't looked at it yet. This isn't the season opener, BTW, just the first broadcast of the _calendar_ year.

(3601) Jimmy Cliff
(3602) Spoon
(3603) Patty Griffin & Friends
(3604) Alejandro Escovedo / Trombone Shorty
(3605) Robert Earl Keen / Hayes Carll
(3606) Steve Martin / Sarah Jarosz
(3607) Rosanne Cash / Brandi Carlile
(3608) John Legend & The Roots
(3609) Cheap Trick
(3610) Monsters of Folk
(3611) The National / Band of Horses

BTW, Lyle Lovett should be on that list, as he is inaugurating the new performance space any day now, if he hasn't already.

----------


## journeybear

Quick reminder - tonight on the late night repeat of last week's Jimmy Fallon show, Iron & Wine, featuring some nice folkie mandolin. That's starting around 3:50 AM Eastern, so set your recording device.

Did anyone see The Low Anthem on Letterman last night? I think they're from Providence. Quartet with some nice harmonies, and the most unusual instrumentation I've seen on a talk show in a long time - acoustic guitar, hammered dulcimer, clarinet, and occasional jaw harp. A refreshing, delightful change from the typical fare. If only instead of that standard guitar they had used, oh I don't know, mandocello, it would have been perfect. Still, nice to hear the double/triple string sound of that trapezoidal apparatus.

----------


## Ian Brown

Journeybear, here's a good link for Iron and Wine with some mandolin content. I haven't watched the whole thing yet, but the first song is pretty good.

----------


## journeybear

Thanks! I'll try and check that out in the morning. At 1:11, that's a bit daunting, but probably some good background listening while catching up on the daily funnies.  :Wink:

----------


## journeybear

The most likely MC this week is from an unlikely source; the last time I saw Darius Rucker on the tube I was surprised to see a mandolin in the band. So this is mostly a list of possibly interesting appearances (I admit, sadly, this is all too often the case).

1/19
Letterman: Darius Rucker
Leno: Grace Potter and the Nocturnals (so far I am impressed with this rocker; really belts it out)
1/20
Letterman: Wanda Jackson and Jack White - he produced her current record. Fair warning: she may be doing Amy Winehouse's "You Know I'm No Good" though I am hoping for "Shaking All Over"
1/21
Leno: Hayes Carll (I recall he was on ACL recently)
Kimmel: KT Tunstall

----------


## Ben Milne

Just saw the Darius Rutger performance on Letterman tonight (we get this half a day after it is broadcast in the US)... 
 Looks to be a rigel mando sighting.

----------


## journeybear

Ha! Yes, indeed. Having noticed the mandolin presence in his band on previous occasions I've included him in my watch list. Not that I care much about Darius Rucker's music, but it almost always perks me up to see a mandolin on the tube.  :Mandosmiley:  Of course, even if you miss the broadcast, living in the youtube era mens this will be available for viewing on your computer in the near future.  :Wink: 

Say - with your global position perhaps you could act as a one-man early warning system!  :Smile:

----------


## Ed Goist

> ...snip...
> 1/20
> Letterman: Wanda Jackson and Jack White - he produced her current record. Fair warning: she may be doing Amy Winehouse's "You Know I'm No Good" though I am hoping for "Shaking All Over"
> ...snip...


Hey, you got your wish. What an enjoyable performance of "Shaking All Over"!
Also, it was cool seeing Ashley Monroe as a backup singer.
Fun stuff. (No MC, though)

----------


## journeybear

Country newcomers The Band Perry include a mandolinist, Iron & Wine had one last time they were on, but otherwise ... a few country acts, none known for much mandolin. Plus a couple of old-timers for us old-timers -  a repeat of Gregg Allman on Letterman from just two weeks ago, and Wanda Jackson with her reconditioned rockabilly.

1/24
Conan: Iron & Wine
1/25
Today: Wynonna Judd
Conan: Wanda Jackson
1/27
Leno: Billy Currington
1/28
Letterman: Gregg Allman (repeat from 1/13)
Leno: The Band Perry 
Ferguson: Larry Gatlin & The Gatlin Brothers

----------


## Josh Kaplan

Okay, this is Mandolins On the Radio, but:

Mandolinist/violinist Richard Kriehn will play on A Prairie Home Companion tonight.

-Josh

----------


## journeybear

No worries - prolly better than anything I am about to mention!  :Laughing:   :Disbelief:   :Crying: 

Speaking of which:

1/31
Degeneres: The Band Perry - MC for sure
Fallon: Edie Brickell (wonder what Mrs. Simon has been up to?)
2/1
Today: Weird Al Yankovic (might not be on until the 10 AM slot, thus might not be playing)
Ferguson: George Clinton (for fans of the outré)
Fallon: Todd Rundgren (shows up very seldom any more, but always amazes)
Fallon late night: Iron & Wine (tune in at 3:50 AM for their MC appearance from last week)
2/2
Leno: Ryan Bingham (roots/country, ya never know)
2/4
Letterman: Robert Plant (possible MC)

----------


## journeybear

Well, whaddaya know? Turns out the guest on Jimmy Kimmel, The JaneDear Girls, are a country-rock duo, one of whom plays fiddle and mandolin, the other plays guitar and banjo. Didn't really send me, musically, but still it was nice to see what looked like an F-style mandola on the tube. I know - what?  :Disbelief:  Maybe mandolin, and Susie Brown is just a bit petite so it looked big. And - brace yourself - she was using a capo. I believe fiddle is her main instrument, and while she started and finished with mandolin, she played the lead on fiddle. I'll keep an eye out for a repeat - of course it'll be on youtube in a day or two.

----------


## Ben Milne

Kasey Chambers is currently doing media spots with a female mandolin player.   Looks to be a Fender mandolin, Kasey also did a spot on "mornings"  last week)
 In the past, Her dad Bill Has played mandolin with her.

For the Aussies amongst us, tune in to Good News Week tonight on network Ten.  For those overseas, I guess you see if you can find a stream or look out for archival copies online.

----------


## journeybear

Thanks for the heads-up. I'll keep an eye peeled - as I have since I saw her open for Lucinda Williams back in 1998. Her song from back then, "Not Pretty Enough," is a real good one, captures so well feelings of doubt and inadequacy, and still resonates with me all this time later. The video is great, too, but you have to go to youtube to see it.



Doesn't look like any mandolins this week, but plenty of country (you'd think the CMA's were coming up, not the Grammys) and maybes. Also, a couple of classic rock acts, including the late night repeat of last week's appearance by Todd Rundgren on Jimmy Fallon - brilliant performance of I Saw The Light. That's at 3:50 AM EST.

2/7
Letterman: Steel Magnolia
2/8
J: Merle Haggard
Fallon: Little Big Town
Fallon late: Todd Rundgren
2/9
Letterman: Elton John and Leon Russell
Leno: Ricky Martin (mostly for mrmando's benefit, though I know neither of us _really_ cares  :Smile:  )
Fallon: Cowboy Junkies

2/14
Kimmel: Jewel
2/15
Leno: Gretchen Wilson
Kimmel: Black Dub (Daniel Lanois' latest project)
Fallon: Drive-By Truckers

----------


## Cabbagehead

One of my favorite shows is gonna have some mando content tonight.  Pawn Stars!

http://www.history.com/shows/pawn-stars

"Striking a Chord
Premiere Date: 02/07/2011
The Pawn Stars are presented with a rare 18th century book documenting the first laws of congress, but things change after discovering a possible connection to the Declaration of Independence. Can the gang empty their treasury for this historic page-turner or will the deal be vetoed? Then, Rick and Chumlee come across an extremely rare handmade Gibson mandolin from the early 1900s. Potentially worth over $100,000, will negotiations call for an encore or end on a sour note? And later, a man brings in a "high-tech" robot from the 1980s. Will the guys buy this talkative techno-tot or will the batteries for the deal run out of juice?
TVPG L"

Sounds Loarish to me.

----------


## journeybear

A hundred grand?  :Disbelief:  I'm taking my old A model and heading to Vegas! Woo hoo!  :Smile:

----------


## Paul Merlo

> One of my favorite shows is gonna have some mando content tonight.  Pawn Stars!
> 
> http://www.history.com/shows/pawn-stars
> 
> "Striking a Chord
> Premiere Date: 02/07/2011
> The Pawn Stars are presented with a rare 18th century book documenting the first laws of congress, but things change after discovering a possible connection to the Declaration of Independence. Can the gang empty their treasury for this historic page-turner or will the deal be vetoed? Then, Rick and Chumlee come across an extremely rare handmade Gibson mandolin from the early 1900s. Potentially worth over $100,000, will negotiations call for an encore or end on a sour note? And later, a man brings in a "high-tech" robot from the 1980s. Will the guys buy this talkative techno-tot or will the batteries for the deal run out of juice?
> TVPG L"
> 
> Sounds Loarish to me.


Yeah! I just saw the listing about the Gibson mandolin for tonight's show.  My cable provider doesn't give as much detail as your description does, but it sure sounds like a doozey tonight.  

P

----------


## MandoSquirrel

Showtime had "Louie Bluie" on this past weekend. Just checked & here's the upcoming schedule for repeats.




> Mon 	02/07 	12:30 AM 	SHO 2
> Fri 	02/11 	4:40 AM 	SHO 2
> Sun 	02/27 	11:45 PM 	SHO 2
> Tue 	03/08 	8:00 PM 	FLiX
> Sun 	03/13 	1:05 AM 	FLiX
> Wed 	03/16 	3:05 AM 	FLiX
> Thu 	03/17 	3:20 AM 	THE MOVIE CHANNEL XTRA
> Thu 	03/24 	10:00 PM 	FLiX
> Mon 	03/28 	4:30 AM 	FLiX

----------


## journeybear

I know a lot of people don't care for awards shows - I run hot and cold on them myself - but I see Dylan is going to play at The Grammys, if I heard right backed by Mumford and Sons _and_ The Avett Brothers. I can't remember if there is a mandolin in those bands, pretty sure of a banjo, but I believe it's worth paying a _little_ attention. Also, Arcade Fire will perform, and their lead singer has been known to play a resonator mandolin.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Ed Goist

> ...snip...Arcade Fire will perform, and their lead singer has been known to play a resonator mandolin.


Win Butler of Arcade Fire with resonator mandolin:

----------


## journeybear

No mandolin, but Win and company won - Album Of The Year. Big surprise, beating out Katy Perry and Lady Gaga. Biggest surprise? Esperanza Spalding for Best New Artist, over Justin Bieber. For once the voters showed they have some taste, refinement, and sensibility. There was some MC in Dylan's performance, when Mumford and Sons and The Avett Brothers combined and added a bunch more players, including what looked like two emandos, mixed into a blur as the wall of musicians backed him up on "Maggie's Farm." Overall a better show than usual, with the emphasis on performances rather than awards. And the In Memoriam section did mention Charlie Louvin, Hank Cochran, Richie Hayward, Ben Keith, Alex Chilton, Gerry Rafferty, and others we know, love, and miss, even Captain Beefheart. Sometimes the voters and/or producers show they are more hip than they usually get credit for.

----------


## Ed Goist

My two favorite Grammy results were Marty Stuart winning for Best Country Instrumental Performance (for "Hummingbyrd"), and The Carolina Chocolate Drops winning for Traditional Folk Album of the the Year. *Excellent!*

----------


## Ben Milne

Mando sightings on Australia's _Good News Week_ two weeks running, this week The Mclymonts playing a number tonight. 
 Kasey's performance from last weeks comedy festival show was also refeatured at the end of the episode.

----------


## journeybear

Ed- Thanks! Missed those. Guess we all have to look through the list because these (and most other) awards weren't announced on air. They didn't even do what they usually do, and show lists of off-air winners when they cut to commercials. They really should have done that if they were so intent on turning this into a performance-oriented production - for which I am so grateful, actually.  :Wink:

----------


## journeybear

Hey Ben! Thanks for your reports form over yonder Down Under! I'll have to see if these things are available on the interweb.

----------


## journeybear

Todays quote: Spencer Tracy, referring to Kate Hepburn's figure in "Pat And Mike," "Ain't much there, but what's there is cherce."  :Wink:  What I refer to is, in with the usual slim pickin's, a genuine gem of a mandolin performance - Jeff Bird of The Cowboy Junkies on the late-night-next-week repeat of their appearance on Jimmy Fallon last week. Not only did he wail his EM-200, he got applause for his solo - never seen that on a talk show gig. Well-deserved, too.  :Mandosmiley:  This clip from a few months ago should whet your appetite:



2/15
Kimmel: Black Dub (Daniel Lanois' latest project)
Fallon: Drive-By Truckers (maybe)
2/16
Good Morning America: Darius Rucker (he has been featuring mandolin lately)
Fallon Late Night: Cowboy Junkies (about 3:50 AM)

----------


## Ed Goist

> ...snip...Guess we all have to look through the list because these (and most other) awards weren't announced on air....snip...


The complete list of 2011 Grammy winners, along with the categories and other nominees can be found here.

----------


## journeybear

Late addition: 

2/15
Letterman: Josh Groban

Josh Groban's new album has been out a couple of months, and he is making a whirlwind publicity tour (of New York, anyway), appearing on three TV shows in one day - Regis, Today, and Letterman - announcing a tour beginning in the spring. “Illuminations,’’ produced by Rick Rubin, recasts him as something of a singer/songwriter. On Regis, he sang an original song called “If I Walk Away,“ backed by a throng of string instruments, including a string quartet, two guitars, and - a mandolin.  :Disbelief:  Didn't recognize the player, but it was an Epiphone A style with f-holes and a tuner clipped to the headstock (just in case an adjustment needed to be made during the 2 1/2 minutes the song lasted). It was mixed well enough to hear it, which was nice, and just seeing it perked me up a bit on this day after Valentine's Day. Hopefully the same musicians will be playing tonight on Letterman.

----------


## tnt2002

Merl was great (as always) on Jay the other night.   Looks like he had a mandolin backup, but they never got a good shot of him.

----------


## journeybear

Yeah, that's typical. Even if you see mandolins, they rarely get closeups and tend to be mixed too far down to be heard. We begrudgingly accept this as our fate, being the redheaded stepchild of the fretted instrument family, though we sure gripe about it enough! That's why when something goes right - like with the Cowboy Junkies last week - we go a bit nuts. And deservedly so.  :Wink:

----------


## Mattg

> My two favorite Grammy results were Marty Stuart winning for Best Country Instrumental Performance (for "Hummingbyrd"), and The Carolina Chocolate Drops winning for Traditional Folk Album of the the Year. *Excellent!*


I was hoping the Infamous Stringdusters would beat Marty just cause I like Cobb's mando playing so much. I'll second you on the Chocolate Drops. They are amazing. Pretty cool that Ms. Spalding beat out the pop star too. She's a real artist.

----------


## journeybear

I just wanted to remind everyone that Cowboy Junkies with Jeff Bird's outstanding emando work will be on the Jimmy Fallon late night repeat show on NBC about 3:50 AM tonight. If you like electric mandolin, and believe (like a lot of us, including myself, do) that there is nowhere near enough of this on the tube, and in general, this is exhibit #1 for our side.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## TDMpicker

Don't know if it has been mentioned here, but there is a good program on RFDTV called 
Reno's Old Time Music Festival.
It comes on weekdays at 7:30 am est and Saturday's @ 7:00pm
There have been some very good Bluegrass on this week including The Whites, Blue Highway and the Cherryholms Family.
Set your DVR's

----------


## journeybear

Pickin's so slim I should take the week off. A couple of country artists and a few oddities is all I see.

2/22
DeGeneres: Jason Aldean and Kelly Clarkson
Conan: Jason Aldean
2/23
Conan: G. Love (favors unusual instrumentation)
Letterman: Hank Aaron (rare appearance by the baseball great)
2/24
Fallon: Laurie Anderson (never know what to expect from this artist)
2/26
Early: Serene Branson (reporter whose odd post-Grammys report went viral)

----------


## Cabbagehead

The Chieftains on Jimmy Fallon tonight!

----------


## journeybear

Cool! I wonder if they will have any special guests? I don't think they feature mandolin regularly, maybe OM or bouzouki? Anyway, this is the most Irish band I see coming up on the telly this St. Paddy's Day week. Usually there's more, but this year it seems a bit light, and spread through the week rather than just on The Day Of The Wearing Of The Green (which I hear is a bigger deal in the States than in Ireland.) And then the day after it's back to business as usual, with the likes of Bette Midler, Michael Bublé, and Billy Ray Cyrus making the rounds. Oh well ...

The highest probability of MC is in the two appearances by Steve Martin, assuming he is still touring with Steep Canyon Rangers. I've included Alice Cooper because, well, just because,  :Wink:  and because he is one of the Rock And Roll Hall Of Fame inductees. The others are Neil Diamond, Dr. John, Darlene Love, Leon Russell, and Tom Waits. I am thrilled Leon is going in - long overdue, as "Asylum Choir II" came out in 1969, so that 20 year waiting period was over a while ago - and I suspect his recent tour with Elton John helped remind the Hall about him. Thanks, EJ!

3/14
Fallon: The Chieftains
3/15
Letterman: Bob Geldof (he's Irish, right? Nice to see he's playing again)
3/16
View: Michael Flatley
Letterman: Steve Martin
Fallon: Tiger Woods (no music, of course, but noteworthy as he has been reticent of late)
3/17
Today: Celtic song performance (no idea by whom)
View: Steve Martin
Kimmel: Young Dubliners
3/18
Leno: Alice Cooper

----------


## Ed Goist

> ...snip...
> 3/15
> Letterman: Bob Geldof (he's Irish, right? Nice to see he's playing again)
> ...snip...


Just watched this. Not bad! 
Also, there was a fellow in Geldof's band with a very robust beard who was playing a mandolin (a Godin, I think) at the start of the song. He switched to fiddle mid-tune.
Again, I was pleasantly surprised by the performance.

----------


## journeybear

Likewise found it enjoyable, and surprised to see a mandolin. Thought it was an Ovation.  Only got one brief closeup. Couldn't hear it, nor the fiddle. Letterman cracked wise about the guy's beard - "Be careful around open flames."  :Grin:  Sorry, gotta run. Avril Lavigne's coming up on Kimmel. She, like, totally rocks.

----------


## Chinn

Saw Jakob Dillon on 'The Guitar Center Sessions' on DirectTV 101 yesterday. There was a gentleman playing a sharp little MandoCaster on the last song of the set (may have on earlier, I missed them). I could not identify the player though.

----------


## journeybear

Well, some interesting stuff this week, some blast-from-the-past head scratchers, but very slim chances of a mandolin sighting. The good stuff is next week, so hang in there.

The most interesting MC offering this week may be not on TV at all, but radio. The long-awaited broadcast of member Plamen Ivanov's radio show - "The mandolin in the pop and rock music" - is today: 19:00h EET (UTC/GMT +2 hours), that will be 1 PM EDT (UTC -4:00). You can listen on line here: Radio Sofia online. I think it is just an hour long. Since the website and commentary are in Bulgarian, this might present some problems. The selections will be understandable, though, as music is the universal language. :Wink:   :Smile:   :Mandosmiley:  

3/28
ED: Keith Urban (He's country, right?)
C: Little Big Town (They're country, right?)
J: Los Lonely Boys (I just like them.)
JF: Vanilla Fudge (Really? Wow!)
3/29
ED: Heart (Nancy Wilson does play mandolin, but not that often.)
J: Dierks Bentley (He's country, right? I just hope he's still doing his bluegrass tour.)
L: Sergio Mendes (Really? Wow!)
3/30
D: Willie Nelson, Norah Jones and Wynton Marsalis (This is in the WHo Knows? category)
3/31
C: Thompson Square (They're country, right?)
4/1
E: Miranda Lambert (She's country, right?)
4/2
SNL: Elton John hosts and performs; Leon Russell (No MC, but should be good)

----------


## journeybear

Sorry this notice is so late, been kind of busy. But a rare TV appearance by Robbie Robertson, who has a new album out for the first time in years, is worth noting. That is on Letterman tonight.

----------


## journeybear

The focus this week is on some great older talent despite no MC. Still, these people are giants, founders of the music so many of us love, and since they rarely appear on TV, well worth noting. Plus, in a break from tradition, I am including some upcoming appearances for next week because - well, you'll see why!

4/5
Letterman: Robbie Robertson
Leno: Taylor Swift (chat only; sorry)
4/6
View: Robbie Robertson
Fallon: Paul Simon
CD: Sarah Lee Guthrie and Johnny Irion (yes, Arlo's kid, and folky)
4/7
Good Morning America: Wynonna and Naomi Judd
View: Wynonna and Naomi Judd
Leno: Jeff Beck and Imelda May
Fallon: Paul Simon 
4/8
Ferguson: Zooey Deschanel (not sure about performance)

4/11
Leno: k.d. lang
4/12
Ferguson: Wynonna Judd
4/13
Letterman: Alison Krauss & Union Station
4/14
Today: Alison Krauss
4/15
View: k.d. lang

----------


## journeybear

In case any Jeff Beck fans have the patience and intestinal fortitude to put up with everything else they are likely to encounter, the brilliant guitarist is lending his talents to tonight's episode of American Idol.

----------


## journeybear

Huh! Well, that'll teach me. Keeping half an eye on AI, saw a mandolin. One of the contestants sang a CCR song while playing a bass, and someone backed him up with what looked like an Ovation.

----------


## journeybear

All right - Finally! Not only MC, BGC - that's bluegrass content - a rare occurrence, and in such mass quantities, truly rare.  :Mandosmiley:  The Talk is CBS' answer to The View, and since I can hardly stand the latter, i have ignored the former. This week's offerings make it imperative to tune in.

4/11
Leno: k.d. lang And The Siss Boom Bang
The Talk: Heart
Colbert: Mythbusters' Jamie Hyneman & Adam Savage - no MC (unless they blow up a mandolin)  :Disbelief: 
4/12
The Talk: The Grascals, Naomi & Wynonna Judd (chat only)
Ferguson: Wynonna Judd (probably just chat)
4/13
Letterman: Alison Krauss & Union Station
Lopez: Prince (oh, admit it, there are fans of TAFKATAFKAP here)
4/14
Today: Alison Krauss
Good Morning America: k.d. lang
4/15
View: k.d. lang
Leno: Eliza Doolittle - I know nothing about this act, but wouldn't it be loverly if there were MC?  :Wink:

----------


## journeybear

I'm sure this is unnecessary, as surely everyone put this on their calendars a week ago, but Alison Krauss & Union Station are on Letterman tonight, and also the Today Show tomorrow. So tune in - unless you can't tear yourself away from the Prince Fest on Lopez Tonight ...

----------


## journeybear

Finally some good stuff coming up the next couple of weeks. Note: Tavis Smiley is a PBS offering and broadcast availability and times vary widely. These are the broadcast dates for my area; check your local listings at http://www.zap2it.com or elsewise.

4/21
Tavis Smiley: Emmylou Harris
Letterman: Steve Martin (rerun from 3/16)
Fallon: Leon Russell (rerun from 3/7)
4/22
Tavis Smiley: Robbie Robertson

4/25
Today: Darius Rucker (usually has a mandolin in the band)
Leno: Alison Krauss & Union Station
Fallon: Darius Rucker
4/27
View: Tim McGraw
DeGeneres: Alison Krauss & Union Station
Letterman: Emmylou Harris
Leno: Buddy Guy (rare blues TV appearance)
4/28
View: Aretha Franklin (no MC, but she is still the Queen Of Soul)
Fallon: Tim McGraw
4/29
Letterman: Steve Earle
Fallon: Aretha Franklin

----------


## journeybear

I believe I have not mentioned Live From The Artists Den yet. This is a great series, featuring a high quality roster of emerging and established artists in interesting settings, with one or two brief interview segments but mostly music. Sometimes the architecture is an interactive component of the event. 

Check your local listings for broadcast times - PBS offerings and schedules vary widely - I use http://www.zap2it.com/ as it can be set for your local provider, is searchable, and goes two weeks into the future.

From the website, http://www.theartistsden.com/ here is the lineup for Season 3: Elvis Costello, Ray Lamontagne, Grace Potter, Robert Plant, Squeeze, Daniel Merriweather, A Fine Frenzy, Lisa Hannigan. 

Elvis was the season opener, and he was indeed with The Sugarcanes, which includes Mike Compton and Jerry Douglas. Perhaps my perception is affected by my watching this on my old 15" Quasar and not a swanky HD flatscreen, but Elvis' voice and guitar were more prominent than the rest of the band put together and I could hardly hear Mike's mandolin at all, even when he finally got a feature late in the show. In fact, I heard mandolin better when Jerry (!) played it on the third song. Eh, whatever. Hopefully mandolin will get featured more prominently when the Robert Plant segment airs this weekend.

PS: That is the way the show titles itself, avoiding the discussion about correct punctuation. Should it be "Artist's Den" or "Artists' Den?" Apparently, neither.  :Wink:

----------


## journeybear

Also, tonight on CBS, 9-11 PM EDT - "Girls' Night Out: Superstar Women of Country." I believe this is an edited-for-TV version of an ACM-sponsored concert so what makes it to broadcast is anyone's guess. But with the inclusion of The Band Perry and Jane Dear Girls and all the rest of the country performers, there just _has_ to be a mandolin or two in there!  :Mandosmiley: 

From the ACM site: "Girls' Night Out: Superstar Women of Country - The Concert of the Year" is a special tribute concert featuring an A-list lineup of performers paying respect to today's most incredible country music female artists, all of whom will be honored with unique accolades from the Academy for special achievements in their careers. The evening will honor The Judds, Miranda Lambert, Loretta Lynn, Martina McBride, Jennifer Nettles, Reba and Carrie Underwood.

Throughout the concert, each presenter will perform a solo - and occasionally a duet - with their honoree. Rock legend John Fogerty will perform with The Judds, and 2011 ACM Award nominee Little Big Town will accompany Martina McBride. Newcomer Country Music singer-songwriters Ashley Monroe and Angaleena Presley will join Miranda Lambert onstage. The evening will also boast special performances by 2011 ACM Award winner for New Vocal Duo or Group of the Year The Band Perry, 2011 ACM Award nominee the JaneDear girls, and ACM Award-winning recording artist Sara Evans.

Previously announced duets include Ronnie Dunn with Jennifer Nettles, Rascal Flatts with Reba, Vince Gill with Carrie Underwood, as well as special performances by Jason Aldean and Blake Shelton. 

The Judds - Will be recognized for being the ACM's most award-winning female duo having won Vocal Duo of the Year seven years in a row, 1984 - 1990 and Song of the Year in 1984 for "Why Not Me."

Miranda Lambert - Will be recognized for being the only female artist in the Academy's history to ever win Album of the Year, twice, first for "Crazy Ex-Girlfriend" in 2007 and again for "Revolution" in 2009.

Loretta Lynn - Will be recognized for her amazing 50-year career as a leading female artist in country music, which includes being the only female artist to win Artist of the Decade, Entertainer of the Year and Female Vocalist of the Year.

Martina McBride - Will be recognized by ACM Lifting Lives for her dedication to raising social consciousness of domestic violence and encourage female empowerment through her music. She is a three-time Female Vocalist and was also awarded The Home Depot Humanitarian Award in 2004 for her charitable work.

Jennifer Nettles - Will be recognized for being one of only two female artists in the Academy's history to ever solo write and perform the winning Song of the Year, in 2007, with "Stay."

Reba - Will be recognized for winning Female Vocalist more times than any other artist in the Academy's history - a whopping seven times.

Carrie Underwood - Will be recognized for being the only female artist in the Academy's history to ever win Entertainer of the Year, twice, first in 2008 and again in 2009 (she is the reigning Entertainer of the Year, since Awards recognize the previous calendar year's work.) Underwood has won Female Vocalist three times and has won a total of ten ACM Awards.

----------


## journeybear

Just a quick reminder to look for this PBS offering - Tavis Smiley: Robbie Robertson. No MC, as it will probably just be an interview. It is coming up here in a half hour, so I'm rushing this out.

4/25
Today: Darius Rucker (usually has a mandolin in the band)
Leno: Alison Krauss & Union Station
Fallon: Darius Rucker
4/26
Kimmel: Robbie Robertson
4/27
View: Tim McGraw
DeGeneres: Alison Krauss & Union Station
Letterman: Emmylou Harris
Leno: Buddy Guy (rare blues TV appearance)
4/28
View: Aretha Franklin (no MC, but she is still the Queen Of Soul)
Fallon: Tim McGraw
4/29
Letterman: Steve Earle
Fallon: Aretha Franklin

5/3
DeGeneres: Steve Martin and Steep Canyon Rangers

----------


## journeybear

Really slim pickin's this week, but a few gems. Also keep an eye on your local PBS stations for Robert Plant on Artists Den.

5/3
Today: Stevie Nicks
Degeneres: Steve Martin
O'Brien: Steve Martin
5/5
Lopez: Carlos Santana

----------


## mandopete

FWIW - Caught a bit of Dierks Bentley at the Ryman with Ronnie McCoury and Chris Thile over on GAC.

----------


## mandopete

So I recorded the Dierks Bentley show and I can highly reccomend this for all mandolin pickers here.  There's a great jam at the end on "Eastbound and Down" (yeah, the song from Smokey & The Bandit) where the Punch Brothers come out and jam on "Wheel Hoss" in the middle.  Nice dual mandos with Chris Thile and Ronnie McCoury.  Also a nice pedal steel break on that one too that elicits a "Punch Brothers need a pedal steel!" comment from Dierks.

5 Stars!

----------


## Ed Goist

JB; Thanks very much for keeping this updated.
I enjoy checking it every few days to see if there is anyone on I want to see.
One downside...Every time I glance at the listings and see _"O'Brien"_, I am filled with anticipation that Tim O'Brien will be appearing on TV somewhere...Then I realize it's just Conan, and I am sad!  :Frown: 
Thanks again.  :Smile:

----------


## journeybear

You're welcome! And so is everyone, natch.  :Wink:  I understand and apologize for any confusion. I had to devise notation system for this, and settled on hosts' last names. For myself, I just use initials, but I know what they mean without requiring a key. Even this is inconsistent, as C = Conan but F = Ferguson, not Fallon, which is JF and not J, which is Jay. See how easily things get wacky? But since I do this anyway for my own benefit, it's pretty easy to filter the data for the more specific thematic _zeitgeist_ here.  :Wink: 

Now, if Tim O should ever get his own talk show ...  :Laughing:

----------


## Steve-o

Speaking of O'Brien (Conan that is), did you see him play his custom Collings guitar with Steve Martin on last night's show?  Conan had his name inlaid on the fretboard, and the inlay was done by, of course, Tom Ellis.

----------


## journeybear

Sorry - I was too busy cracking up. Waiting for that bit to show up on youtube ...

----------


## journeybear

Probably zero MC, but some interesting stuff nevertheless ...

5/10
Degeneres: Stevie Nicks
5/11
Leno: Steve Earle (no mandolin last time)
5/13
Leno: Rodrigo y Gabriela (flamenco-esque duo)
5/14
SNL: Ed Helms / Paul Simon 

5/16
Fallon: Randy Newman (always worth tuning in for him)


PS: Still waiting for the Steve Martin/Conan O'Brien "Duelling Banjos" bit to show up on youube. Meanwhile you can see it here - it starts at the 10:00 mark.

----------


## Caleb

> Speaking of O'Brien (Conan that is), did you see him play his custom Collings guitar with Steve Martin on last night's show?  Conan had his name inlaid on the fretboard, and the inlay was done by, of course, Tom Ellis.


Random fact: I was at the Collings factory when his orange acoustic was being made.  They told us it was going to be a surprise gift.  I didn't follow up on it, but it would be cool to see that guitar on TV, since I'd seen it just out of the paint booth.

----------


## journeybear

Darn - missed a possibility, which of course turned about to be an actuality - Taylor Swift on Ellen Degeneres. Her fiddler sometimes plays mandolin, as she did this time. And it was up in the mix too. 

BTW, something she said really impressed me. It's so rare for someone so young (and wealthy and famous) to be so grounded and gracious. I think I have this story right - With all the weather recently in the Southeast some shows had to be cancelled, so she is going to open her band's rehearsals to the public, charge a small fee - easy now - and send the money to victims, I guess via charities. I run hot and cold with her, but generally like her, and this act of generosity raises her even more in my esteem.

----------


## Ed Goist

> ...snip...Taylor Swift...snip...I run hot and cold with her, but generally like her...snip...


Guilty Pleasure in 3...2...1...




I gotta say, I wish I had written the lyric _"Watch me strike a match on all my wasted time."_
Talent can not be faked.

----------


## Steve-o

> ...Talent can not be faked.


I agree Ed, and IMHO, Taylor Swift has very little of it.  Her voice is dime-a-dozen, and that's when she actually sings on key.  Sure she's cute (my daughter is nearly a spitting image of her).  I just don't get the Nashville marketing machine.  YMMV.

----------


## Ed Goist

Country singing legend Taylor Swift, Bluegrass Legend Chris Thile, and Old-Time mandolin player Jack White walk into a bar carrying a ToneRite Play-in Enhancer and a dozen BlueChip mandolin picks.
Inside the bar is a traditional Bluegrass band featuring a harmonica player and a drummer. The mandolin player in the band is playing a sub $1K, Pac-Rim, F-Style mandolin that is said to be the best mandolin value currently on the market.
Discuss...

----------


## Steve-o

> ...Discuss...


 :Laughing:

----------


## journeybear

:Laughing: 

Or don't ...  :Smile:

----------


## mandopete

I'm surprised that there's no comments today on the fact that there was a mandolin sighting on (gasp) American Idol last night.

----------


## journeybear

There was?  :Disbelief:  And for the first time in I dunno how long I actually watched a good portion of it. Harrumph! I did see a mandolin in the band during the performance by Iron & Wine on Leno last night - rhythm, but audible. I guess it will be on hulu soon. I didn't bother with the weekly announcement this week because I didn't see any likely ocurrences. Goes to show ya can't figure. They are pretty small instruments, ya know, kinda hard to see ...  :Wink: 

PS: Don't be too surprised. I think most members look askance at AI and its ilk. And I don't disagree.  :Grin:

----------


## GRW3

It was in Loren's cover of The Band Perry's "If I Die Young". Right at the start you could see it and hear it. She stumbled in the song and it might well have been the topic.

----------


## roberto

Last Wednesday on Spanish National TV:
http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/l...ubero/1105303/

----------


## Ed Goist

Roberto, Muy bien! Gracias por mandar.

----------


## roberto

Gracias Ed!

----------


## Murphy Slaw

> Country singing legend Taylor Swift, Bluegrass Legend Chris Thile, and Old-Time mandolin player Jack White walk into a bar


"Legend".......

 :Whistling:

----------


## journeybear

Warning! Troll alert!  :Laughing: 

Oh - surely Ed was joking. (I know - don't call him Shirley.  :Wink:  )

----------


## journeybear

Another mandolin sighting - in Fleet Foxes' performance on Jimmy Fallon this past Friday. Strumming and ambience, nice to see but nothing too special.

It does go to show how inexact this endeavor is. A lot of guesswork involved. I believe it's better to err on the side of inclusion rather than exclusion, even if it's almost overkill - that is, better to suggest a possibility that doesn't pan out than miss one that does. So I will mention country acts like Brad Paisley even if I can't recall mandolin ever being included, on the off-chance that one day it will. Besides, he's pretty good.  :Wink: 

5/24
Good Morning America: Brad Paisley
Letterman: Brad Paisley
Fallon: The Cars (everybody is making a comeback)
5/25
View: Brad Paisley
Fallon: Wavy Gravy  :Disbelief: , Crosby and Nash (everybody is making a comeback)
5/27
DeGeneres: Dolly Parton
5/28
ACL: Steve Martin; Sarah Jarosz - definite MC (repeat; times vary)

----------


## journeybear

Summer doldrums? Nah, just par for the course. The only definite MC shows I see are from Taylor Swift (I know because it happened already) and the repeat of Iron & Wine (same reason). The Emmylou spot was fabulous and well worth catching if you missed it the first time. And as they trot out the American Idol performers, their country leanings may yield some MC. Otherwise, tune in again next week ... 

5/30
DeGeneres: Taylor Swift
5/31
Regis: Scotty McCreery
Letterman: Emmylou Harris 4/27
6/2
Today: Scotty McCreery, Lauren Alaina
Leno: Iron & Wine 5/18
O'Brien: Little Big Town 3/29 (can't remember; don't think so)

----------


## Ed Goist

> Summer doldrums? Nah, just par for the course. ...snip...The Emmylou spot was fabulous and well worth catching if you missed it the first time. ...snip...
> 5/31
> Letterman: Emmylou Harris 4/27
> ...snip...


JB, based on your comments I made of a point of watching this tonight. 
Boy, am I glad I did! *What a fantastic performance!*
Is there a better vocalist than Emmylou Harris?...I think not!
Fantastic!...Another new album to add to the list of "must get"!

----------


## journeybear

I know! Look how much she does with just three musicians - OK, one is playing piano _and_ drum, risking rebuke from the unions (very funny, Dave!), and there may have been some filling in from the band other than vocals, but still ... Great stuff!

----------


## Mike Bunting

Seeing as this thread is supposed to be MANDOLINS on TV, I'm happy to report that Iron and Wine had a mandolin player in the band on Leno and Charlotte Church had a mandolin accompanying her on the Graham Norton Show.

----------


## journeybear

Yessir - though of course a thread wouldn't be a thread (around here, anyway) if it didn't unravel a bit - Iron & Wine was a repeat from 5/18 (see post #434). Not familiar with Graham Norton - Canadian show?

----------


## Mike Bunting

Bbc

Try as I might, I can't make the letters all stay capitalized when I put up the post, they stand for British Broadcasting Company.

----------


## Ed Goist

_The Graham Norton Show_ is a BBC show (that also airs on BBC America). I think it is fantastic.
I believe this is the performance in question (Catchy little tune with a nice mandolin part!):

----------


## Mike Bunting

I thought that you'd get it down there, up here it is BBC Canada.

----------


## journeybear

Thanks for the tip. I will search for it through my digital cable - which has score of channels but no way (I know of) to search for them other than scrolling or using the rather clunky search function.

Oh wait - there it is, in the On Demand area - BBCA. There are forty shows, from seasons 6, 7, 8, and now two from 9. I imagine this show, if it just ran, will show up in a few days. Cool - thanks!

BTW, when did Charlotte Church grow up? I don't recognize her at all. Guess I haven't been paying attention. In my mind she was going to be a precocious classical singer forever ...

So you realize what this means now, don't you? Now I am going to have to search through ALL of these shows for musical performances. This is going to take days. Thank you SO much!  :Mad: 




 :Grin:

----------


## journeybear

All right - there it is, channel 114 10 PM Saturday nights, with syndicated-like repeats every weekday morning at 8 AM. 

The combined knowledge in this community is astounding. If we could only coordinate our collective intellect and focus on some important issue, we could change the world. 

Well, OK, mandolins are important, that'll do.  :Mandosmiley: 

Must go - Nadal is having a tougher time with Murray than I had thought he would.  :Disbelief:

----------


## Mike Bunting

As a long time fan of the Norton show, I can tell you that you won't find much mandolin there, I was surprised last night to see one, but you will find a ton of outrageous humour.

----------


## journeybear

Very little MC this week but some other interesting stuff going on. For all you Band fans - there are plenty here - Robbie Robertson is showing up. Two drummers step up to the front - Anton Fig from the Letterman show and Neil Peart from Rush. Ronnie Dunn goes solo (without Kix Brooks) for the first time I've seen - if the ladies will stop fawning over him long enough for him to sing - and Joe Jackson makes a rare appearance. Tim Minchin is a hilarious Australian musical comedian. But at least with AKUS there will definitely be a mandolin.  :Whistling: 

6/6
Letterman:Anton Fig
6/7
View: Ronnie Dunn
O'Brien: Tim Minchin 
6/8
Fallon: Joe Jackson
6/9
DeGeneres: Alison Krauss & Union Station (repeat from 4/27)
Letterman: Neil Peart
Fallon: Robbie Robertson

----------


## journeybear

No MC that I can see - summer doldrums or business as usual, I can't tell. But one special appearance worth noting, a couple of wild cards, and some country - not likely, but you never know ...

6/15
Letterman: Todd Rundgren
Leno: Scotty McCreery
6/17
Today: Kenny Chesney
Fallon: Billy Currington
6/18
Today: Willie Nelson and his son
6/19
Today: Tom Petty and his son

Those last two are Fathers Day featurettes; not sure if there will be music

----------


## Kevin Stevens

Does anyone watch Men of a Certain Age on TBS? The show Wednesday night had a very pretty solo mandolin piece near the end of the show. I haven't been able to identify it or get any details.

----------


## journeybear

Huh! Nice to know. I'll dial it up On Demand and see. It's on my to do list now. It's a looong list, though.  :Wink:

----------


## journeybear

This just in: Oh lawdy! The listing I saw for the appearance on The Today Show tomorrow (  :Smile:  ) was incorrect. Instead of "Tom Petty and his son," it should have read "Richard Petty and his son" (Kyle Petty, of course, in case y'all ain't NASCAR-savvy). Bit of a difference, and likely no musical content. Guess I should have known something was wrong when I mentioned this to someone, who responded by being surprised Mr. Petty had acknowledged a child.  :Confused:  Dunno what that's about, but I can guess. Anyway, sleep late, dads, and sorry for the heartbreaking news.  :Frown:

----------


## journeybear

AHHH!!! Finally - genuine bona fide MC. Woo hoo!  :Mandosmiley:  Add in some other odd instrumentation sightings (UC, AC) and this weeks should provide some interesting viewing.

6/20
Letterman: Eddie Vedder (ukulele probably)
Fallon: Weird Al Yankovic sitting in with the band
6/21
Letterman: Drive-By Truckers (ya never know)
6/22
O'Brien: Alison Krauss & Union Station  :Mandosmiley: 
Fallon: Thurston Moore (usually interesting)
6/23
Letterman: Noah and the Whale (just a great name)

And next week - just couldn't wait -
6/28
O'Brien: Gillian Welch
6/29
Letterman: Marty Stuart

----------


## journeybear

I teased this last week, but finally there is going to be some music that will be right in the wheelhouse for a lot of us around here. I wouldnt expect a lot of mandolin except from Marty and SMBB, but Gil & Dave are always worth catching, and on the tube very rarely.

6/27
Kimmel: Steel Magnolia
6/28
GMA: Alicia Keys (no MC, but what a singer)
DeGeneres: Taylor Swift (repeat from 11/1/10)
O'Brien: Gillian Welch
D: Sleepy Man Banjo Boys (bluegrass from New Jersey)
L: Eliza Doolittle (dunno, could be loverly)
6/29
Letterman: Marty Stuart
6/30 
View: Lady Gaga (repeat from 5/23)
7/1
GMA: Beyonce (no MC, but what a performer)

----------


## journeybear

Well, Gillian Welch and David Rawlings were marvelously understated as usual. When you have two such talented singers and guitarists, who needs a band - or dare I say it, even a mandolin?  :Disbelief:  Hey, less is more, when you bring as much to the table as they do. Odd to see her playing rhythm with a capo at the 9th fret, and him playing lead with a capo at the 2nd fret, but I have faith they had their reasons.

Sleepy Man Banjo Boys are three brothers ranging in age from 8 to 15, I think. Did a pretty credible "Flint Hill Special," with the young'un on the banjo, 12-year-old on fiddle, and the eldest on guitar. Couldn't they have a cousin who plays mandolin?  :Confused:

----------


## Marty Henrickson

> Well, Gillian Welch and David Rawlings were marvelously understated as usual. When you have two such talented singers and guitarists, who needs a band - or dare I say it, even a mandolin?  Hey, less is more, when you bring as much to the table as they do. Odd to see her playing rhythm with a capo at the 9th fret, and him playing lead with a capo at the 2nd fret, but I have faith they had their reasons.


Enjoyed the song.  Dave gets such an incredible range of tone out of that '35 Epiphone.  I have heard him make it sound like anything from a resonator to a classical to a mandolin on recordings, but they did "White Rabbit" as an encore in Atlanta in '07, and it sounded for all the world like a nylon string.

----------


## journeybear

After the bug hurrah of the last couple of weeks, it's back to business as usual - a big ol' nuthin'.  :Frown:  There is some country, and with country you never know when a mandolin might show up, and also there is one definite possibility, though it means waiting through a lot of other stuff for it. Sorta depends how obsessed you are with seeing a mandolin on the tube; best to enjoy the other stuff too on the way.  :Wink: 

There is always music and fireworks on the tube for The Fourth Of July. It varies widely in quality, and at a certain point they break off to watch the fireworks while the band or orchestra plays. Sometimes there's some good music, sometimes there's some pretty schmaltzy stuff - I can hardly wait to hear Beyoncé do "God Bless The USA" - but if you're not going out, this may be a nice alternative. The PBS show is 1 1/2 hours and includes more performers than I mentioned; the others are 1 hour and don't.

7/4
View: Weird Al Yankovic - no MC but surely AC
PBS: 8 or 9 or 9:30 - check! - A Capitol Fourth, with (among others) Steve Martin, Little Richard and the cast of ''Million Dollar Quartet''  (note: this may well repeat over the next few days, so you can catch a rerun)
NBC 9: Beyoncé, Brad Paisley, Nick Lachey (NYC)
CBS 10: Martina McBride, Boston Pops (Boston)
(Also, at 11 one of my PBS stations has this: Paul McCartney: Good Evening New York City)
O'Brien: She & Him (rerun from 12/9/10)
7/5
ED: Stevie Nicks (rerun from 5/10)
7/6
J: Billy Ray Cyrus
7/8
G: Miranda Lambert
T: Blake Shelton

----------


## journeybear

While we are again facing a week of no MC on the tube  :Frown:  there are some bright spots. First is the reappearance of Joss Stone, the long-haired bare-footed hippie chick whom Smokey Robinson calls ”Aretha Joplin,” who has just turned 24, and has an album coming out in a couple of weeks, produced by Dave Stewart. She is also involved in another project called Superheavy, a band which includes Dave and a few others, like Damian Marley, “Slumdog Millionaire” composer A.R. Rahman, and some singer from England I think, name of Mick Jagger. That is slated for a September release.

Remember - these country acts get listed because they _may_ have a mandolin in the band, though often unlikely, there's a higher possibility than those from other genres. And hang in there - there's something coming up for next week that will definitely feature mandolin, but I'm going to save that till then.  :Wink: 


7/11
Leno: Joss Stone and Dave Stewart
7/12
Letterman: Blake Shelton
Ferguson: Joss Stone
7/13
Regis: Blake Shelton
View: Billy Ray Cyrus
7/14
Regis: Joss Stone
Ferguson: Zooey Deschanel
7/15
Good Morning America: Brad Paisley
Fallon: Billy Ray Cyrus

----------


## journeybear

At long last, the wait is over, and now it can be told. A TV appearance with genuine MC so fine even Mike B will have to smile.  :Grin:  In addition, some artists who are very popular are coming up this week.

7/18
O'Brien: Edward Sharpe & the Magnetic Zeros (interesting band that uses odd instrumentation_
7/19
O'Brien: Tedeschi Trucks Band (if you like the blues)
Leterman: The Del McCoury Band and Preservation Hall Band  :Mandosmiley:  (no idea what to expect from this collaboration, but still ... wow!)
Lopez: Los Lonely Boys
Fallon: Emmylou Harris (may or may not have MC; her last appearance did not but was great all the same
7/21
Regis: Aretha Franklin (still the Queen Of Soul) 
DeGeneres: Lady Gaga (repeat from 4/28 in case you missed it)
7/22
Leno: Dolly Parton ('nuff said!)

----------


## Mike Bunting

Make sure you check out Los Lonely Boys, great stuff.
It will be interesting to see what Ronnie and the boys do with the New Orleans band as I've neard nothing from then as yet. It might put a smile on my face.  :Smile:

----------


## journeybear

It better. If it doesn't, check your pulse, cuz like the old Louis Jordan song goes, Jack, you're dead!  :Laughing: 

As I figured, there is an album - came out three months ago, surprised to just now be hearing about it.

----------


## Marty Henrickson

There were a few threads on this, here's one.

I tried, unsuccessfully, to find the one that had a video on it.  Interesting, but not my cup of tea. :Coffee:

----------


## journeybear

Too late - went and started _another_ thread already since the last time I looked here ... with videos ...  :Smile: 

Really helps to put disctintly pertinent verbiage in the thread title ...  :Wink: 

Geez - _this_ is my post #5678? Well, _whatever_ ...  :Whistling:

----------


## Marty Henrickson

Yeah, and it doesn't seem like the bluegrass forum is getting much traffic these days.  Must be festival season or something.  Agreed on the thread titles, folks should make it clear what it's about, if possible.

----------


## journeybear

Funny thing is, after I said that, I searched again on "Preservation," and for some reason went to page 2 of the results - and there were three threads, one of which had "Preservation" in its title!  :Disbelief:  I don't know why that didn't show up earlier in the results. :Confused:  Technically, it shouldn't matter, because AFAIK the search engine looks through the entire posts unless you tell it not to. Anyway, boy, was my face red.  :Redface:

----------


## Mike Bunting

Chet Atkins, Certified Guitar Player, A PBS special from 1987. Chet plays mandolin with Emmylou. On now.

----------


## journeybear

This week, just one sure mandolin sighting - and its a repeat. But there are some other interesting appearances ...

7/25
Today: Aretha Franklin
Good Morning America: Katy Perry
OBrien: KT Tunstall
Fallon: Ray Davies
7/26
Today: Natalie Cole and Gregg Allman
Regis: Ray Davies
7/27
Kimmel: Chris Young
Fallon: They Might Be Giants
7/28
Degeneres: The Band Perry repeat from  1/31

Tune in again next week for:

8/1
View: Alison Krauss & Union Station

----------


## Ben Milne

So mando content this week on Letterman: The Del McCoury Band and Preservation Hall Band -as well as the discussion above this was also mention on the cafe's front page, interesting fusion of two American musical traditions.

Also: Tim Robbins and the Rogues Gallery. Mandolin appeared to be flattop (maybe canted?) teardrop with onboard pickup.  Preliminary searches also indicate Robbins has played mandolin as a a youngster.

Again, getting the Letterman show a day late in Oz means that this is news probably more suited to the non-existant _Mandolins on TV-Too late you may have missed it but you might be able to YouTube it_ thread.

----------


## journeybear

Oh, yeah, that sounds like a great thread - just gotta work on the title a bit.  :Wink:  Actually, there is the Random mandolin sightings thread, to which I may post this when I get back from the store (unless you beat me to it).

Yes - saw the Tim Robbins appearances last night on Letterman and this morning on The View. In the interview segment this morning they showed some old photos on the screen, including one of Tim as a kid holding a mandolin. The mandolin player in his band is in the back and not on screen much; up front with Tim are violin and flute players. It all sounds pretty pleasant, and the mandolin (rhythm only) is audible.

----------


## journeybear

Sorry to be posting this so far past the usual deadline. Well, not really, because there wasn't much to report, so you haven't missed anything. In fact, all there is this week worth mentioning is:

8/5
View: Alison Krauss & Union Station

Other than that, if you want to tune in to The Today Show tomorrow morning to see Al Roker goof around with The Monkees, go for it.  :Smile:

----------


## Caleb

I'm in the middle of watching a DVR'd episode of Austin City Limits with Elvis Costello.  Talk about a powerhouse band: Mike Compton on mandolin, Jerry on dobro, Jim Lauderdale (VERY talented fellow) on acoustic guitar, et al.  I've only had the chance to watch about three of the songs but they sound great, and they all seem to be having a blast playing together.

----------


## journeybear

8/9
Letterman: Eddie Vedder (rerun from 6/20) no MC - UC  :Wink: 
8/12
Today: Zac Brown Band (probably no MC, but worth catching)

8/17
Kimmel: The Band Perry (definitely MC - next week)

And yes - ACL has had some mandolin this season - the Steve Martiin/Sarah Jarosz show. They have announced some of next season's lineup:

Mumford & Sons/Flogging Molly Oct. 1
Raphael Saadiq/Black Joe Lewis & the Honeybears Oct. 8
Widespread Panic Oct. 15
The Decemberists/Gillian Welch Oct. 22
The Steve Miller Band/Preservation Hall Jazz Band Oct. 29

That's a busy October. November will kick off with Miranda Lambert and Jeff Bridges, and we've got more great artists coming up this season, from the Arcade Fire to Randy Newman to some folks we can't tell you about yet.

----------


## journeybear

Summer vacation time for hosts; lots of reruns, typically less MC than first time around ...

8/17
Kimmel: The Band Perry (usually guests get two songs, the second one as an outro, but the whole song will be avaiialable online afterward)
8/19
Letterman: Tim Robbins and the Rogues Gallery Band (repeat from) 7/25

----------


## journeybear

Summer reruns are proving to be a boon for mandolin (re)appearances. If you missed them before, here's another chance.  :Mandosmiley: 

8/24
Degeneres: Alison Krauss & Union Station (rerun from 4/27)
8/26
Fallon: Emmylou Harris (rerun from 7/19; no MC, but so what?)

8/29
View: Alison Krauss & Union Station (rerun from 8/5)
Degeneres: Sugarland (rerun from 10/28/10)
8/30
O'Brien: Steve Martin (rerun from 5/3)
9/2
View: Weird Al Yankovic (rerun from 7/4; no MC, but so what?)
Kimmel: The Band Perry (rerun from 8/17)

----------


## journeybear

Well, it isn't exactly advance notice, and it isn't exactly a mandolin, but it is a mandolinist, even if it's a fiddle being played. Missed Jeff Bridges' appearance on The Colbert Report last week, and finally got around to dialing it up on On Demand. Surprised to see Carrie Rodriguez  backing him up on fiddle and vocals. No mandolin, though, even on the web exclusive song. Oh well.  :Frown:  Nice, though, and kind of funny and sad at the same time that a Hollywood actor would produce something that sounded more like real country than most actual country singers. Oh well.  :Whistling: 

Here are the links to "What a Little Bit of Love Can Do" and the web exclusive "Maybe I Missed the Point."

----------


## journeybear

Lots of MC this week, though in reruns. So if you missed these before, now's your chance!  :Mandosmiley: 

8/29
View: Alison Krauss & Union Station (rerun from 8/5)
Degeneres: Sugarland (rerun from 10/28/10)
8/30
O'Brien: Steve Martin (rerun from 5/3)
Leno: Jeff Bridges - solid original classic country - probably no MC, but Carrie Rodriguez is playing fiddle, so there is potential (and nice to see her getting national exposure)
9/2
View: Weird Al Yankovic (rerun from 7/4; no MC, but so what? Hilarious spoof of Lady Gaga)
Kimmel: The Band Perry (rerun from 8/17)

----------


## journeybear

There's a show on PBS called The Hayloft Gang: The Story of the National Barn Dance - Debuting in 1924, the National Barn Dance blended music, comedy and theatrical skits. Narrated by Garrison Keillor. I don't know a whole lot about this - either the show it's about or the show itself - but I'm sure folks more involved in bluegrass and country will be able to share some of their memories. There is definite MC, if only over the closing credits (that's all I caught the other night. It's coming up late at night here; never sure when and where these shows will pop up.

----------


## journeybear

Looks like another grim week for mandolins on the tube, but there are possibilities, however slim, and a couple of bright spots for some of us older types. There are four - count 'em, four - appearances by Lady Antebellum (one a repeat), and though this country/pop group falls into the maybe/ya never know category - well, ya never know. I can't tell whether the Emmylou Harris interview is a repeat; also, since PBS broadcast time vary widely, check your local listing - this may even be on this Friday in your area. Glen Campbell will very likely be making fewer TV appearances due to health issues. Not sure who is in Blondie these days. 

But I do know who is (and isn't) in The Zombies, whose appearance just floors me. Rod Argent and Colin Blunstone are in, Chris White is out. In case you didn't know, Argent and White were the songwriters, so for Chris to be out, and hardly mentioned on the website, I have to assume some rancor from the old days persists. Playing bass instead is Jim Rodford, from the band Argent, and his son Steve is playing drums instead of ex-Zombie Paul Atkinson. (They are touring to mark their 50th anniversary.) I mention all this because ... well ... because their last album, "Odessey And Oracle," is a lost gem, an obscure masterpiece, and I never thought I would get to see them. So this is really just for all the boomers out there, and fans of the psychedelic era. It is entirely possible you ll never get another chance to see them.

9/12
Today: Blondie
Leno: Glen Campbell
Fallon: The Zombies
9/13
Today: Lady Antebellum
Letterman: Lady Antebellum (repeat from 9/1)
9/14
Degeneres: Taylor Swift (behind the scenes from her tour)
9/16
Degeneres: Lady Antebellum
Leno: Lady Antebellum

9/19
Tavis Smiley: Emmylou Harris

----------


## journeybear

> ... There are four - count 'em, four - appearances by Lady Antebellum (one a repeat), and though this country/pop group falls into the maybe/ya never know category - well, ya never know.


Just goes to show - once in a while I guess right. If you hung in there long enough, you would have seen the guitarist from Lady Antebellum play an octave mandolin.  :Disbelief:  Really - I'm not kidding. You would have had to wait till the last hour, the one hosted by Kathie Lee Gifford and Hoda Kotb, but there it was. Of course, the cameras were directed mostly at the singers rather than that funny-looking-whatever-it-is so I can't tell you the brand, but it sure did have eight tuning pegs.  :Wink:  I wouldn't expect to see this again. They did their current single, then the next hour they did their big hit, and this was surely further lower on the song list, so unless this song becomes their _next_ single ... But then again, ya never know!  :Wink:

----------


## journeybear

A pretty odd week. A couple of Americana bands, a classic repeat of The Boss, a rare appearance by a a jazz great, and a bunch of Tony Bennett. The only definite MC is the late night repeat of last Friday's late night appearance by Lady Antebellum, which featured a mandocello or OM. (NBC repeats the Tonight Show one week later, 3:05 - 4 AM Eastern, so that will be a few minutes before the end of the show.) Since Tavis Smiley is on PBS and broadcast times vary widely, check your local listings.

9/19
Tavis Smiley: Emmylou Harris
Fallon: Bruce Springsteen 11/16/10
9/20
Today: Tony Bennett
9/21
Good Morning America: Mick Jagger (probably just chat)
View: Tony Bennett performs with k.d. lang
Letterman: Wilco
9/23
Tavis Smiley: Sonny Rollins
Letterman: Jayhawks
Leno: Tony Bennett
Leno Late Night: Lady Antebellum (repeat of 9/16; ~3:50 AM)

----------


## journeybear

Some mandolin appearances from different sources coming right up. The current episode of "Great Performances" is "Hugh Laurie: Let Them Talk," which has two songs which include mandolin. Also, tonight is the premiere of "Austin City Limits'" 37th season, with Mumford And Sons Flogging Molly. And tonight's musical guests on "Saturday Night Live" is Lady Antebellum, who have a song that features mandocello or OM.

Austin City Limits

S37, E01	 Mumford and Sons; Flogging Molly	10/1
S37, E02	 Raphael Saadiq; Black Joe Lewis	10/8
S37, E03	 Widespread Panic	10/15
S37, E04	 The Decemberists; Gillian Welch & David Rawlings	10/22
S37, E05	 Steve Miller Band; Preservation Hall Jazz Band	10/29
S37, E06	 Miranda Lambert; Jeff Bridges	11/5

----------


## journeybear

Back from vacation ... more of a stay-cation, really, meaning I didn't go anywhere, but there has been precious little to report. Still isn't, but some things worth noting are coming up.

OK, just the one, really - Jeff Bridges' appearance on this week's episode of Austin City Limits. Carrie Rodriguez is in the band, on fiddle, but there is always hope she will whip out the MandoBird for a song. 

Other than that, and a possible inclusion in Lady Antebellum's appearance on Ellen Degeneres today, not much. But keep an eye peeled for listings like "Yo-Yo Ma and Friends," because that will mean the collaborators on "The Goat Rodeo Sessions," which includes Chris Thile.

----------


## journeybear

Some really good stuff coming up - next week (Ha! See what I did there?) - but also this week. Even tonight. Gotta rush this a little ...

11/7
Letterman: Joan Baez and Kris Kristofferson (probably no MC, but so what?)
Ferguson: The Grascals (late notice; better late than never)
11/8
Leno: Lyle Lovett (you never know, and again, so what?)
11/9
Letterman: Peter Gabriel (OK, I admit my taste skews older and wider)
11/11
View: David Crosby and Graham Nash; Patti LaBelle (ditto; not sure if both acts are perfoming)
Letterman: Steve Martin with The Lonesome River Band (finally, MC)

11/14
Tavis Smiley: Yo-Yo Ma (not sure if this includes Goat Rodeo; also, check your listings - this might broadcast on 11/11 in some markets)

----------


## journeybear

And of course there will be mandolins at the CMA awards show Wednesday night.  :Wink:

----------


## journeybear

I'm kind of freaking out right now. I often say "you never know" in reference to the likelihood of some performer including a mandolin in an upcoming TV appearance, knowing full well it often doesn't happen. So when it does, it is that much more of a pleasant surprise. Case in point: Lyle Lovett on Leno, who had with him Waddy Wachtel on guitar, Pete Asher (of Peter & Gordon) on vocals and 12-string, and either his regular fiddler or GE Smith on mandolin (hard to identify) - even playing the main lead - doing Buddy Holly's "Well Alright." The Tonight Show repeats a week later at 3 AM Eastern, so you will get another chance to see this, and I will be sure to remind everyone of this. It will show up at hulu in a day or two.

----------


## journeybear

And now, the moment you've been waiting for ...  :Whistling: 

11/14
Smiley: Yo-Yo Ma (with Goat Rodeo Sessions' Thile, Duncan, & Meyer; just love how that floated to the top) PBS - check your local listings
Leno: Miranda Lambert (you never know)
Fallon: Bela Fleck and the Flecktones (no MC, unless he uses the mandolin tone in his midi arsenal (he must have one, yes?))
11:15
Philbin: Tony Bennett (nearing the end of the nearly interminable farewell tributes to Regis)
Fallon: Tony Bennett (and life goes on, unabated, disinterested ...)
11/16
Smiley: Chris Isaak (no MC, but plenty rockabilly (if he plays))
DeGeneres: Miranda Lambert (you never know)
Leno: Vince Gill (you never know)
Kimmel: Miranda Lambert (you never know)
Fallon: Michael Stipe (chat only; perhaps some explanation of REM's breakup will be forthcoming)
11/17
Smiley: Carole King and Louise Goffin (oh, the stories she can tell ...)
Letterman: John Fogerty (probably no MC, but still ...)
Kimmel: Vince Gill (you never know)
Ferguson: Black Dub (Daniel Lanois' latest project)
Fallon: Dierks Bentley (not sure if he is still doing the bluegrass tour)
Daly: We Were Promised Jetpacks (this is here just for the name)
11/18
Leno: Tom Morello and Ben Harper (for those interested in modern-day protest music)

----------


## Ed Goist

I was very disappointed that Carrie Rodriguez did not play any mandolin during Jeff Bridges recent appearance on Austin City Limits.

Her fiddle playing was exceptional throughout, and Bridges has wonderful stage presence (and he played some really nice guitars), but it would have been nice to see the mandolin (acoustic or Mandobird) make at least a brief appearance.  :Frown:

----------


## journeybear

I agree. Even just one song.  :Frown:  But each time I have seen him she has stayed on fiddle, and since he only got a half hour and had to push the better-known songs, I wasn't expecting much. Maybe if he had had the whole hour ... but heck, even Lucinda Williams doesn't get that any more!  :Mad:  Guess you'll have to wait until the tour comes around your way, if he is actually touring. Otherwise, the next mandolin appearance on ACL I see will be next year, when Arcade Fire shows up with a resonator mandolin in January ...  :Whistling:

----------


## journeybear

They nearly slipped this one past me. I thought this week's episode of Austin City Limits was Tom Waits but instead it is this:

ACL Presents: Americana Music Festival - Highlights from the annual Americana Music Awards ceremony includes performances by Lucinda Williams, Gregg Allman and Robert Plant.

which probably means the Band Of Joy, including mandolin. Check your local listings for broadcast times in your area.

----------


## Caleb

I was impressed with the Bridges show.

----------


## journeybear

I liked it, too. I like good ol' country music, and it's clear so does he. I liked the music in "Crazy Heart," and some of these songs came from that. I would have liked even one mandolin feature, but it ain't no big thang if it ain't there. Carrie is a fiddler who plays mandolin now and then. So it goes.

It's a very light week, as if a lot of people are taking the whole week off. So I think I'll tease next week.

11/21
Today: Rascal Flatts (you never know)
Kimmel: Lady Antebellum (very likely MCC (mandocello content)
11/22
Today: Carole King (just for us boomers)
11/23
Fallon: Rodney Atkins (you never know, also a respite from a Justin Bieber publicity blitz)
11/24
CBS coverage of the parade: John Fogerty (just for us boomers, if you have the patience)


11/28
Leno: She & Him (I keep hoping this charming duo of Zooey Deschanel and M. Ward will break out a mandolin)
Fallon: Jimmy Cliff (just for us boomers, and reggae fans)
11/29
Fallon: The Dodos and Neko Case (you never know; mostly because she has lots of fans here)
11/30
Letterman: The Civil Wars (country-ish; you never know)
Leno: Iron & Wine (folk; you never know)
12/1
DeGeneres: She & Him (see above)
Letterman: Peter Gabriel (just for us boomers)

----------


## journeybear

Whoops! Gloriana is going to be on Wednesday, too, on Leno.

Also, there was an appearance at the AMA Awards last night - The Band Perry doing their smash hit, "If I Die Young." Also, Taylor Swift went out of her way to go across the aisle and hug Kimberly Perry before she went up to accept her award for Artist Of The Year. Sweet.

----------


## journeybear

Well, I'll be! Tuned in to see Kimball on Leno and ... no mandolin. A female fiddler with dark hair ... not Cheyenne Kimball. so to find out what was going on I did a bit of googling, and ... apparently she left the band rather suddenly in July.

From The Tennesseean, 7/11/11:

Cheyenne Kimball unceremoniously quit her band Gloriana over the weekend with a tweet.

Kimball, who had played with the band for four years, didn’t return to the bus following a show in Missouri on Friday night and wouldn’t respond to band members when they tried to contact her. The group — now consisting of brothers Mike and Tom Gossin and Rachel Reinert — took the bus to the next gig and saw a tweet from Kimball on Saturday saying: “Fans, I'm no longer going to be apart (sic) of Gloriana. It's been a great 4 years and thank you for all of ur support. See u soon.”

Weird. Didn't get on the bus after a show, didn't contact them till the next day. Weird. And not cool.

Well, they weren't all that much even with her; sho nuff don't care about them now. I expect she'll turn up - she played OK, is quite pretty, and had a solo career before joining them. Two days later she announced she had gotten engaged to a musician named Benji White. More than that I don't know.

----------


## journeybear

Pretty rough week. The most promising possible MC comes with the prospect of sifting through two hours of corporate country Christmas music. Patience may be rewarded, but at what cost?  :Confused:  

11/28
Leno: She & Him (I keep hoping this charming duo of Zooey Deschanel and M. Ward will break out a mandolin)
Fallon: Jimmy Cliff (just for us boomers, and reggae fans)
11/29
Fallon: The Dodos and Neko Case (you never know; mostly because she has lots of fans here)
11/30
ED: Stevie Wonder (hardly ever on the tube any more)
Letterman: The Civil Wars (country-ish; you never know)
Leno: Iron & Wine (folk; you never know)
12/1
DeGeneres: She & Him (see above)
9 PM EST on ABC: CMA Country Christmas (if you have the patience for this kind of show, there is bound to be a mandolin or two in these two hours)
Letterman: Peter Gabriel (just for us boomers)

----------


## journeybear

Hoo boy! Not much, but what there is is choice. OK, just the one, but a couple-few other interesting tidbits. OK, there is _so_ little, I think I'll do next week, too, and go on vacation.  :Sleepy: 

12/5
8-10 on Fox: American Country Awards (second year; winners based on fan votes, like the AMAs)
Letterman: Ryan Adams
Leno: Alison Krauss & Union Station
12/6
Tavis Smiley: Shelby Lynne
Letterman: Shelby Lynne
Ferguson: Black Dub (the latest project from Daniel Lanois; probably no MC but should be interesting)
12/9
Jimmy Fallon: Aretha Franklin

12/12
Today: Terry Fator (possibly the best ventriloquist ever)

12/13
PBS: Paul Simon: Live at Webster Hall, New York (warning: pledge breaks)
12/15
Ripa (used to be Regis): Lady Antebellum
12/16
Letterman: Gary Clark Jr.

----------


## Cabbagehead

Steve Martin is scheduled to be on Jimmy Fallon tonight.  Not sure if the Steep Canyon Rangers will be backing him but, I hope so.

----------


## Mike Bunting

There will be some real mandolin happening as Sam Bush is supposed to be playing with Krause. Can't wait to see the mandolin in Aretha's band.

----------


## journeybear

Yeah, I tuned in, I was surprised and psyched to see Sam Bush - Dan Tyminski played guitar - but he just played rhythm for the most part. The good news is that Steve Martin is not only a chat guest on the Jimmy Fallon show, he will be doing a number with the Steep Canyon Rangers - probably more mandolin picking there.  :Mandosmiley:  Should be on any moment now. What threw me is in the listings the musical guest is Snoop Dogg with Wiz Khalifa - not much chance for MC there. Anyway, the AKUS appearance will be available on hulu.com soon enough and the show will repeat on NBC a week from tonight at 3 AM EST (the band will be on then about five minutes before 4 AM).

Probably no MC with Aretha, natch, but someone of her stature who rarely makes TV appearances deserves a notice. Lots of fans of all kinds of music here. Also, I am available if she ever _does_ want mandolin on a recording.  :Wink:

----------


## journeybear

Last minute, I know, but there might be mandolin when Blitzen Trapper plays on Letterman tonight.

Update - no such luck.  :Frown:  Three guitars, no mando. Got psyched by its use in a video or two of theirs. Oh well. Maybe next time.

----------


## journeybear

Gotta rush this out there because of short notice for the first item. All you poor unlucky souls who missed CMA Country Christmas the first time around get a second chance - if you can tear yourself away from football. OK, mixing a bit of sarcasm in there, but nevertheless, if you like these kinds of shows, there will be mandolins here and there. Other  than that, the only MC I can see for this week is the late night repeat of AKUS on Leno from last week, which featured Sam Bush in a supporting role, and Lady Antebellum, which uses OM now and then. Some treats for boomers as well.

12/11
4 PM ABC: CMA Country Christmas

12/12
Today: Terry Fator (amazing ventriloquist, but no MC)
Leno: Alison Krauss & Union Station (~ 3:52 AM EST)
12/13
PBS: Paul Simon: Live at Webster Hall, New York
12/14
GMA: Lady Antebellum
12/15
Live With Kelly: Lady Antebellum
12/16
Letterman: Gary Clark Jr. (for blues fans)

12/19
Live With Kelly: Lady Antebellum
Fallon: Carole King
12/20
Today: Carole King

----------


## journeybear

I see where The Band Perry is in the lineup for the annual Christmas At The White House concert, which will be broadcast Friday 8 PM EST on TNT. I don't have much interest in or patience for these show, but I will record them and scan through later for what performance I do want to see. I have no idea whether they will be playing or only singing, but I do have the set list:

This Christmas and Santa Claus is Coming to Town – Cee Lo Green, Choir
Mistletoe – Justin Bieber
* I'll Be Home For Christmas – The Band Perry, United States Naval Academy Glee Club
Winter Wonderland/Let It Snow – Victoria Justice, Washington Youth Choir
Do You Hear What I Hear – Jennifer Hudson, American Family Choir
Closing Medley:
* Mary, Did You Know? – The Band Perry, Washington Youth Choir, American Family Choir, USNA Glee Club, AFTRA Choir
Away in a Manger – Justin Bieber, Washington Youth Choir, American Family Choir, USNA Glee Club, AFTRA Choir
It Came Upon a Midnight Clear – Victoria Justice, Washington Youth Choir, American Family Choir, USNA Glee Club, AFTRA Choir
Silent Night – Cee Lo Green, Washington Youth Choir, American Family Choir, USNA Glee Club, USNA Glee Club
O Holy Night – Jennifer Hudson, Washington Youth Choir, American Family Choir, USNA Glee Club, AFTRA Choir
* Hark! The Herald Angels Sing – Cast
* Joy to the World – Cast

BTW, it does seem lately that The Band Perry and Lady Antebellum are getting on TV a lot. It's as if bookers have decided they are the go-to acts in case they want a country act. Not complaining - both feature mandolin family instruments, and while they may not be great, they are at least not as annoying as a lot of other current mainstream country performers.

----------


## journeybear

12/19
Live With Kelly:  Lady Antebellum (sometimes the third member plays mandocello, sometimes guitar)
Fallon: Carole King (no MC, but she always brings it)
12/20
Today: Carole King (see above)
12/21
Ferguson: Black Dub (Daniel Lanois' latest project; never know what he'll do next)
Leno Late Night: Lyle Lovett (repeat from 11/8, with MC; airs from 3:05 AM - 4 AM EST, with Lyle near the end)
12/22
O'Brien: Glen Campbell (no MC, but he always brings it, and the farewell tour may be winding down)
Kimmel: Lady Antebellum (repeat from 11/21, with mandocello on first song)
Carson Daly: Laura Marling (British singer/songwriter, could be the next big thing, and actually pretty good, too)
12/23
Leno: Chris Isaak (no MC, but his new album is rockabilly, which fans should enjoy)

----------


## journeybear

Well, no mandocello in Lady Antebellum's performance, but one of the band members took a mandolin break, on a rather nice version of Blue Christmas. BTW, I am very impressed with their professionalism, particularly time management. They are excellent at ending their performances right before the commercial break; whether it means trimming a verse or line or two, they keep their eye on the clock and bring it in, just in time, every time. Very smart.

A few more airings worth mentioning:

12/20
Tavis Smiley: Merle Haggard
12/22
DeGeneres: Lady Antebellum 9/16 (I think this is not MC)
12/23
TS: Alison Krauss (including performance)

Next week Tavis is re-running some shows with musically oriented guests - I think. (Info on this show is often a bit sketchy) They all look familiar, though. If indeed these are reruns, then the Yo-Yo Ma one will include a performance from them Goat Rodeo folks.  :Mandosmiley:  These show dates are my best guesses - they may air in your area _the day before._ Check your local listings.

12/26
Yo-Yo Ma
12/27
Sonny Rollins
12/28
Gloria Estefan
12/29
Harry Belafonte, Pt. 1
12/30
Harry Belafonte, Pt. 2

----------


## allenhopkins

Mandolin -- looked like a cheapo import, played by a "minstrel" -- showed up in the _War Horse_ parody skit on _Saturday Night Live_ *December 17.*  I'm sure it can be watched on-line.

----------


## Ed Goist

The documentary _It Might Get Loud_ featuring Jimmy Page, Jack White & The Edge will air on VH1 this evening at 11pm eastern time. I believe that Page plays the beginning of _The Battle of Evermore_ on a vintage Gibson oval-hole at some point in this documentary, so there's our MC.  :Smile: 
A summary of this documentary (along with future broadcast times for it on VH1) can be found here.

----------


## journeybear

Well, looks like everyone has gone on vacation; maybe I should too. There are a few repeats worth catching, though.

12/27
Tavis Smiley: Yo-Yo Ma (at the end of the interview them Goat Rodeo guys pick one)
Letterman: Steve Martin with Lonesome River Band 11/11 
Kimmel: Lady Antebellum 11/21 (can't remember if the mandocello was featured on this one)
11/25
Letterman: Shelby Lynne 12/6 (no MC, but she's more real than most country artists)

Believe it or not, as far as I can tell there is very little MC on the NBC and ABC New Years Eve broadcasts, though Dick Clark (ABC) will have The Band Perry and has also sprung for Lady Gaga (no MC but always entertaining). But new this year (AFAIK), Fox is offering something called American Country New Year's Eve Live. 11 - 12:30. Has to be a mandolin or two in there. When I find more info I will pass it along, natch.

OK - Appearing are Rodney Atkins, Joe Nichols, “American Idol” runnerup Lauren Alaina and taped performances by Toby Keith and Blake Shelton. And Fox News will have Big & Rich and Trace Adkins. Not expecting much MC there, but maybe it just doesn't matter, and you should be out doing something more fun anyway.  :Grin: 

Read more: http://www.nypost.com/p/entertainmen...#ixzz1hnouuCit

----------


## fatt-dad

any of you alls see Chris Thile on the Kennedy Center Awards show last night?  They gave an award to Yo-Yo Ma and the performance groups included his work with the Goat Rodeo, Silk Road and the more typical longhair stuff.  Chris Thile plays so great, fast, clean, confident, etc.  How do you get there?

f-d

----------


## P.D. Kirby

> any of you alls see Chris Thile on the Kennedy Center Awards show last night?  They gave an award to Yo-Yo Ma and the performance groups included his work with the Goat Rodeo, Silk Road and the more typical longhair stuff.  Chris Thile plays so great, fast, clean, confident, etc.  How do you get there?
> 
> f-d


By making a deal with the Devil?  :Disbelief:

----------


## Psyberbilly

> any of you alls see Chris Thile on the Kennedy Center Awards show last night?  They gave an award to Yo-Yo Ma and the performance groups included his work with the Goat Rodeo, Silk Road and the more typical longhair stuff.  Chris Thile plays so great, fast, clean, confident, etc.  How do you get there?
> 
> f-d


Same directions as the way to get to Carnagie , practice , practice , PRACTICE !! ;-)  Of course a boatload of talent doesn't hurt either,for 99.999% of us , years of 24/7 wouldn't get us there unfortunately . 

I did see that last night , pretty cool to see all of those icons of popular culture in the audience dropping their jaws , taking in what we here on the Cafe LIVE for . In my mind I was seeing their thought bubbles " so THAT is what talent is !! ". Perhaps there is hope . More than likely they were thinking " I wonder if I can have my picture made with the President ...."

----------


## journeybear

Yes, I did. I was working but taped it for later viewing, and scanned the tail end of it on a hunch. They played without Yo-Yo Ma, who was beaming from the balcony, his seat of honor, and the joy radiating from his face was palpable. Pretty obvious why he was involved in this project - he loves music, and loves playing with these guys.

To answer your question, you know how - the same way you get to Carnegie Hall, or the Kennedy Center - practice, practice, practice!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## fatt-dad

yes, the beaming from Yo-Yo was wonderful!  Same for Sonny Rollins, Neil Diamond and that Broadway woman, whom I've never heard of before.  The whole show was fun to watch for sure!

f-d

----------


## journeybear

I could scarcely believe my eyes when I saw this - though I did believe them when I saw no MC upcoming. But this is such a rare occurrence it's worth mentioning:

1/12
Letterman: Johnny Winter

Nuff said!

OK, it's me, there is almost always more  :Wink:  though this is just about last night. Letterman had The Little Willies on which is apparntly a new project including Norah Jones, doing old-style country with a newfangled twist. Awfully good. And over on Conan, Doyle and Debbie, a hilarious raunchy send-up of old Nashville-sound era performers, complete with outlandish Nudie-esque costumery. I think this is from a comedy cabaret act in Chicago, which I guess gets pretty dirty. Hilarious. And available via On Demand (TBS), hence the notice.  :Wink:  Language a bit too colorful for this forum, so go to youtube ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDp3YwBmNLc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKjzolqJwgY

----------


## journeybear

Arcade Fire is on this week's episode of Austin City Limits, and their lead singer, Win Butler, has been known to play a resonator mandolin now and then.

----------


## journeybear

For this week: Zilch. Nada. Rien. Niente. Bupkis. Not a dang thing.  :Crying: 

But there is one TV appearance that puts a smile on my face - Kathleen Edwards on Letterman Tuesday. The Canadian singer/songwriter made a splash on the Americana charts with her debut in 2003 and the killer single "Back To Me." The rest of the album might not have been quite up to the standard of that country-rocker, but the bar was set pretty high. Looking forward to something new from her. Meanwhile, enjoy this (and yes, that is John Doe as the object of her desire):



Say - is it all right for a Canadian artist to be considered Americana? Would he/she have to be Canadiana? Is Americana derived from the term "America" as pertaining to the nation or the continent? What about South America? Never mind that, what about Mexico? Do Mexican musicians make Mexicana music? Where is Doug Sahm when we need him? Or Los Lobos, for that matter. 

Discuss ...  :Whistling:

----------


## Randi Gormley

Well, my husband was watching something last night on one of the major channels that featured ice skaters doing improv to live music and I noticed one of the guys was playing an A model. He told me it was Styx (?)

----------


## journeybear

I know it's hard to believe  :Disbelief:  but yes, there is this one song that Styx does called "Boat On The River," on which Tommy Shaw plays mandolin. It may be just at live shows. Search youtube, you'll find lots of clips, a few just solo. It's actually pretty nice. I understand how you feel - blew my mind when I learned that, also. When I found out I posted a couple of clips somewhere. Hold on ... where's that missing link?  :Confused:

----------


## Kip Carter

> Say - is it all right for a Canadian artist to be considered Americana? Would he/she have to be Canadiana? Is Americana derived from the term "America" as pertaining to the nation or the continent? What about South America? Never mind that, what about Mexico? Do Mexican musicians make Mexicana music? Where is Doug Sahm when we need him? Or Los Lobos, for that matter. 
> 
> Discuss ...


Well I guess living in Africa for a few years as a kid I got this attitude about the term American being something from the United States OF America.  European is anywhere in Europe, African is anywhere in Africa, so why is American just the good ole USA.  Maybe it is because we haven't coined a term for the yanks (nope that wont work cuz the confederates would hate it) as of yet.  The problem is one driven out of the way this country was founded.  Not a country at all, just a collection of little countries hence the term 'United States'. The same could be done in Africa if Sierra Leone, Nigeria, Liberia, and Senigal agreed to live under one central government; we could well have the United States of Africa (Now wouldn't that be confusing....? 2 USA's).  But, NOW what do you call it's citizens of this new central government in Africa?  Africans?  Same problem we have here in the States.. so... what we need is a name to put on our box that is the boarders of these United States of America.  We need a name so we can quit pigging the term American, because after all, that really should belong to anyone from the Cape Horn to the Canadian Yokon.

Way off topic but something to muse about...
Kip...

----------


## Mike Bunting

> Well I guess living in Africa for a few years as a kid I got this attitude about the term American being something from the United States OF America.  European is anywhere in Europe, African is anywhere in Africa, so why is American just the good ole USA.  Maybe it is because we haven't coined a term for the yanks (nope that wont work cuz the confederates would hate it) as of yet.  The problem is one driven out of the way this country was founded.  Not a country at all, just a collection of little countries hence the term 'United States'. The same could be done in Africa if Sierra Leone, Nigeria, Liberia, and Senigal agreed to live under one central government; we could well have the United States of Africa (Now wouldn't that be confusing....? 2 USA's).  But, NOW what do you call it's citizens of this new central government in Africa?  Africans?  Same problem we have here in the States.. so... what we need is a name to put on our box that is the boarders of these United States of America.  We need a name so we can quit pigging the term American, because after all, that really should belong to anyone from the Cape Horn to the Canadian Yokon.
> 
> Way off topic but something to muse about...
> Kip...


SenEgal and Yukon
I appreciate that you appreciate the problem with calling yourselves Americans (as in citizens of the U.S. of American as opposed to living in the America). It has always been a little off-putting to others who share the continents but don't live in the U.S.
  To Journeybear, there is no nation called "America".

----------


## Kip Carter

This is so off topic but fun to think about.. (naming the residents of the USA)... Think Usanians would fly?
Kip...

----------


## Mike Bunting

> This is so off topic but fun to think about.. (naming the residents of the USA)... Think Usanians would fly?
> Kip...


 :Smile:  Works for me. How about Usians?

----------


## journeybear

Guess I asked for it, didn't I?


> Discuss ...


Serves me right!  :Laughing:

----------


## Kip Carter

> Works for me. How about Usians?


That works too! LOL
Kip...

----------


## journeybear

At last, a little MC - an oldie but a goodie. Its a repeat of the Goat Rodeo Guys appearance on The Tonight Show last October 25th. In case you missed it then, or the previous repeat, or the one after that, here it is again.  :Smile:  That is one way to help celebrate Lucinda Williams birthday. As well as Ellen DeGeneres and Matt Utterbach. Who? Oh, just someone I know, great bass player, really nice guy, just saw him back up country whiz kid Hunter Hayes on GMA. Seeing someone I know on TV just makes me smile.  :Smile: 

Other than that, Wilco, a few country spots, and the usual not so much. Keep an eye out for the Austin City Limits with Fleet Foxes. One of them plays a Harmony Batwing on a song or two.

Oh, and just one more thing - The PBS series American Masters is running an episode about the late great Phil Ochs entitled "There But For Fortune." All us old folkies are going to dig that - and you young whippersnappers owe it to yourselves to learn at least this much about this extraordinary talent from the Sixties. You may not recognize the name but you will probably recognize some of his songs.

1/23
Conan: Wilco
1/24
Letterman: The Barr Brothers (repeat from 1/5; no MC, no bass either, but harp and organ, very nice)
1/25
GMA: Kellie Pickler
Ripa: Ingrid Michaelson (plays ukulele)
1/26
Leno: Yo-Yo Ma & Friends 10/25/11
1/27
DeGeneres: Kellie Pickler

----------


## Ed Goist

Seattle alternative folk band Fleet Foxes were featured on this week's episode of _Austin City Limits_.
During three of the songs performed (most notably the last song, which I think was _'Blue Ridge Mountain'_), band members Skye Skjelset, Christian Wargo, and Casey Wescott played a variety on mandolins including a Harmony Batwing and what I think was a Gibson EM-150 e-mando. Good stuff.

----------


## Caleb

> Seattle alternative folk band Fleet Foxes were featured on this week's episode of _Austin City Limits_.
> During three of the songs performed (most notably the last song, which I think was _'Blue Ridge Mountain'_), band members Skye Skjelset, Christian Wargo, and Casey Wescott played a variety on mandolins including a Harmony Batwing and what I think was a Gibson EM-150 e-mando. Good stuff.


I've got this on the DVR but haven't watched it yet.  ACL's been a bit too strange for my taste of late.  The last few acts left me kind of scratching my head.

----------


## journeybear

I have no idea whether Dierks Bentley is still doing his bluegrass tour so can't say for sure there will be MC. But I would say that is a safe bet with The Band Perry.

2/7
Today: Dierks Bentley
2/8
DeGeneres: The Band Perry
Letterman: Dierks Bentley
2/9
Kimmel: Tony Bennett (no MC, but surely worth catching il maestro)
Ferguson: Weird Al Yankovic (prolly no MC; surely AC)

2/14
Fallon: Joss Stone and Dave Stewart (OK, so I like blue-eyed soul)
2/15
DeGeneres: Dierks Bentley
Leno: Punch Brothers (if there ain't MC I'll eat my MCBC)

----------


## Ed Goist

My daughter & I are watching the 'Grammy Pre-Show' on the E! Network.
Taylor Swift just told Ryan Seacrest that she will be performing _Mean_ during the Grammy broadcast tonight, so we should see Mike Meadows and his JBovier F5Z on stage.

----------


## journeybear

Right-e-oh! Good call. And she and the band did a nice job with it. She changed the words at one point to "One day I'll be singing this at the Grammys." And if this was the only reason she chose to do this song, to put the critic who inspired the song in his place, then I would say, mission accomplished! BTW, she has changed her look a bit - grew in her bangs, did something to her eyebrows or something, and maybe she had a real pro makeup job or something, or maybe she has just grown up a little bit since I last saw her, but I have never seen her look so pretty.

Also, they just said that the Band Perry will be playing with Glen Campbell. So there is another mandolin appearance coming up.

PS: This sure does seem to be Adele's year, as predicted.

----------


## journeybear

Typical slim pickin's - what else is new? Couple intersting appearances nonetheless.

2/14
Fallon: Joss Stone and Dave Stewart (OK, so I like blue-eyed soul)
2/15
DeGeneres: Dierks Bentley (seems he has gone back to standard country instrumentation, but you never know ... )
Leno: Punch Brothers (if there ain't MC I'll eat my MCBC)


This is far off the beaten track, but I'll put it out there anyway. Last Monday Jimmy Fallon's listing was "The Best of Late Night With Jimmy Fallon." Skeptical me said, Feh, what do I care, and tuned in after Craig Ferguson's cold open and monologue. Much to my surprise, this was a compilation of his musical bits - not musical guests, but when he comes out as Neil Young and such, and some of these are very good. Like when he as Neil Young and Bruce Soringsteen as his 70s self did "Whip My Hair," or when he and Paul Simon and Stomp did Cecilia, or his surely classic "Tebowie," a mash-up of "Space Oddity" (in Bowie costume) and Tim Tebow lyrics that ran during the playoffs. I'm just saying, some of this is really smart and funny stuff. The whole show was devoted to this, and if things are operating normally, the late night repeat of last week's show will air from 3:04-4:00 AM tonight. Set your VCRs or DVRS or alarm clocks. Zero MC but much hilarity.

----------


## Ed Goist

> Typical slim pickin's - what else is new? Couple intersting appearances nonetheless.
> ...snip...
> 2/15
> ...snip...
> Leno: Punch Brothers (if there ain't MC I'll eat my MCBC)


From The Punch Brothers' Facebook page:
The Punch Brothers will be performing _"New York City"_ (from their upcoming third album, _Who's Feeling Young Now?_) on The Tonight Show with Jay Leno this Wednesday (2/15) on NBC at 11:35pm ET

----------


## journeybear

Just thought I'd bump this up - Punch Brothers, Tonight Show tonight.  :Mandosmiley:  Unless you'd rather see Yelawolf with Kid Rock on Letterman ...  :Whistling:

----------


## Mike Black

> Just thought I'd bump this up - Punch Brothers, Tonight Show tonight.  Unless you'd rather see Yelawolf with Kid Rock on Letterman ...


For all you Dude fans...Chris was playing the Dude instead of the Loar on Leno tonight.

----------


## Beanzy

Noam & Gabe played their socks off in the solos. You can really see how Chris is focussing more on the vocal/frontman bit in this one and letting his mandolin whizz-kid persona take a back seat to the main task in hand.

Did anyone notice Ali Wentworth turn, look down at the mandolin & ask Chris Thile something at the end? 

Any bets on something along the lines of "What's that little guitar you've got?" or do you reckon it'll be "Wow I've always wanted to see one of those 'Dudes' up close" ?  :Smile:

----------


## Lefty3

2/16 Letterman:  Butch Walker and the Black Widows.  It'll be a banjolin on a little track called "Synthesizers."  He's got several songs that feature mandolin and banjolin.

I'll link the music video here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94b3gMZGorc&ob=av3e  If there are any "Dazed and Confused Fans" it features Matthew McConaughey reprising his character "Wooderson" from the film.

----------


## journeybear

Sho' 'nuff - good intel.  :Wink:  After the song Dave shook hands with the band and said to Butch, "You know what that is? That's a mandolin." Butch just laughed, rather than correct Dave. To his credit, at least Dave has gotten this far in his mandolin education. Jay Leno didn't even bother to acknowledge anything when The Punch Brothers were on. Well, anyway, it does have eight strings. And considering how many times people have asked me, "What is that, a banjo?" - and I'm just one of thousands to endure this - this counts as a bit of balancing that out.  :Smile:  Nice song, too.

----------


## Lefty3

> Sho' 'nuff - good intel.  After the song Dave shook hands with the band and said to Butch, "You know what that is? That's a mandolin." Butch just laughed, rather than correct Dave. To his credit, at least Dave has gotten this far in his mandolin education. Jay Leno didn't even bother to acknowledge anything when The Punch Brothers were on. Well, anyway, it does have eight strings. And considering how many times people have asked me, "What is that, a banjo?" - and I'm just one of thousands to endure this - this counts as a bit of balancing that out.  Nice song, too.


Yeah it happens all the time.  I definitely got a kick out of Dave asking Butch, "You know what that is?" I remember when he did the Taylor Swift cover a lot of the younger kids were saying it's a ukulele.  I'm glad you enjoyed the tune.  The past few albums starting with "Sycamore Meadows" has included stuff featuring the mandolin.

----------


## maudlin mandolin

Yesterday evening BBC4 broadcast the first of a new series of Transatlantic Sessions featuring Sam Bush Bela Fleck Alison Krauss Eric Bibb and others. You can watch it again at the BBC iplayer  http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode...s_5_Episode_1/

----------


## journeybear

I see my local PBS station is rerunning the Austin City Limits episode featuring Steve Martin with The Steep Canyon Rangers and Sarah Jarosz this weekend. Mighty fine.  :Mandosmiley:  Check your local listings.

----------


## Ben Milne

> Seattle alternative folk band Fleet Foxes were featured on this week's episode of _Austin City Limits_.
> During three of the songs performed (most notably the last song, which I think was _'Blue Ridge Mountain'_), band members Skye Skjelset, Christian Wargo, and Casey Wescott played a variety on mandolins including a Harmony Batwing and what I think was a Gibson EM-150 e-mando. Good stuff.


One of the Fleet Foxes mandolins... taken on a brief trip to the stage at Falls Festival. Sorry it's a little dark, as i was framing the shot, the SM came along and bulled the drape a little further offstage cutting my light source.
No pic of the Batwing, I was at front of house during the gig.

----------


## Ben Milne

Impressive looking banjolin in the Butch Walker performance on Letterman. 
That said, who knows how it sounded, given the impressive use of the mute button by the mix engineer.

----------


## journeybear

> One of the Fleet Foxes mandolins...


Yep, EM-150, all right. Very cool. Reminds me - I really ought to see about spiffing mine up and putting it back to work. As much fun as I have been having with the MandoBird and as cool and rocking as it looks, the EM-150 has that retro look - and funky pickup - that might be just the thing. Got some extra strings sitting around here, too. Hmmm ...

About the banjolin - could have sworn I heard it at the start, but upon repeated viewings, I'm not so sure. Don't judge the sound guy too harshly - they are awfully pugnacious instruments.  :Grin:  It's true, though, that if a banjolin can't be heard in one of these spots, what hope is there for a mandolin?  :Crying:  BTW, I really like the Dexy's Midnight Runners feel to the proceedings,.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Ben Milne

Hehe I WAS actually complimenting the sound guy... At the same time as subtly touching on the normally pugnacious nature of such instruments.  This one looked to be a large body with a heavy closed back, probably as good as one will find.
 I think it's was there but very low, and probably with good reason.

----------


## Paul Cowham

Just watched the transatlantic sessions on BBC4. As always it's a great programme with wonderful musicians from both sides of the "pond". Usually there is some mandolin on there but not too much but I was really pleased to see Sam Bush on there (also Bela Fleck and Sarah Jarosz) plus the regulars.

They usually have the same musicians on each series so hopefully there will be more Sam Bush. Great to see him play with musicians from the UK including Manchester's own Mike McGoldrick who I've had the pleasure of playing in some pub sessions with.

Not sure if you can download this in the US but the link is here:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b015r5qf

----------


## journeybear

Haven't looked at the whole week yet; just got this far, thought I'd better post it:

2/27
Letterman: Lyle Lovett

The way things go, that might be the whole week's MC right there.  :Wink:   :Disbelief:   :Crying:   :Confused:   :Grin:

----------


## Ben Milne

NMC for Lyle Lovett, he did had a v'cello player keeping the back beat.

----------


## journeybear

Yes, no mandolin, but still mighty fine. Lyle never disappoints. Always worth a look-see.  :Wink: 

In fact, there will be another chance - on The View, Leap Day. You just never know with him, and even if no MC, always worth catching. IMHO, natch.  :Wink: 

Also, The Boss is making two appearances on Fallon this week, Monday and Friday. Better tune in earlier than usual (near the end) or you might miss something, as I did last night, when he did two songs, both new. (Keep in mind these shows repeat the following week in the dead of night, 3:05 - 4 AM.) Also, since this is supposedly "Bruce Springsteen Week," the other performers may be doing his songs, so I'm including them. Probably no MC in any of these, but bound to be worth tuning in.

2/27
Letterman: Lyle Lovett
Fallon: Bruce Springsteen
2/28
Fallon: Kenny Chesney
2/29
View: Lyle Lovett
3/1
Fallon: Elvis Costello
3/2
Fallon: Bruce Springsteen

----------


## journeybear

All I see for this week is Emmylou Harris on The Colbert Report, Comedy Central, on Thursday. Typically there will be an interview segment and one or two songs. No idea about MC Other than that, if you missed any of the "Bruce Sprinsteen Week" broadcasts on Jimmy Fallon (coinciding with the release of his new album, "Wrecking Ball"), they will air again in the usual time slot, 3:04 - 4 AM, all week long. The Boss makes two appearances, Monday (doing two songs) and Friday, when he is the only guest, doing three songs, a lot of chat, and a hilarious cold open, with Jimmy Fallon as Neil Young doing LMFAO's "I'm Sexy And I Know It." Definitely no MC. The intervening shows feature covers of his songs by Kenny Chesney, John Legend, and Elvis Costello. Good stuff. And if you want to catch the Jessie Baylin appearance on Carson Daly people were raving a few weeks back (OK, it was me, but there was agreement from some), that is being rerun tonight. No MC, but much else deserving appreciation (including The Watson Twins on lush harmonies).

----------


## Ed Goist

> ...snip..., and a hilarious cold open, with Jimmy Fallon as Neil Young doing LMFAO's "I'm Sexy And I Know It." ...snip...


Fallon's impersonation of Uncle Neil was just incredible! Scary good...That young man has some talent.

----------


## journeybear

For the life of me, I don't know how he didn't crack up with Bruce (as his 70s self) doing the "wiggle, wiggle, wiggle, wiggle" part, again and again, so earnestly.

A couple weeks ago they ran a Best of Jimmy Fallon show, which turned out o be a collection of these kind of vignettes. An hour of these little treasures, all of which are unannounced and show up early in the show. Since that is often while I am watching Craig Ferguson's monologue, I had missed a bunch of them. A couple, though, I had seen - like Paul Simon and him doing "Cecilia" backed by Stomp, and another Bruce & Neil bit, doing "Whip My Hair," again oh-so-earnestly. Great stuff, Even if no MC.  :Grin:

----------


## journeybear

> All I see for this week is Emmylou Harris on The Colbert Report, Comedy Central, on Thursday.


Oh man - you will want to tune in for this. It's Emmylou with Elvis Costello and Don Fleming, who has something to do with the Alan Lomax archives, talking about the folk process and demonstrating with examples from one of Lomax' own reel-to-reels, followed by a nice enough version of "Mountain Dew." This will repeat at 1:30 AM, 10:00 AM, and 6:30 PM - all times EST - with the segment beginning around 15 minutes in. The show closes with them doing "Goodnight Irene," with Elvis on ukulele - it cuts off, but surely will be available online. All in all, sweet!

----------


## journeybear

As far as this week's offerings go ... Like Spencer Tracy said about Katharine Hepburn in "Pat And Mike" - "There ain't much there, but what's there is cherce."

3/13
DeGeneres: Dierks Bentley with Punch Brothers
Letterman: The Chieftains with The Low Anthem

Nuff said!

----------


## journeybear

Austin City Limits is rerunning the episode featuring Steve Martin and The Steep Canyon Rangers and Sarah Jarosz, at least in my area. Check your local listings.

----------


## journeybear

Pretty much an off week, three in a row now. Notice how this thread has been conspicuous in its absence? No? Well, whatever!  :Mad:   :Grin:   :Whistling:  And it continues this week, even with the ACM awards coming up on Sunday. Usually there is some hype leading up to these shows, with country musicians on the tube, but all I see is Jason Aldean, Alan Jackson, and Toby Keith - on Chelesa Lately  :Disbelief:  - none of whom use mandolin a lot, so I'm not bothering. I bet it will be on the show though (NBC 8 PM Sunday night).

But there's one TV appearance worth mentioning, as it's so rare I can't recall seeing him on the telly since the 60s - Donovan, on Conan, Wed 3/28. Yeah, what does this have to do with mandolin? Not much, really ... just he wrote one of the nicest pop songs about a mandolinist, "The Mandolin Man And His Secret," which of course no one other than me remembers, so I have it for you below. And yeah, it could have used a mandolin on it, should have had it ... yeah, well, so it goes. But the reason he is on the tube is to promote a new album (of course, and I see he has had more than twenty out since I last noticed - back to "Open Road" and "Cosmic Wheels," nearly forty years ago - and his last few have not even charted), but probably more importantly, to publicize his induction into The Rock And Roll Hall Of Fame. He deserves this honor for his contributions to folk/rock, even if he had done nothing other than "Sunshine Superman." Wonder if he will do this rather than something from the new album (recent, actually, released over a year ago). I would be fine with it, and if he wanted to make a really big smash, he should get the studio musicians who played on it to show up. Back then he was working with people like Jimmy Page and John Paul Jones, pre-Zep, both of whom have done some stuff on mandolin. And you thought there was no way this could connect to the mandolin. Ha! You should know by now, all roads lead to the mandolin.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Ed Goist

From the Punch Brothers' Facebook page:
_Rehearsal at the Late Show with David Letterman, our performance will air this Wednesday (4/4) on CBS at 11:35pm ET_

----------


## journeybear

Might as well bump it - Punch Brothers, Letterman tonight.  :Mandosmiley:  

Nothing else even vaguely mandolinny this week, that I can see. Well, OK, vaguely ...

4/4
Kimmel: Lionel Richie and Billy Currington (yes, country, probably no MC)
4/5
DeGeneres: Rascal Flatts (probably no MC)
4/6
Today: cast of the musical, "Once" (might be a mandolin, probably more as a prop than an instrument)
Leno: Rodrigo Y Gabriela (no MC, but some fine guitar playing)

----------


## journeybear

Only one definite mandolin sighting this week, in a context that it probably not going to be too in keeping with many people's tastes. So it goes. Also a maybe, and some other cool stuff worth mentioning ...

4/9
Conan: Tim Minchin (hilarious Australian comedian and piano player)
Leno: Esperanza Spalding (jazz bassist and singer)
Daly: Jessie Baylin (very cool upcoming singer/songwriter)
4/10
Today: Carole King
Degeneres: Bonnie Raitt (hasn't been on the tube in almost three years)
Letterman: Shooter Jennings (you never know what Waylon's son is up to, but it's usually good)
4/11
CBS This Morning: Carole King
4/12
View: Shooter Jennings
Leno: Feist (known for inventive instrumentation in her arrangements; this is the maybe)
4/13
9-11 4 ACM Presents: Lionel Richie and Friends -- In Concert (country pairings on Richie's songs, including The Band Perry; whether anyone has the interest and patience to slog through what will probably be yet another schlocky ACM production for just one song is up to them, but so far Richie's appearances on talk shows with a few of these participants have been good)
Letterman: Bonnie Raitt

----------


## journeybear

No mandolins in sight, but some pretty cool stuff, if you are into that baby boomer rock stuff. Bonnie Raitt is out doing promo for her first album in seven years, Ron Wood is making a very rare TV appearance, and Jimmy Fallon show is repeating the appearances by The Boss from a couple moths back. Two songs on Monday, and the whole show on Friday. This one features a hilarious bit with Fallon as Neil Young and Bruce as himself (in 70s style). Great stuff!

4/16
Colbert: Bonnie Raitt
Fallon: Bruce Springsteen & the E Street Band (from 2/27)
4/17
GMA: Bonnie Raitt
Ripa: Ron Wood
4/20
Fallon: Bruce Springsteen & the E Street Band (from 3/2)

----------


## journeybear

OK, short notice but pretty sure. Jason Mraz had a mandolinist with him yesterday on Ellen; I assume he will do the same song the same way on Kimmel tonight.

----------


## johnny

Trampled by Turtles will be on David Letterman tonight!

----------


## journeybear

Thanks for the heads-up! Last I checked (yesterday!) Tom Waits was scheduled. These things happen.

----------


## MacStevenXIII

> Thanks for the heads-up! Last I checked (yesterday!) Tom Waits was scheduled. These things happen.


_
"Trampled by Turtles and Poliça owe Tom Waits a great big thank-you, besides the obvious gratitude every rock musician who doesn't sing fluff owes the howling Rock and Roll Hall of Famer. The two ascending Minnesota bands each picked up the national TV spots that Waits postponed this week, for reasons not explained."_

http://www.startribune.com/entertain...148687645.html

----------


## journeybear

Aha! Well, them Trampled fellers did all right, though I must say I was a mite perplexed by a couple things. A cello, for one, then I noticed there was also a guitarron, so the low end was covered. And the banjo player was using a flat pick.  :Disbelief:  Can't recall ever seeing that outside of a Dixieland band. So he was cross-picking in the slow first half of the song, then went into a straight strum. Not your usual approach. If they were looking for a way to make an impression on the unsuspecting, to do the unusual and thus stick out, I reckon they did. And this song wasn't typical bluegrass either, despite how Dave introduced them. Well, hey, they got on network TV, which is more than 99.99% of bluegrass bands can say.  :Smile:

----------


## Beanzy

For UK viewers Jack White is on Later With Jools Holland, Friday 27th April, 23:05 on BBC Two (England, Northern Ireland only)
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p00rgqlv 

Does anyone have info on his mandolin player?

(Also a totally inspired piece with the Chieftans and The Carolina Chocolate drops doing "Pretty Little Girl" http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p00rgq18 )

....unfortunately I don't think the BBC player will do non UK service providers.

----------


## johnny

> Aha! Well, them Trampled fellers did all right, though I must say I was a mite perplexed by a couple things. A cello, for one, then I noticed there was also a guitarron, so the low end was covered. And the banjo player was using a flat pick.  Can't recall ever seeing that outside of a Dixieland band. So he was cross-picking in the slow first half of the song, then went into a straight strum. Not your usual approach. If they were looking for a way to make an impression on the unsuspecting, to do the unusual and thus stick out, I reckon they did. And this song wasn't typical bluegrass either, despite how Dave introduced them. Well, hey, they got on network TV, which is more than 99.99% of bluegrass bands can say.


The cello was an extra; not one of the band members, though a cello was used in recording the song.  

guitarron,-  are you talking about the acoustic bass?  looks like a big guitar.  Trampled by Turtles used to tell people they weren't a bluegrass band, but no one believed them so I think they gave up.  Not a bluegrass band, but when you play those instruments, most people assume you are I guess.   They are my favorite band though.

----------


## journeybear

> guitarron,-  are you talking about the acoustic bass?  looks like a big guitar.


Yes, though maybe I did not pronounce it correctly - _guitarron_.  :Smile:  Very popular with mariachi bands. Not much bigger than a guitar but an octave lower. May soon be replaced by those baritone uke-sized ones. Or not.  :Wink:

----------


## journeybear

Finally - some genuine MC!  :Mandosmiley: 

4/30
Leno: Steve Martin and Steep Canyon Rangers

And next week:

5/11
Leno: Sara Watkins

----------


## Ed Goist

Posted today on the Facebook page of Brett Byers (of Weber Guitars & Mandolins):

_"Be on the lookout for a custom Weber Black Ice mandolin tonight on David Letterman. I posted pics of it a few weeks ago. It will be played by Jimmy Herman, a member of Carrie Underwoods band. It's the one with the elk skull inlay on the peghead."_

----------


## journeybear

Well, I didn't see it. Maybe if there's a second song they did for web only. This was everything so many folks around here hate about current country - bad 80s rock, down to everyone wearing black, even black leather and chains, you know, that faux biker look.  :Cool:  Even Carrie, whose black clothes really made her platinum blonde hair pop. And even if there were a mandolin, it wold have been buried beneath the wall of sound - four guitars, plus pedal steel and organ. Eh.

----------


## journeybear

Tell ya what, though - Carrie is out on a promo tour, and she may yet do a song with a mandolin. I tend to doubt it, as she seems the type who is quite happy to toe the company line and flog the new single. But while there's life there's hope, and this thread is all about hope. (Yes, it's also all about hopeless, sometimes.  :Wink:  ) So to that end:

5/1
Good Morning America: Carrie Underwood
The View: Lady Antebellum (sometimes an OM shows up)
5/2
Fallon: Lady Antebellum
5/3
Good Morning America: Norah Jones (you never know what she will do)
5/4
Fallon: Kathleen Edwards (if you like your Americana Canadian; I do)

5/7
The View: Norah Jones
Fallon: Brian Wilson and Mike Love (boomers alert)
5/9
Fallon: Mick Taylor (yes, the missing Roling Stone; sitting in with the band, not sure if he gets a feature)
5/10
Letterman: Edward Sharpe and the Magnetic Zeroes (interesting outfit with novel notions regarding instrumentation
Kimmel: Carrie Underwood

----------


## bobby bill

I don't see it mentioned - but I was told this morning that the Goat Rodeo Sessions will play live Friday May 25, 2012 at 8:00 on PBS.  Suppose some confirmation would be in order.

----------


## journeybear

You realize, this is the Mandolin Café, and what you want, you get. (Sometimes some extra stuff you probably didn't want as well, but still ...)

OK, here's what I have found so far. On 1/31 Goat Rodeo played at House Of Blues in Cambridge MA. This was simulcast and also recorded for later broadcast by WGBH, the Boston PBS station. WGBH has a long history of producing music broadcasts, so this comes as no surprise to me. It looks like it will be broadcast 5/25 and 5/29 - there; check your local listings.

This is from the May WGBH program guide, page 11.

----------


## journeybear

As always, I can't say whether there will be any actual MA (mandolin appearance) this week, but I can offer a little MC.  :Wink: 

5/7
View: Norah Jones (no MC but she has fans here)
Fallon: The Beach Boys (The Boys are back!)*
Daly: Jessie Baylin (no MC but there is some buzz about her around here; if The Watson Twins are with her there will some fine harmony singing)
5/9
DeGeneres: Carrie Underwood (rumor of MC)
Fallon: Mick Taylor (ex-Stones guitarist in rare TV appearance)
5/10
Letterman: Edward Sharpe and the Magnetic Zeroes (known for imaginative instrumentation)
Leno: Sara Watkins (has worked with mandolinists sometimes)
Kimmel: Carrie Underwood

* OK. Several years ago I was playing at a club here, where there is no barrier between performer and audience - heck, a corner of the bar is barely two meters away - so people tend to just mosey on up and chat. One day a middle-aged guy came up while we were taking a little breather and started talking mandolins, for almost ten minutes - he seemed not only interested but knowledgeable, and this was so much more welcome than the usual "What is that, a ukulele?" We shook hands and he went back to his friends. The bartender motioned me to come over, and said, "Do you know who that is?" I shook my head." He said, "That's Al Jardine, from The Beach Boys." You could have knocked me over with a feather! I hadn't recognized him at all. Nice to know there is some awareness of our beloved instrument in one of the biggest bands ever, even if they have never used it (AFAIK). Maybe someday ... Wouldn't it be nice?

----------


## journeybear

Just a reminder - Sara Watkins on Leno tonight.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Darren Bailey

British viewers - Chris Thile with Punch Brothers playing a couple of songs on Later tonight Friday 11th May. They were live earlier in the week and sounded good.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Hi Darren - I stayed up to watch the Punch Brothers on the Jools Holland show - i wish i hadn't ,'nuff said !!,
                                                                                                                                                Ivan

----------


## Kevin McELvanney

Will be watching Jools Holland tonight. Not a fan of the recent material Ivan? I've yet to hear the whole album. Just heard a few bits and pieces so far.
Kevin

----------


## journeybear

We are looking at a week of No MC TV - zilch, nada, bupkis - but a few bright spots nevertheless:

5/14
CBS This Morning: Tenacious D
OBrien: Doyle and Debbie (rockabilly funsters)
Fallon: Willie Nelson ('nuf said)
Letterman: Tenacious D
5/15
OBrien: Gregg Allman
Leno: Santana
Fallon: Tenacious D
5/18
Leno: Tenacious D
5/19
SNL: Mick Jagger host; Foo Fighters, Arcade Fire, Jeff Beck, and presumably Mick musical guests

And Craig Ferguson is offering a week's worth of shows from a recent trip to Scotland, and every night music from The Imagineers. Should be entertaining if nothing else, much as was last year's trip to France.

----------


## journeybear

Conspicuous in its absence - last week. Nothing going on. Although ... If any of you have been getting a performance/architecture series on your PBS station called "Live From The Artists Den" (pairs musicians with interesting venues), the episode featuring Iron & Wine came around here, and there was a lot of mandolin in there. Might be coming up for you. Check your local listings.

Real slim pickings, but one definite. Obviously there'll be mandolin in the appearance by The Band Perry on Friday's Today Show. They have the bad luck of being up against Brad Paisley on GMA, who I think is a lot more interesting, even without MC. But Merle Haggard on Monday's Today Show is whom I want to see the most. Always like to see what The Hag is up to, even if he's only in to chat (as the listing implies).

5/28
Today: Merle Haggard
6/1
GMA: Brad Paisley
Today: The Band Perry

----------


## journeybear

Don't see any mandolins coming on the tube this week. A few possibly interesting offerings nonetheless.

6/5
9 ABC: Concert for the Queen: A Diamond Jubilee Celebration Hosted By Katie Couric; with Sir Elton John, Sir Paul McCartney, Tom Jones, Annie Lennox, Kylie Minogue, Stevie Wonder, will.i.am, Jessie J.
Leno: Chris Robinson Brotherhood (something new from singer of The Black Crowes, I suppose)
Kimmel: Edward Sharpe and the Magnetic Zeros (odd, offbeat, often enjoyable)
6/6
Leno: The Beach Boys (yes, they're back)
Fallon: Leon Redbone sits in with the band (too bad we won't get to hear most of what he does, but there should be some cool stuff)

Also, my local PBS station is running a special called Chris Isaak Live: Beyond the Sun, originally ran two months ago. If you're a fan like I am, this ought to be cool. Bound to be broken up by pledge breaks.

----------


## Mike Bunting

Anybody see the mandolin backing up Eric Idle singing "Always Look at The Bright Side of Life" on Graham Norton. Yes, a real mandolin on TV.

----------


## Zeke Chandler

Direct quote from The Del McCoury Band on his facebook.

"TV ALERT: Del will be appearing on Letterman tomorrow night with Jerry Douglas to promote Jerry's new album."

----------


## journeybear

Nice going!  :Mandosmiley:  That looks like a late schedule change. They moved tonight's booking to tomorrow and put him on instead. It's just listed as Jerry Douglas, still. There was nothing worth noting this week when I looked so I didn't even bother to post. I mean, I thought of mentioning Patti Smith on Letterman tonight, with Bootsy Collins sitting in with the band (guess the 70s are back), or The Beach Boys on GMA Friday, or Norah Jones on Fallon tomorrow and Today Friday, but ...  :Whistling:

----------


## journeybear

Also - if you are up late, Josh Turner did a song in the last hour of The Today Show (the one hosted by the extremely annoying, inexplicably employed Kathie Lee Gifford and the eternally exasperated Hoda Kotb), and there was a mandolin in the band. As usual, couldn't hear it, but in the instrumental the guy got to take a nice little ride on it. And the clip-on tuner didn't affect it, that I could hear.  :Wink:  I say all this because this gets rebroadcast (again, inexplicably, as the hosts make it nearly unbearable, but I guess this is some desperate attempt to build viewership and boost ratings) after Last Call With Carson Daly, at 2:05 AM Eastern. The song will thus show up around 2:58 AM, but you may want to tune in a bit early so you don't miss the ladies fawning over the hunk (if that's your sort of thing). If you miss it, rest easy - it was all right but not the ultimate. Still, nice to see a double shot of mandolins on the tube today.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

Well, it was nice, but it was just Del and a fiddler I didn't recognize backing up Jerry - no Ronnie, no mandolin - plus a drummer, Will Lee and Paul Shaffer from the band on bass and organ, doing Leadbelly's "On A Monday" .... So bluegrass it wasn't. Nice and funky, and Jerry sang well, better than I thought he could, it just wasn't bluegrass. Not that there's anything wrong with it - you can do a lot more with dobro than bluegrass, same as mandolin. Just so ya know ...

----------


## journeybear

Just a few things - tonight, a repeat of the Tonight Show from 6/20 - Joe Henry with Lisa Hannigan backing him on some sort of mandolin-like instrument. Also, tomorrow morning Bonnie Raitt will be on CBS This Morning (formerly The Early Show). No MC, but so what? This may sound a bit far-fetched, but tonight on Fallon they are repeating the show from 6/8, which started right off with Carly Rae Jepsen playing an unplugged version of her ubiquitous pop hit Call Me Maybe with Jimmy Fallon and The Roots all huddled around. Maybe this song is like nails on a blackboard for some, but I think it's a charming trifle (Billboard magzine calls it the hit of the summer), but this rendition is relly nice. It's a cold open, so stay tuned in after the Tonight Show - a nice one-two punch. And Friday, Ringo Starr will be on CBS This Morning (formerly The Early Show). No MC, but so what?

7/4
Leno: Joe Henry with Lisa Hannigan 6/20
Fallon: Carly Rae Jepsen with Jimmy Fallon and The Roots 6/8
7/5
CBS This Morning: Bonnie Raitt
7/6
CBS This Morning: Ringo Starr

----------


## journeybear

Sorry in case anyone tuned in for the Caryl Rae Jepsen dealio I mentioned - its tomorrow night. Well, tonight, by now. Tonight - well last night, by now, I guess - was the show that has her actual full-band performance. But she hung around and taped the cold open performance I mentioned, which was originally broadcast the following day, and which will be rebroadcast tomorrow night - well, tonight - well, you know! Anyway, it's cool because the stripped-down instrumentation included things like the keyboard parts being played on melodica and accordion, stuff like that. Reminded me of when Jimmy Kimmel took Feist and her band and a few audience members on a city bus, driving around LA at night. Sometimes when you reduce the ornamentation the song comes through clearer. Nay be of minor interest here, but it was pretty cool all the same.

So ...

7/4
Leno: Joe Henry with Lisa Hannigan 6/20
7/5
CBS This Morning: Bonnie Raitt
Fallon: Carly Rae Jepsen with Jimmy Fallon and The Roots 6/8
7/6
CBS This Morning: Ringo Starr

As you were ...  :Whistling:

----------


## Ben Milne

Hey JB are you slipping?  
Last night's Letterman performance was actually a rerun of Josh Turner from an August episode featuring a picker on a Collings Mandolin.  
Dave seems to have a soft spot for the mandolin, wrapping up he even asks the picker what kind it is and confirms that it is a good one.

----------


## journeybear

Yep, really slipping. Got some serious stuff to contend with and just, well ... Yeah, this was nice, especially showing that Dave has learned what a mandolin is over the years. At least he isn't asking, ''What is that, a mandolin?'' any more. Also, there was a mandolin prominently featured in a band called Imagine Dragons hat was on Jimmy Kimmel last week. In fact, mandolin kicked it off, the guy looped it, and then switched to guitar while the riff kept running around. 

But I'm going to beg off on missing these. Unfamiliar with the latter, and the former falls under the category of country-so-maybe-mandolin, and I am tired of being the boy who cried wolf on those. (But even so, I see Josh Turner will be on the Today Show next Wednesday, 9/19. I'm pretty sure fiddle is that guy's main instrument, though he certainly seemed to know what he was doing.) So though I could mention that Kix Brooks is on Good Morning America today, and Little Big Town will be on Ellen tomorrow, I won't. Just because they're country doesn't mean there will be a mandolin, or even that there could be, just potentially a higher probability.  :Wink:

----------


## journeybear

In fact, yes - just tuned in and there is a mandolin being played in Kix Brooks' band as they warm up and tease their performance on Good Morning America. Can't say whether it will be good, whether it will be heard, or whether it will be played or whether the guy will switch to fiddle - but there it is.

PS: Yep - for the song the guy switched to second electric guitar. See what I mean? So it goes - oh well! But at least now we know why Ronnie Dunn did the lead singing ...  :Whistling:

----------


## journeybear

Gotta watch it with the smarty-pants comments - sometimes they come true. Much to my surprise - again - there was a mandolin in Little Big Town's band when they played on Ellen. Warning - the guy uses some sort of pitch-shifter effect. A bit weird, but there it is. Kind of a slinky little number, by the way. 




Looks like I had better go back to being inclusive with my notices.  :Whistling:

----------


## journeybear

I can guarantee there will be mandolins on the tube tonight, at some point during the three hour telecast of the CMA Music Festival on ABC. Not only are the odds overwhelmingly in favor of this, the event is being co-hosted by Kimberly Perry of The Band Perry, and  it would be highly unlikely if they did not do at least one song. Yes, I'm sure there will be a lot of other stuff to slog through, but this is why PIP was invented.  :Wink:  Or, if you are old school (like me), this is where having two TVs comes in handy. Just sayin' ...  :Whistling: 

Other than that, there are a few country acts up this week, some of which have been sporing mandolins lately. A couple of good olkd standbys for us baby boomers - Bonnie Raitt and ZZ Top, though I admit I will be more interested in Jay's headliner guest, Zooey Deschanel.  :Wink: 

9/17

8-11 ABC CMA Music Festival
Leno: Rascal Flatts
9/18
Ellen: Carly Rae Jepsen
9/19
Today: Josh Turner
Leno: Big & Rich
9/20
Leno: Bonnie Raitt
9/21
Leno: ZZ Top

----------


## lespaul_79

Great thread.

----------


## Mike Bunting

Nothin'!

----------


## journeybear

Actually, mandolins have been showing up plenty on this show. In addition to The Band Perry, Little Big Town and a few other bands have featured them. And there's still an hour to go. I'm not saying the music is what a lot of people here like - it's mostly slick modern Nashville corporate country - but hey, they're still mandolins on the tube, which is almost always nice to see.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Mike Bunting

> Actually, mandolins have been showing up plenty on this show. In addition to The Band Perry, Little Big Town and a few other bands have featured them. And there's still an hour to go. I'm not saying the music is what a lot of people here like - it's mostly slick modern Nashville corporate country - but hey, they're still mandolins on the tube, which is almost always nice to see.


I don't particularly like to see mandolins dumbed down.

----------


## journeybear

How are they being dumbed down? Are you watching the show? What are you talking about? 

Listen. The more people see and hear mandolins, the more likely more people are going to learn about them and hopefully like them. That would be just fine with me. That's one of the main reasons for this thread - putting the word out, in some small way - and while it may pale in significance with what others may be doing to further public awareness of the mandolin, at the worst it's innocuous. I don't see what is to be gained by negativity.

----------


## journeybear

Almost missed this - Little Big Town on Jimmy Fallon tonight. Assuming they'll do their current single, which features a lot of mandolin. Also, Hunter Hayes on Jimmy Fallon Friday night. Finally Neil Young on Letterman tomorrow night - chat only, but could be interesting.

----------


## journeybear

OK - Probably no MC, but the musical guest listed for Letterman tonight is Jamey Johnson with Alison Kraus. I don't believe JJ uses mandolin much, and while AK could fiddle around with a mandolin if she wanted I've never known her to - but I expect it might be worth tuning in anyway.

Heads up - next weekend Bonnie Raitt wil be on Austin City Limits, splitting it with Mavis Staples.

----------


## journeybear

Almost let this one slip past me - The Lumineers on Letterman tonight.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

Oh yeah - Punch Brothers (and Civil Wars) on Austin City Limits this weekend. MC guaranteed!   :Mandosmiley: Or I'll eat my hat. And it's a Mandolin Café ball cap, worn daily for months, so it will be extra tasty. And tender.  :Popcorn:

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## mandolinlee

journeybear - Recorded the Austin City Limits, listened today. Would like to hear some thoughts and comments about Punch Brothers,  'specially Mr. Thile's performance. I will reserve my comments, as they may not be too popular!
Lee

----------


## journeybear

I ain't sayin' nothin' 'bout it, 'cause I probably agree with you. I'm not a traditionalist, mind you - I play electric more than acoustic, for one, and am all for working atonal, non-musical sounds into the mix, though always in the service of the song - but I am song-oriented, which would be traditionalistic in this context. Whoops! I said I wasn't going to say nothing ... darn them double negatives!  :Whistling: 

Interesting pairing them with The Civil Wars. Some people over the CMAs thread have wondered why they were even nominated for awards in country music - whether what they do is country rather than folk, whether they get any airplay on country radio - and I see their points. They too seemed more interested in producing extravagant harmonies woth overwrought performances rather than just singing songs with recognizable lyrics and clear melodies and harmonies. A lot of overdone fussiness and a triumph of technique over content. Wait - which band was I talking about? I'm confused ...  :Confused: 

But I taped it anyway; it's in the archives. I may return to it any time I want. And tastes do change.

----------


## mandolinlee

Interesting that the Punch Brothers were introduced as ?Bluegrass?
Lee

----------


## journeybear

Actually, the introduction was, "a quintet that takes a progressive approach to bluegrass." And that's from the show, not the band. May or may not have been approved by the band. That's as much a nod to the instrumentation as anything else. An acoustic band led by a mandolinist must be bluegrass. Right?  :Wink:

----------


## Mike Bunting

Alabama Shakes, Carolina Chocolate Drops Bonnie Raitt in Austin City Limits right now. And
Performers included in this very special broadcast are some of the best and brightest rising stars of Americana, as well as legendary icons who helped define the genre: Bonnie Raitt, Alabama Shakes, Booker T. Jones, Carolina Chocolate Drops, Hayes Carll with Cary Ann Hearst, Guy Clark, Jason Isbell and the 400 Unit, John Hiatt, Kasey Chambers & Shane Nicholson, Tom T. Hall with Lee Ann Womack and Peter Cooper, The Mavericks, Richard Thompson, and an all-star finale tribute to Levon Helm.
Damn, that's fine!

----------


## Mike Bunting

Is that Shawn Camp playing mando with Guy Clark?

----------


## journeybear

> Damn, that's fine!


Lucky you! We had a repeat here. Hope we get that episode next week.

----------


## Mike Bunting

Even had another mandolin on it too, some guy named Sam Bush.

----------


## J. Galoshes Esq.

The soundtrack for Ken Burns' new documentary "The Dust Bowl" is like 90% mando  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

Punch Brothers on Conan tonight. 'Nuff said!  :Mandosmiley: 

That's all I see for mandolin this week, though I haven't checked in a few days. Bonnie Raitt on The View Wednesday.

----------


## journeybear

I see Bonnie Raitt is on Fallon tonight, too. Also, since going country, Darius Rucker has had mandolin in his band sometimes. He'll be on Leno tomorrow. Oh, and if The Polyphonic Spree show up again - Last night on Leno, the berobed ones included a mandolin in their rendition of John Lennon's "Happy Xmas (War Is Over)."

Apropos of nothing, just in case anyone finds these thing interesting: One of our local PBS stations is running something called "Simon & Garfunkel: America," a show that dates back to *1969!* I have no idea whether that will be aired anywhere else, but that should beat the pants off of any of the reunion/nostalgia shows they are so fond of bradcasting during pledge periods.

----------


## journeybear

A bit off-track here, but ...

9 CBS 35th Annual Kennedy Center Honors: Buddy Guy, actor Dustin Hoffman, comic David Letterman, ballerina Natalia Makarova, rock band Led Zeppelin; Caroline Kennedy hosts.

I don't think them Zep boys will play, and even if they do, I seriously doubt JPJ will break out a mandolin, but there should be a good brief retrospective.

----------


## JEStanek

I caught some of Jack White on Austin City Limits last night after Downton Abbey.  There was mando featured.  It was lost in the loud low-fi mix that is Jack white but it was there.  In Blunderbuss you could hear it...



Jamie

----------


## journeybear

Now that the week of reruns that constitutes most talk show offerings while hosts are on vacation at the start of the year have passed (diagram _this_ sentence!), a few interesting appearances are coming up.

1/9
O'Brien: Imagine Dragons (I think they have a mandolin)
Letterman: Ray Wylie Hubbard (rare TV appearance by this venerable Texas singer-songwriter
1/10
O'Brien: ZZ Ward (some people around here like her, forget why at the moment)
1/11
Leno: Rodriguez (focus of the fascinating documentary, "Searching For Sugar Man;" recorded two albums late 60s/early 70s that are forgotten almost everywhere but somehow revered in South Africa; possibly being lured out of self-imposed retirement, just a bit)

----------


## Pasha Alden

Thanks Journeybear

Good to hear about these shows, even though I can't watch.  I actually think I have come across some of the names of mentioned musicians here in the cafe.  

Best and hope the show is a good one - sure it will be.  

Vanillamandolin

----------


## journeybear

If you can't get these shows streaming on the internet, look for clips to show up a day or two later on youtube. If they're on NBC (Leno and Fallon) they will only be at hulu.com - NBC is very proprietary about their products. That restriction may be relaxed outside US jurisdiction, but I'd be surprised.

----------


## j dik

Trampled by Turtles will be on Conan O'Brien tonight, Wednesday the 16th. They've been on Lettermen and Craig Ferguson so far this year, where they played their songs Alone and Walt Whitman, respectively. I hope this time they play their most popular song, Wait So Long.

For those who haven't heard of them, they're a band from Duluth, MN. They're not really a bluegrass band, but most label them as such due to TBT's choice of instruments. Check em out!

----------


## journeybear

I have felt ambivalent about them, till now. Now I think they are annoying. At least their performance of this song was. I felt just like the Archduke of Austria in "Amadeus" - too many notes! This is the most frantic, overplayed  performance I can recall. I am not impressed by people slinging lots of notes around. It's a song, not a race. This would have been so much better in half time. At least it was over quickly.  :Wink:

----------

Mike Bunting

----------


## Mike Bunting

What a load of nonsense! (That "music" not JB's post.)

----------

journeybear, 

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## keebler

so melodic... I'm surprised that banjo player didn't bust into some fingertapping

----------


## journeybear

Ha! Thanks - I was afraid it might just be me and my tastes. I felt like dredging up the "Mandolin Abuse" thread (or whatever I called it), but it was drowned out by the banjo and fiddle so I can't tell how badly it was treated.  :Grin: 

PS: "Worst (Mis)Use Of A Mandolin." Perhaps its time has come ...  :Whistling:

----------


## MandoTyro

Trampled by Turtles - Ugh!

Looks like they are still in shock over the incident with the turtle... :Whistling:

----------


## journeybear

Tonight on SNL: The vivacious and naturally talented Jennifer Lawrence hosts, fresh off her Golden Globe win for best actress. Oh yeah, musical guest - The Lumineers.  :Mandosmiley: 

And for non-MC musical offerings - Norah Jones on ACL. A good Saturday night to not have a gig.  :Wink:

----------


## journeybear

Some definite MC this week, plus, as usual, some hopefully interesting other stuff.

1/21
Kimmel: Brad Paisley (repeat from 1/9) - yes, mandolin in the band, over by the gospel choir. Tune in early for the interview, which includes a hilarious pre-taped bit
1/22
O'Brien: The Lone Bellow (not sure what their deal is, but a friend recommends them)
Leno: Ben Harper with Charlie Musselwhite (just nice to see the great blues harp player out and about)
1/24
Leno: Kenny Loggins and Blue Sky Riders (no idea about MC, but with that band name, could be)
1/25
Leno: The Grascals (defnite MC)
Fallon: Eli Young Band (repeat from 1/11) - forget if there was a mandolin

BTW, about SNL: I forgot there was a connection between Jennifer Lawrence and The Lumineers. Their song, "Ho Hey" - the first one they did Saturday, the one that included mandolin - is featured in her movie, "Silver Lining Playbook." So yes, there are mandolins in Hollywood.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

Yes - there _is_ a mandolin in The Lone Bellow. The videos I've seen show them to be a little more of the strum-and-sing type of band than I usually like, but they sound OK. And it's always nice to see a mandolin on the tube. (I know she's just singing on the second one; I just like the song.) That's tonight on Conan.

----------


## journeybear

Been a while. Bit of not much going on in this area, along with bands known for using mandolin showing up without one and vice versa, plus being a bit busy in real life - that is, my OWN mandolin appearances, on this side of the camera. Anyway, still not a lot, but something of a must-see coming right up:

2/25
Letterman: Emmylou Harris and Rodney Crowell (I mean, really! They have a new album out. Mandolin or not, a must-see)
Leno: Robert Randolph and The Slide Brothers (OK, no MC, but RR really rips pedal steel)
Kimmel: Ryan Bingham (probably no MC, but he's pretty cool)
2/26
Tavis Smiley: Taj Mahal (Oh, The stories he could tell! PBS, so check your listings)
Daly: Family of the Year (They throw everything into the mix, so maybe MC)
2/27
Good Morning America: Lady Antebellum (sometimes MC)
3/1
DeGeneres: Bonnie Raitt (no MC, but a must-see)
Letterman: Sound City Players with Dave Grohl and Stevie Nicks (repeat from 2/12; fascinating project based on reviving a great old recording studio)

And also on PBS: This season of American Masters kicks off with "Sister Rosetta Tharpe: The Godmother of Rock & Roll." If you think you know all about where rock 'n' roll came from and you don't know about her, guess again. Her guitar sound was an essential element, and the way she integrated gospel into a secular art form was a crucial development. Another must-see. Check your local listings.

----------


## Geoff B

Tomorrow night, 2/26, Jimmy Kimmel.  Musical guest is Churchill, a band out of Denver, playing a mandolin I built!

----------


## DataNick

Don't mean to go off thread, but this weekend I saw the chick flick "Safe Haven" with my girlfriend. At the end of the movie in the town 4th of July  celebration scene, a country/americana band is playing and the camera pans and does a nice closeup of the mando player, and a close shot on his F5 style mando. Of course I immeadiately pointed it out to my girlfriend who just smiled...

----------


## journeybear

Good to hear that. Not just that a mandolinist has a girlfriend  :Wink:  who tolerates not only his instrument but also his attitude about "chick flicks,"  :Wink:  but that mandolin has shown up in another movie. Just so you know, I also created this thread for that kind of information - FWIW, of course.  :Whistling:  I've seen the ads for "Safe Haven," looks nice, waiting for it to come around. Anyway ...

----------

DataNick

----------


## Geoff B



----------


## journeybear

I know, huh? A pleasant surprise! Between them and The Lumineers, suddenly bands from Colorado with mandolins in the lineup are making a bit of a splash.  :Mandosmiley:  I am this close to starting a thread about this ...

----------


## journeybear

Hold the presses! This just in: PBS is running a tribute concert to Levon Helm called "Love For Levon."

_A concert honoring Levon Helm's life and music features performances by Warren Haynes, Gregg Allman, Dierks Bentley, Mavis Staples, John Hiatt, David Bromberg, Joan Osborne, Joe Walsh, Rogers Waters, My Morning Jacket and Amy Helm._

Bound to be some mandolin in there, by Amy and/or others, but more importantly, some great music from some great musicians. Apparently we have just slid into yet another fundraising campaign month here, and we are only getting this once, tonight, but I am so glad I happened to see that.

----------

Paul Merlo

----------


## Paul Merlo

> Hold the presses! This just in: PBS is running a tribute concert to Levon Helm called "Love For Levon."
> 
> _A concert honoring Levon Helm's life and music features performances by Warren Haynes, Gregg Allman, Dierks Bentley, Mavis Staples, John Hiatt, David Bromberg, Joan Osborne, Joe Walsh, Rogers Waters, My Morning Jacket and Amy Helm._


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Love_for_Levon

Track 3 features one of my favorite mandolin players.  Thanks for the heads up, JB.

How did I not know about this already? (I ask)

----------


## journeybear

I don't know. I don't know how I missed it when it first ran in December.  :Confused:  I'm just glad I was checking the listings for PBS last night, as I'd seen they were running a concert by The Who - "Live in Texas 1975" - and this was right after that. Both great shows. They really butchered the The Who one though - a two hour concert trimmed to 38 minutes  :Disbelief:  to fit into a one hour time slot with fundraising pitches. They left A LOT out. "Love For Levon" was edited, too, of course, but much less drastically. So it goes with PBS ...

----------


## journeybear

Sorry, folks, a little late on this. Maybe you tuned in to Letterman last night, anyway. If you did, you saw the guy from The Band Perry playing an electric resonator mandolin. Finally up in the mix, and good to see something that  on TV. And good to see Dave is finally getting to recognize a mandolin when he sees one, even one as unusual as this one. I mention this because they will be on Ellen next week, and hopefully he will be using this again then.

4/1
Letterman: The Band Perry
4/2
Daly: Tift Merritt (probably no MC, but she sure can sing)
4/3
Conan: Darius Rucker (often has a mandolin in the band)
Leno: Gloriana (what's-her-name hasn't been replaced, but there might be a mandolin in the band)
Fallon: Gordon Lightfoot (a little while back several members were going on about his voice; here he is on TV for the first time in who knows how long)

4/7
8 PM CBS: ACM Awards (definite MC, though how much and when and by whom is anyone's guess)
4/8
Tavis Smiley: Stephen Stills (oh, the stories he could tell)
4/10
DeGeneres: Kacey Musgraves (critics' darling of neo-traditionalist music; BC, maybe MC)
4/11
DeGeneres: The Band Perry (see above)

----------


## KSmith

4/2/13/3:30pm - RFDTV: Jim Ed Brown's Country Place featuring 30 minutes of Bill Monroe performances.

----------


## journeybear

Steve Earle on Letterman tonight. You never know ...

Also ...

4/22
Conan: ZZ Ward no MC, but she has fans here; repeat from 1/10)
4/23
Letterman: Steve Martin and Edie Brickell (no idea what to expect)
4/24
Today: Steve Martin and Edie Brickell (see above)
4/26
Fallon: Iron & Wine (probably no MC, but possible)
Daly: ZZ Ward (see above)

----------


## Zeke Chandler

Old Crow Medicine Show on Conan tonight.

----------

Mike Bunting

----------


## journeybear

Yes, indeed. Couldn't hear much of the mandolin. And they had _two_ banjos, in case one wasn't too many.  :Wink:  Really not doing a whole lot for the mandolin community there.  :Mad:  Also, The Band Perry were on Leno. Mandolin player was playing a mandocello or OM, and couldn't hear that either. Both appearances a bit disappointing re MC, but OCMS didn't sound half bad. Can't say the same for TBP, who did. Never too wild about them but I liked them more when they were starting out and trying to make their mark. Now that they've gotten some recognition and awards, they've gotten pretty schlocky. Eh. So it goes ...

For the rest of the week:

4/30
GMA: Kenny Chesney (you never know)
Fallon: Kenny Chesney
5/1
The Talk: The Band Perry (see above)
5/3
Couric: Tim McGraw, Lady Antebellum, Jason Aldean (there almost has to be a mandolin in there)
Letterman: Kacey Musgraves
Fallon: John Densmore (OK, no MC, but I'm curious to hear what The Doors' drummer has on his mind)

----------


## journeybear

Like I said, "GMA: Kenny Chesney (you never know)." Kenny's done with the chat. including birthday shout-out to Willie Nelson on his 80th (!), and it's time to play. Next shot is a close-up of an F-style mandolin.  :Disbelief:  And throughout the song, the main repeated riff is done on mandolin, sometimes backed up by electric guitar, but always audible. Maybe not the best example of mandolin playing, but prominently featured - and _that's_ nice. Song is "Pirate Flag," from the new album. Entirely possible this will be what he does on Fallon tonight. You never know!  :Wink:

----------


## journeybear

Of Monsters And Men are (is?) the musical guest on SNL tonight. If I recall correctly, there is a mandolinist in the band. And yes, the corollary premise is that if I do not recall correctly, there isn't a mandolinist in the band. That said, there is a mandolinist in _this_ band, and I've got a band meeting to get to, so y'all are on your own to ascertain the veracity of this information. Or you can just tune in.  :Wink:

----------


## journeybear

Sorry, no such luck. Pleasant enough, but no mandolin. I have no idea with whom I confused them, perhaps the Lumineers. Oh well.

----------


## journeybear

Some definite mandolin appearances and some reasonably good prospects this week. Plus a few other interesting tidbits, as always. It looks like Pistol Annies, Lady Antebellum, and Natalie Maines have new albums out, as they're showing up a lot. It's no sure thing either will have mandolin, but the possibility exists. Same with the other country artists. And since Steve and Edie are backed up by The Steep Canyon Rangers, there will be mandolin.

5/6
GMA: Natalie Maines with Ben Harper
Kimmel: Rod Stewart
Fallon: Steve Martin and Edie Brickell
5/7
Today: Pistol Annies
GMA: Lady Antebellum
DeGeneres: Lady Antebellum
Letterman: Pistol Annies; Todd Rundgren sitting in with the band
Fallon: The Breeders (everybody comes back, at some point)
5/8
View: Pistol Annies
Letterman: Natalie Maines
Fallon: Lady Antebellum
5/9
Fallon: Lady Antebellum
5/10
Ripa: Rod Stewart
Smiley: John Densmore (The Doors' drummer has a book out)
Couric: Rod Stewart
Letterman: She & Him

5/13
Leno: Pistol Annies
5/14
DeGeneres: Natalie Maines
Ferguson: Pistol Annies
5/15
Today: Trace Adkins
Letterman: Brad Paisley
5/16
Today: Pistol Annies

----------


## SincereCorgi

Anybody else see the Goo Goo Dolls mandolin part on Jimmy Kimmel tonight? It was quintessential "I only need to know three notes on this thing"... he literally _didn't even put down his telecaster_ to play it.

----------


## journeybear

I sure didn't, until you pointed it out!  :Redface:  Then again, I wasn't paying close attention.  :Wink:  But yep, about 2:20 in, during the breakdown part, the guy, who had had it slung under his arm, brings it out to play a dinky little riff, while the backup rhythm guitarist doubles the riff on an electric piano. Glad I tape as much of this stuff as I can; I never know what is going to come up in conversation, and it's nice to be able to refer to the archives.  :Cool:  This video isn't synched.




Well, three notes was all he needed for this.  :Grin:  And slinging it uner his arm was definitely the way to go. It wasn't worth buying one of those standing-up instrument stands (what ARE they called?) just for this.   :Whistling:

----------


## Caleb

I've recently discovered FamNet on ATT U-Verse (believe it's RFD-TV on other packages) and have found some truly wonderful stuff on this channel: The Marty Stuart show, a show called Cumberland Gap Highlands, and Reno's Old-Time Music.  I've never seen anything like this stuff on television.  Some of it isn't the best quality, editing-wise, etc. (though the Marty Stuart show is top shelf in all aspects), but the Cumberland Gap show is like being at a festival.  I watched one last night from 2006 where they were near the boyhood home of Bill Monroe, playing songs in his honor.  Check out these programs if you've not done so already.

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## journeybear

Whoa!  :Disbelief:  Check this offering on PBS.  :Cool:  If there aren't any mandolins I'll eat my Mandolin Café hat!  :Popcorn: 

Elderly Instruments: All Things Strings

Behind the scenes at Elderly Instruments in Lansing, Mich., includes workshops with guest musicians and the office of co-founder/owner Stan Werbin.

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## journeybear

Sure enough, about :44 in we get to go into the vault and check out an F-5. No mention of whether it's a Lloyd Loar, but with a price tag of $250,000 that's a safe bet. It's in really nice shape, and even though the host wasn't too adept when he demo'd it, it clearly has good tone. There's other stuff, too, of course.

Also tonight on Conan: Steve Martin and Edie Brickell, presumably with The Steep Canyon Rangers.

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Geoff B

American Idol tonight played, as background music, Churchill's "Change" which features a mandolin... built by me...  :Smile: .

----------


## Kip Carter

That is awesome!!!!

----------


## Zeke Chandler

From her facebook post....

Sarah Jarosz
Exciting news! I'll be performing with Alex Hargreaves and Nathaniel Smith on the Conan O'Brien show on TBS this coming Tuesday, January 21st! I'm beyond thrilled! Check your local listings for details about air times. In related news, the show at Largo at the Coronet next Wednesday the 22nd is sold out! Looking forward to what is sure to be a great week in Los Angeles leading up to The GRAMMYs!!

----------


## journeybear

Tonight - Nickel Creek on The Tonight Show with Jimmy Fallon, tonight. Did I mention that's tonight? 

'Nuff said!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

If my intel is correct, Trampled By Turtles is a jam band that includes mandolin. They're on Letterman tonight.

----------

Tommy Berry

----------


## MSGrady20

I don't know if they are a jam band or not, I can't really say because I have never seen them live.They do have a mandolin player, and the come out of Duluth, MN.  I am not a big fan of them; however, they have a couple of songs that I enjoy. They remind me of Mumford & Sons type band.  That is just my personal opinion, so if there are any TbT or M&S fans out there that are outraged by my opinion you can keep your snide comments to yourself.  Woah did I just flex on someone?  Sorry I just know how people get butt hurt if you say something about a band they really dig and they don't agree with what you're saying.

----------


## SincereCorgi

> I don't know if they are a jam band or not, I can't really say because I have never seen them live.They do have a mandolin player, and the come out of Duluth, MN.  I am not a big fan of them; however, they have a couple of songs that I enjoy. They remind me of Mumford & Sons type band.  That is just my personal opinion, so if there are any TbT or M&S fans out there that are outraged by my opinion you can keep your snide comments to yourself.  Woah did I just flex on someone?  Sorry I just know how people get butt hurt if you say something about a band they really dig and they don't agree with what you're saying.


Classy, to diss a band and then preemptively insult the people who don't agree with your worthless opinion.

----------


## jaycat

> . . . Woah did I just flex on someone?


Evidently Newspeak for "hurt someone's feelings."

BTW you could look up "whoa" in the dictionary. You almost got it right.

----------


## MSGrady20

Riiiight.  I never "dissed" any band at any point in my post, nor did I insult any person with my "worthless" opinion.  I simply stated that I wasn't a fan of Trampled by Turtles and that they have a similar sound to Mumford and Sons (again in my opinion).  I have been in many conversations where I have compared a band's sound to another band and people around me have gotten fairly upset  over my comments.  So, yes I made a preemptive comment to get people to keep their negative comments to themselves....obviously it did not work.  I am not in immature kid in high school, so please don't expect me to have an epic forum post battle with you in order to see who has the biggest "stick".  If I did offend anyone I do apologize it was not my intention.

----------


## Mike Bunting

He's right, you know.
Me, I think that that band is pretty bland and uninteresting.

----------


## journeybear

As I said, "if my intel is correct," which it was to some extent (75%, by my reckoning), but not entirely. I recalled them being mentioned here from time to time, and I thought it was in the context of jam bands, or perhaps they had played at some festivals of the sort, Bonnaroo, maybe. I don't remember. And that's about the level of my interest, too, judging by last night's performance. OK, but nothing too special.

Anyway, I try to use this thread just for notices of upcoming appearances. Reviews are another matter.

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

> I am not a big fan of them; however, they have a couple of songs that I enjoy. They remind me of Mumford & Sons type band.


The words above were the only words written re MSGrady's opinion of TGTs. 

Calling those words a "diss of a band" then going on to label that opinion as "worthless" says quite a bit about someone...not necessarily MSGrady.

----------

Mike Bunting

----------


## journeybear

Post invalidated due to its number being the number of the beast ...

----------


## catmandu2

> Post invalidated due to its number being the number of the beast ...



 ??

----------


## SincereCorgi

> The words above were the only words written re MSGrady's opinion of TGTs. 
> 
> Calling those words a "diss of a band" then going on to label that opinion as "worthless" says quite a bit about someone...not necessarily MSGrady.


Y'know, I started to respond to his original post before I even finished reading it, because I think Trampled By Turtles is a pretty good band, albeit more like singer-songwritery indie rock than happens to be on bluegrass instruments, but then I read the rest of it where he decided he was 'flexing' on people and that anybody with a contrary opinion is 'butthurt', and I couldn't be bothered. I do, indeed, think the opinion of anybody who expresses themselves like that is worthless. Have a great night!

----------


## journeybear

His post did seem unnecessarily argumentative.




> ??


It was a devilish post written with a devil-may-care attitude. Ah, but the devil's in the details, because an idle mind is the devil's playground. Just a bit of deviltry. Hmmm ... perhaps those deviled eggs and devil's food cake I had for a snack are causing a bit of indigestion.

----------


## journeybear

Austin City Limits 40th season kicks off tonight with Beck. I don't claim to be a big fan, but I like most everything I've heard from him. And his current album is very acoustic-oriented, and includes mandolin. From the website:

This weekend, Beck kicks off Austin City Limits’ celebratory season 40 with an epic, career-spanning full-hour performance. One of the most creative artists of his generation, Beck shines in an exceptionally entertaining hour, showcasing a mix of vintage fan favorites and more recent gems. Promoting his mightily acclaimed LP Morning Phase, Beck and his crack band of longtime friends and collaborators shift from quiet contemplation to rousing party jams with chameleonic skill and unabashed enthusiasm. The L.A. native goes into troubadour mode for the beautiful, emotional “Blue Moon,” “Waking Light” and “Let It Go,” showcasing his depth as a songwriter. But he also blows the doors off with the dynamic, houseshaking hits “Loser” and an epic blast through his anthem “Where It’s At.”

EPISODE SET LIST
Black Tambourine
I Think I'm in Love
Don't Let It Go
Lost Cause
Blue Moon
Dead Melodies
Say Goodbye
Waking Light
Loser
Girl
E-Pro
Where It's At/One Foot in the Grave

BAND CREDITS
Beck Hansen - vocals, guitar, harmonica
Smokey Hormel - guitar, *mandolin*, vocals
Roger Manning Jr. - keyboards, banjo, vocals
Justin Meldal-Johnson - bass, vocals
Gus Seyffert - guitar, keyboards, vocals
Joey Waronker - drums

The season is still being put together, but here are the first five shows' lineups:

Beck
Ed Sheeran / Valerie June
Nine Inch Nails
Tweedy
Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds

----------


## jefflester

Nickel Creek shot an episode in August or so, so there were certainly be mando content when that airs.

----------


## journeybear

This is a bit unusual - a notice about a mandolinist rather than mandolin(s). An interview of Marty Stuart on the Tavis Smiley Show will be broadcast Tuesday or Wednesday. depending on your local PBS station's scheduling. As always, check your local listings for airtime and availability. These vary widely; indeed, this is why I can't say for certain when it will air. For example, my station airs episodes at 6:30 AM Wednesday, with a repeat at 4:30 AM Thursday.  :Disbelief:  This sort of inconvenience is one reason I have a VCR.  :Wink:  Be advised: He is the guest in the second half of the episode, and probably won't get any playing time as a result. But you have to tune in to find out.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Was watching Austin City Limits last night - Los Lobos ( a charango?) - and Thao and The Get Down Stay Down ( mandolin, banjo).  Los Lobos were meh... Thao was refreshing, totally off the wall.  The front girl played guitar, lap, mandolin (Eastman 315), and a banjo... Very different... I liked them.

----------


## journeybear

> Was watching Austin City Limits last night - Los Lobos ( a charango?) - and Thao and The Get Down Stay Down ( mandolin, banjo).  Los Lobos were meh... Thao was refreshing, totally off the wall.  The front girl played guitar, lap, mandolin (Eastman 315), and a banjo... Very different... I liked them.


Yes, I saw that, too. I was liking them, sort of avant-garde folk, until she brought out the mandolin. She seemed to have a problem doing whatever she was trying to do there, as if she wanted a certain sound but couldn't produce it. Same with the banjo. I dunno. I was thinking of posting this to the Worst (Mis)Use thread, but it wasn't all that bad (I think), just kind of clumsy. 

My PBS station has been following ACL with a show called "Front And Center." taped at The Iridum  in NYC. Last night they had Goo Goo Dolls in the season finale, and 2/3 of the way through one of the guitarists pulled out a mandolin for a quiet intro. Did all right with it.

----------


## Beanzy

Uk based mandolinist 'Hippy Joe' will be playing with his band Hayseed Dixie on Jools Holland's Hootenanny BBC 2, 31st Dec 23:20- 
Not sure where they are scheduled but will update once known (I've heard it's just after midnight GMT)

For those who don't know him 'Hippy' Joe Hymas has lived the mandolin and spent years studying the playing of Bill Monroe in minutely obsessive detail. He can be a performer of great subtlety and grace, but boy he's prepared to go way out there into the 'no-part of nuthinsphere' too. When with Hayseed Dixie it's going to be well out there.

Here's a pick of them in their sunday best

----------


## JeffD

> boy he's prepared to go way out there into the 'no-part of nuthinsphere' too.


This will appear in the Oxford English Dictionary as the first use of what will become a common household phrase.   :Laughing:

----------


## journeybear

Just a bit of clarification is in order. Hippy Joe has been with the band for barely a year, so calling it "his band" is a bit of a stretch, considering it has had 14 members in is 14 years of existence. But yes, that is the usual term, rather than the accurate but awkward "the band that he's playing in." As the wiki puts it, 

"Former mainstay members, Dale Reno and Don Wayne Reno, left Hayseed Dixie at the end of 2013 to form a traditional bluegrass group called Reno and Harrell; which released an album called "Reno Bound" in September 2013. Joining Hayseed Dixie in January 2014 in the roles of banjo and mandolin were Johnny Butten, holder of the Guinness Book of World Records title for "Fastest Banjo Player," and Hippy Joe Hymas."

The implication that this is a British band made my eyes twitch a bit. I know that ain't whatcha said thar, but that's the way them thar words mighta made some'un think. They're based in Nashville. Love 'em, by the way. My old band based our version of "Walk This Way on theirs, though I did return the lead part somewhat to its Aerosmith glory, on the electric with wah-wah. Fun stuff!

----------


## Beanzy

I can see what you mean journeybear, I'd not thought of it like that.
I suppose I figured they were so well known people wouldn't need to be told. 
I'm chuffed they went for someone from over this side of the pond & hadn't even twigged Johnny Butten had joined until a few weeks back.
It's a real recognition of their dedication and enthusiasm for their instruments and american musical culture.

By the way, the dungarees with no shirt and no shoes is how he dresses all the time. 
I think he only wore a suit once and that was as a joke when he played with the Morris Brothers who always dress smart but made an exception for him. 
As soon as Dave said they'd make an exception he wore the suit to the next gig and nearly gave everyone a heart attack.

----------


## journeybear

I'm probably just a tetch sensitive to the term because I once got raked over the coals by a band mate for using it - clearly he thought it was *his* band. It was a trio and it was *our* band, and since I was in it, it was also *my* band. He changed the name of the band to Joe Blow And The Way It Goes (so there!) - not exactly, as names have been changed to protect the guilty. My argument was that it is a colloquialism, an offhand, possibly lazy but not intentionally deceptive locution. It's what you'd say to someone who asked what you were doing or where or with whom you were playing. As in, "Well, I'm playing at Hole In The Wall" Friday nights with my band" or "My band got offered to play at Carnegie Hall but we had to turn it down because it was on the same night we play at the local coffeehouse for pass-the-hat." Apart from that, it ain't no part of nothin'.  :Wink:  Just made my twang-o-meter ping when I saw it, is all. No worries!  :Cool: 

I'm a bit surprised they got members whut ain't Amuricans in it!  :Disbelief:

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

> Here's a pick of them in their sunday best


Looks like two of 'em raided Mike Compton's closet.

----------


## Astro

Hey JB--

Interesting point on the "my band" thing. I'd say any member in it could casually call it "my band" unless they were talking- like to an accountant- about actual ownership.

I mean when I sing My Country Tis Of Thee, I don't mean to imply that I own it. 

I bet you were happy to get away from that guys ego.

This day and age it doesn't surprise me to see someone from any nationality play anything. There are probably more Americans playing Irish music here than in Ireland and probably more Americans playing reggae here than "Islanders" in the Caribbean. Mike Marshall is well known for his Brazilian stuff. One of my music friends I play with is from Israel and his specialty is Flamenco and Spanish classical. Of course we do tease him about that. Get lots of milage out of it too.

It does make me grin a little to see all the uTube clips of Japanese guys playing electric guitar and singing covers of The Blues aka BB King style. I mean they dont speak any English and then launch into the songs in English. Some are quite good but it does make me chuckle a bit for some reason.


Sorry- way off topic.

----------


## jefflester

Nickel Creek ACL is coming Jan 3rd.

http://acltv.com/episode/season-40/t...-nickel-creek/

----------

Jackgaryk, 

journeybear

----------


## journeybear

> I bet you were happy to get away from that guys ego.


I miss the band. Don't miss the bullsh*t.  :Wink: 




> Sorry- way off topic.


Welcome to the Café!  :Mandosmiley:  Wait a minute - you've been here a while. You know how it goes.  :Wink:

----------


## journeybear

> Nickel Creek ACL is coming Jan 3rd.
> 
> http://acltv.com/episode/season-40/t...-nickel-creek/


Just wanted to bump this up, in case it hasn't played in your area yet. Also, look for a program on PBS called "Bluegrass Underground." It's a half hour show taped in a cave.  :Disbelief:  I swear. Some big cavern in Tennessee, with a stage and 300+ seats and PA and lights and everything.  :Cool:  Got Steep Canyon Rangers on right now. Whodathunkit?  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

A little bit more about Bluegrass Underground. Shows are taped in The Volcano Room, a natural amphitheater 333 feet (100 meters) underground in Cumberland Cave, McMinnville TN, where it is a constant 56° F. The website is pretty unresponsive to my laptop, and it seems to be not forthcoming with its broadcast schedule, but here is the schedule for the performances taped during a weekend last March for the shows which are now being broadcast by one of my local PBS stations. I think you'll recognize some of these names.  :Wink:  The shows are being broadcast in a different sequence. As I mentioned, last week it was The Steep Canyon Rangers. This week it's Dave Eggar with Amy Lee and Hammerstep, and next week it's Jason Isbell And The 400 Unit. As always with PBS, check your local listings. This show is apparently particularly unpredictable.

The full taping schedule for Bluegrass Underground - Season 4:

Friday, March 7
Steep Canyon Rangers
Michael Martin Murphey
Jason Isbell And The 400 Unit
Davina & The Vagabonds

Saturday, March 8
Lucinda Williams
Chip Taylor
Shovels & Rope
Dave Eggar with Amy Lee and Hammerstep

Sunday, March 9
David Grisman Folk/Jazz Trio
Keller Williams with the Traveling McCourys
The Gibson Brothers
Hayes Carll

----------


## journeybear

All right. Did a little poking around, did an end run, and this is what my possibly iffy intel tells me for the broadcast order. I missed Widespread Panic (acoustic show), which was taped separately. I'll send up flags again for weeks 5 & 6, the meat of the program.

Widespread Panic
Steep Canyon Rangers
Dave Eggar with Amy Lee; Hammerstep
Jason Isbell And The 400 Unit
David Grisman Folk/Jazz Trio
Lucinda Williams
The Gibson Brothers
Davina & the Vagabonds
Keller Williams with The Travelin' McCourys
Shovels & Rope
Hayes Carll
Michael Martin Murphey
Chip Taylor

----------


## journeybear

If your PBS station carries a show called "Front And Center," look for the episode starring John Hiatt. His lead player, Doug Lancio, plays mandolin on a few songs in the middle of the program, most notably on "Cry Love." He really drives the song with it, some of the strongest mandolin playing I've found on the tube in a while. Also, a heads-up - next week on "Bluegrass Underground," David Grisman.  :Mandosmiley:

----------

sgrexa

----------


## Ellen T

Damn, nothing is listed in my Channel 9 guide in the St. Louis area through the end of February.  They may throw it in during the upcoming pledge drive in March, during which they do not list most of the specials in their print guide, and those airings are sooo chopped up, and frequently not shown in their entirety.  Poo.  I'll have to see how often they update their online guide.

----------


## journeybear

The Miami stations tend to bump the good shows during pledge periods - which show up more often than any other place I've lived, and last a whole month. I've learned to check in near the end of pledge times, as they start up again without warning, so it's easy go miss an episode. And sometimes something new will show up then, as "Bluegrass Underground" just did. 

There are to clips from this episode on that website, and the show has a youtube channel.

----------


## journeybear

> Also, a heads-up - next week on "Bluegrass Underground," David Grisman.


Which is what this is - a heads-up. Tonight's the night: David Grisman FolkJazz Trio.

Also, tonight on "Front And Center," if you get it, Dierks Bentley is hosting a songwriters' episode. If he is still in his rootsy phase, there may well be some mandolin picking. ACL has Ryan Adams and Jenny Lewis. The first half may have some mandolin, doubt the second half will. But I really like Jenny's current album. It's pop with some soul mixed in, giving it the _gravitas_ that was so prevalent in the genre during the 1960s. I miss that, and it's really good to hear it again.

Next week: Lucinda Williams

----------


## journeybear

Marty Stuart will be on Letterman tonight. :Mandosmiley: 

Regarding the previous post - Grisman was great, naturally, and so were the other guys: Jim Hurst on guitar and vocals, and his son Sam (introduced as "Samson  Elijah Grisman") on bass and vocals. Great episode. Interesting that Dawg gave Jim the closing number, a blues, on which everyone got show their chops, rather than close with something featuring himself. A generous move. 

The Dierks thing was five guys playing guitars, seated, not too exciting, and no MC. No MC on the ACL episode, but both Ryan Adams and Jenny Lewis turned in excellent performances. JL is really getting to me - maybe it's the songs on her current album; maybe it's the rainbow-and-stars visual theme, repeated through the stage setting, her clothes, even her guitar; maybe it's her voice; maybe it's that she is just so gosh-darned cute.  :Whistling:  Now, if she would just work mandolin into the act, I'd be over the moon.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

Chris Thile and Edgar Meyer are the musical guests on CBS This Morning this morning (Saturday). This airs 7 - 9 AM EST, and the music is saved for last, typically starting about 8:40 AM EST. Sometimes there's a bit of interview, but usually it's just what I call a feature - a bit of narration introducing the performer(s) over a few video clips and such - before the first song, then a commercial break, and a second song, which might get cut short by the final commercial break. Just so you know.

----------


## journeybear

Punch Brothers are on Conan tonight. 'Nuff said!  :Wink: 

Well, maybe just one thing - in case you miss it, and you have On Demand, it'll be up for two weeks.

----------


## journeybear

There are a few things coming up this week:

2/17
Fallon: Imagine Dragons (the main guest is everyone's favorite, Taylor Swift)
2/18
Conan: Kristian Bush (backed by Rebecca Lovell and Megan Lovell last time he was on)
Letterman: Grizfolk (nothing to do with Grisman or mandolin, but caught my eye anyway)
Kimmel: Rascal Flatts (they use mandolin occasionally)
2/20
Ellen: Imagine Dragons (they use mandolin occasionally)
Kimmel: The Band Perry (repeat from 2/11)
2/21
CBS Saturday Morning: Lucinda Williams (probably no MC, but worth seeing; starts around 8:40 AM)

I know some people here can't stand TBP - I don't think they're all that bad, but they aren't all that good, either - so I'm posting a video, to save y'all the trouble of staying up for it. For once, Neil plays a few licks instead of just strumming, and it's a pretty nice electric resonator. You can probably miss this and still live a long and happy life.  :Whistling:

----------


## Ed Goist

The Punch Brothers will be on CBS This Morning Saturday Sessions this morning (14  Mar 2015). Here is a tweet they posted about it last night.

----------


## journeybear

Whew! Glad you posted this. I noticed it coming back mid-week, and thought it was too early to post, and then last night I got seriously sidetracked ... then this morning my laptop got derailed by an update that went on too long.  :Frown:  Well, I hope people saw it, because they did a fine job, doing a couple of songs they hadn't done on previous TV appearances - "Boll Weevil" and "I Blow It Off." I always appreciate it when performers mix it up some in these spots, instead of pushing the new single for the umpteenth time.

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## John Garcia

I just watched a replay of "Boll Weevil" by the Punch Brothers on CBS This Morning Saturday Sessions.  Really nice, and I think Chris Thile may be channeling a little Joe Cocker with his moves....

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## journeybear

My local PBS stations have resumed regular programming. Suddenly I'm back in the thick of things. All of the following are coming up for me, starting at midnight:

Music Voyager
Season 3 Episode 3: Nashville: Music City
A tour of the Grand Ole Opry; Elizabeth Miller performs; Compass Records; Gruhn Guitars.

Bluegrass Underground: Shovels & Rope (Season 4 Episode 10)

Austin City Limits: Tim McGraw (from two years ago; might have been mandolin on a song or two)

Music City Roots: Live From the Loveless Cafe (Season 2 Episode 1)
The Steep Canyon Rangers; modern folk band Joy Kills Sorrow; cellist Ben Sollee; Ashley Monroe; old-time bluegrass band The Westbound Rangers.

----------


## journeybear

After further research, I see that "Music Voyager" episode also includes The Grascals, Alison Brown Keb Mo, and Those Darlins. I assume from its half-hour length each artist will get one song, if that. Also, it's from 2012.

----------


## George R. Lane

Marty Stuart performed this song on his show on RFD-TV. It repeats at 8 am Sunday morning.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwvwvxAA4xk

----------

Jackgaryk

----------


## journeybear

Turns out that Music City Roots is a fine program. Set up like an old-time radio show (I think it actually is broadcast), there's radio host, a guest MC (in this case Jim Lauderdale) who kicks the show off with two songs, and then every performer follows his lead with two songs each, until they get to the headliner, who get three songs, followed by a closing song by everybody. This format allows for plenty of diversity. And as luck would have it, this week's episode had mandolin all over it, in 2/3 of the bands. I'll be posting notices about this show. 

Not "Music Voyager." This was more of a travelogue than music feature, and performers were presented in interviews more than performances. There were snippets of artists playing bit mo whole songs. It was interesting to learn about some new artists, but the lack of complete performances left me fristrated.

----------


## journeybear

OK, good news, bad news.

Good news: Sarah Jarosz is going to be on TV tonight.
Bad news: She is only one of five performers on a PBS show called "Music City Roots/ Loveless Cafe." (See previous post.)
Bad news: This is probably carried by stations in just a few markets.
Bad news: It may air at some awful time, as it does here, at 2 AM.
Good news: Hey, it's Sarah Jarosz, and she's going to be on TV tonight.

----------


## JH Murray

Music City Roots is a fun show. They live stream the show each week and you can watch archives at musiccityroots.com
They also post highlights on their Youtube channel.https://www.youtube.com/user/MusicCityRoots
Here she is from 2013:https://youtu.be/eX3MdsrUU-E
https://youtu.be/eX3MdsrUU-E

----------

journeybear

----------


## journeybear

That was nice enough. She got to do two songs (the usual), playing a different instrument on each - guitar on the first, banjo on the second.  :Disbelief:  (See what I did there?  :Whistling:  ) That's right - SJ w/ no MC.  :Crying: 

Funny - her segment was a rebroadcast of the 2013 show mentioned previously.  :Confused:

----------


## journeybear

Kristian Bush of Sugarland on The Talk (CBS) 2 PM EDT today. I mention this not because he often plays mandolin in Sugarland, but because while playing in support of his solo album, he's employed the talented Rebecca Lovell and Megan Lovell on mandolin and dobro, respectively. No surety of either's inclusion, so you have to tune in to find out. This yak-fest doesn't have music very often, but every now and then ...

As I did this morning to see Tim McGraw on GMA. Someone in his band was playing an octave mandolin.

----------


## journeybear

Well, apparently not. He's still doing the same song since he started showing up on talk shows a few months back, but no Lovells.  :Confused:  Oh well!

----------


## journeybear

There may not be any mandolins on the stage, but I expect a lot of bluegrass and country fans will want to tune in anyway tonight for this:

The Late Show with David Letterman: Actor Steve Martin; Emmylou Harris, Rodney Crowell, Amos Lee, Ralph Stanley, Steve Martin and Mark O'Connor perform

----------

Hudmister

----------


## jefflester

My DVR says Bluegrass Underground this week is David Grisman Folk-Jazz Trio.

----------


## journeybear

This may not be everyone's cup of tea, and there may be no MC at all. But tonight on Jimmy Kimmell they are continuing with what he calls the Monday Night Mash-Up - two bands with different styls performing a song together. Tonight it's Imagine REO SpeedDragons Imagine Dragons and REO Speedwagon. Tomorrow night Imagine Dragons perform by themselves. It's anyone's guess whether a mandolin will be a part of any of this. But hey - at least, now you know as much as I do.  :Wink:

----------


## Ed Goist

Ray Wylie Hubbard was on Conan last night. The song he did featured some very basic but tasteful mandolin accompaniment. The mandolin was way up in the TV mix too.

I can't embed the video since it's a link on Conan's website, but you can watch it here.

Typically great song and performance by RWH.

BTW, that Hubbard's son Lucas playing the mandolin.

----------


## journeybear

Today's edition of CBS This Morning features Watkins Family Hour from the Newport Folk Festival. This is unusual for the show in a few ways, chiefly because they must be doing this on location instead of in studio, as they are hitting the stage at 5:45. (I guess they could drive up from New York, it's only a four hour drive.) The promos for the show have been saying just "Newport Folk Festival" for a couple weeks, then they added WFH last week. I have no idea what it's going to be like, or whether there will be any mandolins, but I know I'll be tuning in at 8:30 AM.  :Smile:

----------


## journeybear

The Band Perry will be on Good Morning America this morning. There will be a mandolin, for sure, though it probably won't be contributing much. That's the way it goes with them. Neil Perry plays mandolin and OM (I think) on nearly every song, but mostly strums, hardly ever plays a lick. But there's always hope ...

----------


## journeybear

It's been reported that Chris Cornell has someone playing mandolin in his band. He will be on Ellen today.

----------


## journeybear

Coming up on PBS this weekend:

Nitty Gritty Dirt Band and Friends: 50 Years and Circlin' Back

The band celebrates musical milestones and hits with special guests Vince Gill, John Prine, Jackson Browne, Alison Krauss, Rodney Crowell, Jerry Jeff Walker, Jimmy Ibbotson, Sam Bush, Jerry Douglas, and Byron House.

----------


## journeybear

Vince Gill on Today Show in the 10:00 hour, the one hosted by the very annoying Kathie Lee Gifford and only slightly less so Hoda Kotb. Just sayin' - mute until he shows up. Also, NBC has begun offering this via On Demand - which is how I watch, so I can skip through the irritating me-me-me banter. 

But back to the music - I'd be surprised if there weren't a mandolin in the band.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

This may be hoping in vain, but you never know until you tune in. Larkin Poe will be on national network broadcast TV - CBS This Morning Saturday, 2/6/21. Musical acts appear at the end, usually starting about 8:35-8:40 AM EST. There will be an interview/overview segment of, depending on factors which remain mysterious, indeterminate length, followed by a song, an unusually long commercial break, and a second song, which will continue throughout the end credits. I don't know if Rebecca plays mandolin in the context of the band, but I hope so.  :Mandosmiley:  Though I doubt she will within this two-song format. Oh well! One can still hope ...  :Whistling:

----------


## journeybear

Another programming note - This weekend on Austin City Limits:

Enjoy a tribute to late Texas singer/songwriters Jerry Jeff Walker and Billy Joe Shaver. Walker performs his classics “Mr. Bojangles” and “Up Against the Wall Redneck Mother,” while Shaver plays favorites “Georgia On a Fast Train” and “I’m Just An Old Chunk of Coal.”

The website acltv.com says streaming will be available at pbs.org/austincitylimits starting at 11 PM CST Saturday night. I'd guess no MC, but you never know. That's why I tune in.  :Wink:  Also, there's bound to be lots of good stuff from these two great, recently late musicians.

----------


## journeybear

OK, this is a week away, so maybe _too much_ heads-up. But so *I* don't forget, and fail to post - Amy Helms on CBS Saturday Morning, July 3rd. Musical acts appear at the end, usually starting about 8:35-8:40 AM EST. Typically two songs, the second leading into and through the credits. Often starts with an interview or overview, and I expect that to be the case here, owing to her heritage.

----------


## journeybear

Bumping up this notice, as the show is coming up tomorrow morning:

Amy Helms is the musical guest on CBS Saturday Morning, July 3rd. Musical acts appear at the end, usually starting about 8:35-8:40 AM EDT. Typically they get two songs, the second leading into and through the credits. The show starts with an introduction by someone on the news crew, consisting of a career overview and sometimes a brief interview. Will there be some mention of Levon? I'd think it impossible for there not to be.

As is usually the case, something is being promoted - her new album, "What the Flood Leaves Behind," was released in June. Here's a nice brief article and interview from Rolling Stone. There are a couple of youtube clips embedded in it. Don't hear mandolin, though.

----------


## journeybear

Well, not as much mandolin in this as I'd have liked. There was plenty in the overview/interview section, showing her playing it in Olabelle and in Levon's band, and Levon with the instrument as well. But there wasn't any in the performances, in which she just sang. I thought that might be the case, though I was hoping. Her mandolin was in a stand in front of her, but she didn't pick it up. Maybe mandolin was part of her arsenal as a sideperson, less so as a band leader. She's still a mighty fine singer, and the band was solid. I'd still bet she'd play it at shows, just not in this context.

----------


## journeybear

This is way in advance, but there's a reason for posting so soon. Austin City Limits announced some of the artists to be taped for Season 47. The order in which their names appeared in the announcement may or may not coincide with the order of broadcast. But in third place, in her third headlining appearance, is someone many of us have been following for years.

Miranda Lambert, Jack Ingram and Jon Randall
Brittany Howard 
Sarah Jarosz
Jon Batiste 
Brandy Clark
Jackson Browne 
Leon Bridges
Dayglow
Jade Bird
Billy Strings
Charley Crockett

This is about 2/3 of the number of performers in a typical season. More should be announced during the next few months, as broadcasts approach, starting in September or October. If anyone has a line on more complete information please post it when it becomes available.

----------

Alfons, 

bradeasley

----------


## journeybear

I see Austin City Limits has announced the broadcast dates for the first half of Season 47. Sarah Jarosz has landed at Episode 4. Not sure we can count on mandolin from any other performer, but you never know. Check your local listings, as always.

10/2 Miranda Lambert, Jack Ingram & Jon Randall: The Marfa Tapes
10/9 Jade Bird / Dayglow
10/16 Jon Batiste
10/23 Sarah Jarosz / Billy Strings
10/30 Brandy Clark / Charley Crockett
11/6 Leon Bridges / Khruangbin
11/13 Jackson Browne
11/20 Brittany Howard

----------


## jefflester

> I see Austin City Limits has announced the broadcast dates for the first half of Season 47. Sarah Jarosz has landed at Episode 4. Not sure we can count on mandolin from any other performer, but you never know. Check your local listings, as always.
> 
> 10/2 Miranda Lambert, Jack Ingram & Jon Randall: The Marfa Tapes
> 10/9 Jade Bird / Dayglow
> 10/16 Jon Batiste
> 10/23 Sarah Jarosz / Billy Strings
> 10/30 Brandy Clark / Charley Crockett
> 11/6 Leon Bridges / Khruangbin
> 11/13 Jackson Browne
> 11/20 Brittany Howard


Jarrod Walker plays mando with Billy Strings so it'll be a double does that night.

----------


## journeybear

Thanks. I thought there might be something there but I wasn't sure. Some other possibilities for MC include Jackson Browne (you never know, especially if David Lindley is on board), and though the first episode will be mostly just the three of them, and guitar-centric, there might be some backup musicians. Of course, one of the charms of ACL is its inclusion of diverse genres, so don't be surprised if some of the best episodes have nothing whatsoever to do with mandolin. Just like life.  :Crying:

----------


## journeybear

Well, tonight's the night! For my broadcast area, anyway.  :Wink:  

Austin City Limits - Season 46, Episode 4: Sarah Jarosz / Billy Strings

As always with PBS shows, check your local listings. But it should be this weekend.

----------


## JeffD

Did I catch that right. In the movie Army of One there is a scene where a guy puts a mandolin away against a wall. I went through it a few times I can't be sure.

The movie is precisely one of those movies that you will like if you like that kind of movie.

----------


## journeybear

Punch Brothers, CBS Saturday Morning, today, sometime around 8:45 - 9 AM

----------

tmsweeney

----------


## tmsweeney

Just caught PB on CBS - spot on, thanks Journey Bear!

BTW Molly Tuttle and Golden Highway 4/19

----------


## journeybear

Probably no MC, but I thought there might be some interest - though not enough to warrant starting a thread on the topic - and this does relate to 4/5 of the words in the thread title.  :Wink: 

Jeopardy! is airing the pilot for the show on its youtube channel as part of their "Jeoparday!" event, celebrating the show's 58th anniversary. It's come a long way since its humble beginnings, becoming a sort of cultural institution, and has been mentioned several times here over the years (OK, mostly by me, over on Random Mandolin Sightings whenever I've noticed an appearance on the show as a clue or otherwise). This will start at 8PM EDT this evening.

I thought some might be interested, as we have interests beyond and apart from mandolins. I'm curious and will be tuning in, despite it conflicting with my regularly scheduled programming. And who knows? There could be a clue that includes a mandolin.  :Mandosmiley:

----------

Matt DeBlass

----------


## Louise NM

NMC but don't miss it: this week's _Firing Line_ is an interview with with Rhiannon Giddens. Yes, she plays the b***o, but don't let that keep you away. Check your local PBS station's listings for the time.

----------


## journeybear

Thanks. She gets a pass from me on her involvement with the "instrument" because she doesn't play the usual way on the usual contraption. And also her spirited singing and stellar taste in songs put her in a league of her own.

BTW, a heads-up for _next_ week's CBS Saturday Morning - Molly Tuttle. That's 4/9, starting ~8:37 AM EDT, two songs, maybe some chat.

----------


## journeybear

From the graces of a folk radio DJ friend: Rhiannon Giddens

----------

Beanzy, 

Hudmister, 

Kenny

----------


## journeybear

Molly Tuttle & Golden Highway today on CBS Saturday Morning. Musical guest segment usually starts around 8:40 Eastern.

----------


## journeybear

Well, that left me breathless. I think they got in the requisite number of notes in the time allotted.  :Mandosmiley:  I mean, that was some fast-moving, hard-driving, soul-stirring stuff. In a segment that usually allows performers 8-10 minutes, they fit two songs into a little over six - same as Punch Brothers a few weeks ago - with no room for dissatisfaction. I didn't know she's the first woman to win the IBMA Guitar Player of the Year award - and did so two years in a row, 2017-2018. It's pretty clear why. I don't pay as much attention to bluegrass as others hereabout, but I think I'll be checking her out some. I must admit, I've liked everything I've heard from her. I expect that will continue.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

Austin City Limits is into its summer reruns time, and one of my local PBS stations is repeating the Sarah Jarosz/Billy Strings episode tonight. Of course, there's no guarantee this will be the case in your area, so check your listings. 

FWIW, Sarah was a bit disappointing from a mando-centric point of view - she played on the first song, then put it in a stand on the drum riser for the rest of her set. It was there in full view all the way, just not in her hands. She concentrated on her singing and songwriting this time. There was plenty more mandolinning in the Billy Strings segment.  :Mandosmiley:

----------

Captain Kirk

----------


## journeybear

For the first time in a while, I see there are a couple of upcoming talk show appearances by acoustically-oriented artists who may bring along a mandolin, both on Jimmy Kimmel.

T 1/3: Aoife O'Donovan with Allison Russell
F 1/6: Molly Tuttle

I haven't done an intensive analysis of the credits on Aoife's new album, so I don't know whether to expect any mandolin, though that doesn't always matter - a lot of time musicians will dress up their TV performances a bit. I'm more confident there will be some mandolin in Molly's appearance.

----------

CarlM

----------


## Charles E.

On the CBS Morning Show yesterday, they interviewed Ben Harper. He owns a music store and there are many mandolin family members in view behind him.

https://www.cbsnews.com/video/grammy...in-his-music/#

----------


## Sue Rieter

> On the CBS Morning Show yesterday, they interviewed Ben Harper. He owns a music store and there are many mandolin family members in view behind him.
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/video/grammy...in-his-music/#


That looks like a super cool store that you could spend hours in.

----------

Charles E.

----------


## journeybear

Well, Aoife was fine, and there almost _was_ a mandolin there. She had a capo on the _ninth fret_ of her guitar.  :Disbelief:  Never seen that before. That put it into mandolin range. I understand why people do this - they like the fingering in a certain pattern, but need to adjust for the voice - but I wonder if there weren't some other way.  :Confused:  Eh, neither here nor there, just seemed odd, that high up the neck.

----------


## CarlM

> Well, Aoife was fine, and there almost _was_ a mandolin there. She had a capo on the _ninth fret_ of her guitar.  Never seen that before. That put it into mandolin range. I understand why people do this - they like the fingering in a certain pattern, but need to adjust for the voice - but I wonder if there weren't some other way.  Eh, neither here nor there, just seemed odd, that high up the neck.


It is a deliberate choice to get a sound she wants not just a fingering preference  For one thing it gives her separation from the other guitar to keep the sound less muddy.

Watch David Rawlings playing with Gillian Welch.  He is capoed fifth fret or higher most of the time.  On Sweet Tooth he is up around nine or ten with Gillian around seven.  On Red Clay Halo he starts out open then  puts a capo on up a round the seventh fret for his solo and takes it back off.  I had a devil of a time figuring that out till I  saw them live.  

Tommy Emmanuel capoes Here Comes the Sun at the seventh fret.  He sometimes uses a banjo capo to keep the bottom strings open.  Tommy is not singing and does things with a guitar no normal human is capable of.

I know he is a banjo player, and may not count, but Earl Scruggs capoed high when playing guitar usually.  You Are My Flower is capoed at the seventh fret.  Most of the sacred numbers he capos at five or higher.

These people, including Aoife, are capable of playing the key for their voice at any position they want but choose to go high to get a particular sound.  That applies especially to David Rawlings who is a tremendous player.

----------


## journeybear

Aha. Thanks for enlightening me. I found it puzzling. Not being a guitar player - dang thing has too many strings - some of its subtleties escape me. But I'm here to absorb info as well as dispense it, so thanks for taking the time there.

One of my favorite capo use anecdotes concerns Lucinda Williams. I was seeing her a lot in the late 90s, and at some point noticed she would do a lot of songs with capo at the second fret. Like a song in A, she'd play the G chord forms. It seemed to me that there was something in the voicing for that G chord, which is pretty major sounding, when played against the bluesier A scale of the other instruments, produced a kind of subtle interaction that she liked. I should have asked her about it, but that's how it seemed to me.

BTW, I spell Aoife via cut and paste.  :Wink:  And as to how to say it, she goes with "ee-fee."

----------


## milli857

> Aha. Thanks for enlightening me. I found it puzzling. Not being a guitar player - dang thing has too many strings - some of its subtleties escape me. But I'm here to absorb info as well as dispense it, so thanks for taking the time there.
> 
> One of my favorite capo use anecdotes concerns Lucinda Williams. I was seeing her a lot in the late 90s, and at some point noticed she would do a lot of songs with capo at the second fret. Like a song in A, she'd play the G chord forms. It seemed to me that there was something in the voicing for that G chord, which is pretty major sounding, when played against the bluesier A scale of the other instruments, produced a kind of subtle interaction that she liked. I should have asked her about it, but that's how it seemed to me.
> 
> BTW, I spell Aoife via cut and paste.  And as to how to say it, she goes with "ee-fee."


I capo on 2 for key of A on guitar because the commonly used chord shapes are easier than no capo, especially when you have to do fast changes.

----------


## jefflester

> BTW, I spell Aoife via cut and paste.  And as to how to say it, she goes with "ee-fee."


It's more like "ee-fuh"

----------


## journeybear

Maybe I wasn't listening too closely, but it sounded like that was how she was introduced. Next up: Saoirse.  :Whistling: 

Or not. Back to advance notices:

Molly Tuttle on Kimmel, Friday.

----------

